# Skilled Independent Migration PR Visa - Subclass 175 (One Stop Guide/Experiences)



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I am only a month and a half old on this forum; have been reading almost all posts and threads from this forum and at the same time researching a lot. But, i have ended up little confused on how to proceed. I have identified Skilled Independent Migration PR visa as the right one for me. (not sure of going through State Sponsorship way)

Issue I am facing is, I am almost very confused after reading so much. Where to start? There is no step by step guide thread explaining experiences of expats/senior expats or moderators, which I was able to locate. Let me give you brief info about me (i guess there will be many guys with similar profile only little different experience, so it will help all), so that i am not a complete stranger to you guys.

Varun
MBA (finance) from a premier institute and B.Tech (Computers Science)
3.5 years experience in IT and consulting industry as business analyst/ PM consultant
Age - will turn 27 next month

I do not know where to start.  I really do not want to hire an agent, they are almost charging 1 lakh here these days; plus no guarantees. I have figured out i should get ACS assessed first, in the same period planning to give IELTS. But I have little idea if this is right way to start.

Could you guys please either direct me to a comprehensive thread (one stop guide) or reply to my query here and help in making this one a one stop thread for all seeking help. I will be hugely grateful an I am sure many more guys will be. 

Many of you are already doing a great job here with some people having almost 7000 posts, RESPECT. :clap2: I sent private message to one of the moderators and she suggested me to start this thread. So guess this ones needed here, no doubt there is great treasure of information spread all over.

Thanks in advance to all who will give their time in replying, take care.

Regards,
Varun

PS - Please all guys who have figured out the steps and are in process or those who have DONE IT ALL, please all share your experiences, or add up onto others experiences.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi varun

as i mentioned earlier, look for the different skill lists, see where you fit, see what the minimum requirement for S and DIAC is because surprisingly, ACS requirement is different than that of DIAC. If you fit in both start gathering all documents for skill assessment, in the meanwhile start preparing for IELTS, see how much do you really require (take a point test from immi site and see how you qualify. if you are short of points you have to apply for state sponsorship as well.

the only state that does not want you to apply post assessment is victoria, i am not saying they grant you the sponsorship without assessment but they do tell you if you qualify for their sponsorship or not, if yes they ask you to submit assessment it means you almost have the sponsorship from them.

once you have skill assessment, you then apply for the visa with the same documents that you sent for assessment, well, not same but a few additions like spouse documents, marriage cert, birth certificate of child if applicable, ielts transcript etc.

i wont say it is easy but it is not even difficult, read about assessment for now, take one step at a time and you will do fine  but make sure you do the point test first so you know where you stand and what step you have to follow so that you can prepare for the state sponsorship while waiting for assessment.

as for state sponsorship, that route is the fastest right now, takes sometime for approval from the state but once you have it and you apply for the visa they take not mroe than a month for a case officer and another month or so for the visa. For teh state sponsorship you need comittment statement, funds proof, CV and a few other documents related to work/education (basically all that you send to ACS).

make sure your passport is in order, India passport formalities take forever, if you need change of address or anything else, get it done while you wait for assessment, if not, nothing like it .

if you are stuck somewhere give us a shout, some or the other person will answer to your query 

wish you luck
Cheers
Anj


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi varun
> 
> as i mentioned earlier, look for the different skill lists, see where you fit, see what the minimum requirement for S and DIAC is because surprisingly, ACS requirement is different than that of DIAC. If you fit in both start gathering all documents for skill assessment, in the meanwhile start preparing for IELTS, see how much do you really require (take a point test from immi site and see how you qualify. if you are short of points you have to apply for state sponsorship as well.
> 
> ...



Thank you Anj once again, i hope more expats will share more experiences here and help us........


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot Varun for starting this Post and thank you Anj for replying.
This post will really help many newbies. 

Could you please let me know the difference the Subclass 175 and Subclass 176?


----------



## sri2005_05 (Aug 15, 2011)

176..is if any of the australian state sponsors you...
Advantages;

Faster processing of your application

disadvanates:

you should be in that state for 2 years 
2. not easy to get state sponsorship

174..individual application

Advantages:
After your p.r gets approved you can live anywhere in australia

Disadvanatages: \

Late processing ...might last to 2 years


i think first step for you is to know whether you are elgible or not..you should have qualifying points i.e 65 points to apply for any category of visa

check the attachment for new points system..

and for anything..you can visit


www.immi.gov.au...information is really good..take a day to look into it





rdongre said:


> Thanks a lot Varun for starting this Post and thank you Anj for replying.
> This post will really help many newbies.
> 
> Could you please let me know the difference the Subclass 175 and Subclass 176?


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

rdongre said:


> Thanks a lot Varun for starting this Post and thank you Anj for replying.
> This post will really help many newbies.
> 
> Could you please let me know the difference the Subclass 175 and Subclass 176?


175 and 176 family sponsored are in the same cat 4 and are independent visa's, were as 176 state sponsorship is in cat 3 and you apply to a state to sponsor you/your occupation and you ate tied into that state for 2 years before you can live/work independently. 

Hope this helps.

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*??*

I read a 2010 post on this forum, which says you need to have minimum 4 years full time experience to file for ACS assessment.....

This is new for me, trying to find same on their site.....quick reply will help....Thanks


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

varunsal said:


> I read a 2010 post on this forum, which says you need to have minimum 4 years full time experience to file for ACS assessment.....
> 
> This is new for me, trying to find same on their site.....quick reply will help....Thanks


i don't believe there is any such rule.. you can still go ahead and get certified from ACS. meanwhile, also check your eligibility for the 65-pt cut-off!


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

varunsal said:


> I read a 2010 post on this forum, which says you need to have minimum 4 years full time experience to file for ACS assessment.....
> 
> This is new for me, trying to find same on their site.....quick reply will help....Thanks


Before july 2010, it was necessary to have 4 full years of experience. Now, you can go with 2 years if your degree is closely related to your nominated occupation. 

The rules changes REALLY quickly, and will change in july/2012 again ;P

My guideline is:
1) Points system
2)  ACS guidelines
3) Booklet 6

This covers almost everything you need to know.


----------



## gurram.mahesh (Jul 20, 2011)

I got my skills assessment with PIM 3 Group A what does this mean. It does not say anything about my bachelors degree


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Important - help required.....*

Thanks Artemisa....

Expats - please help me with this ACS question:

- I am B.Tech (Computer Science) so I did my graduation degree with ICT major - qualifying in Group A (Skills)

- I am MBA in finance post that (NOW, I will submit this along with my graduation certficates as well, but ACS FAQs say they only assess ICT related qualification) 
What should i do? I will have to submit my PG certificates, right???

- I have worked as business Analyst for past 3.5 years in IT and consulting industries, so i was going to apply for ICT business analyst.

What is the best way to proceed, should I go on....and submit all i have.....or what? 

Help Help help!!!!!


----------



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

I think for a person with non ICT qualification, the rule is that you need 6 years of full time ICT exp...is that true?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*In a fix - Rescue me!!!*

Expats!!!!! Please share your views.....:focus:



varunsal said:


> Thanks Artemisa....
> 
> Expats - please help me with this ACS question:
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

not sure about this varun


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Anj for taking a crack at this.

Ok tell me, if I do not get assessed on my post graduate qualification, as it is of little relevance to ICT Business Analyst (as per DIAC, though i feel it is of relevance for relatively better business acumen).....

Going forward, will i ever face problem of proving my qualification et al?

Assessment, is only a step to pass, hope they dont stick to that information. That is, hope they will not create any issue later when i want my PG to be added to information.

Are you getting my point? 



anj1976 said:


> not sure about this varun


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can get your qualification reassessed any time, my friend got it done first, got rejected and then got it done again for another skill.

check what is the minimum requirement for ACS with your qualification, accordingly aply, see what skill is in demand and make your cv and other documents accordingly, it should not be completely different from what you do


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

gurram.mahesh said:


> I got my skills assessment with PIM 3 Group A what does this mean. It does not say anything about my bachelors degree


Well, I used to be that way. It probably stays the same. There's no problem. 





varunsal said:


> Thanks Artemisa....
> 
> Expats - please help me with this ACS question:
> 
> ...


I would submit the PG certificates too, but I think it WON'T help at all ;P I think it's good to make the application 'complete'. 

I don't know if Computer science is 'highly relevant' to ICT business analyst. If it is, you need 2 years of experience. If it isn't, you neer four years of experience. 



sayantisarkar said:


> I think for a person with non ICT qualification, the rule is that you need 6 years of full time ICT exp...is that true?


They always change the rules, but check it here:
http://www.acs.org.au/public/SKA/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_July2011v2.0.pdf

"Applicants require a minimum of six (6) years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation"


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Thanks & another thing.....*

Anj, Artemisa - Thank you 

I had mailed ACS guys, though they heavy volume of queries, somehow i got reply back even on my first revert within a day.

As per them, we can submit it, though they will not help much as its not ICT related pg.....but we can submit them anyways.....

Thinking of adding a cover letter may be, just to let them know, that I am submitting for the sake of completeness.....LET ME KNOW IF THIS IS OK?

Another thing experts,

If I am also submiiting a professional certificate copy, I need to just get it 'certified to be true' as in case of other docs, or do you need to submit any more docs along with it? Or should I not submit it at all, though it is related to my occupation.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can send either color copies or certified, related or not, no harm sending it


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Gr8!!!*

Thanks Anj.....This is great....will keep on troubling you with my questions as I go on.....

And hopefullly all this information will help a lot of other :confused2: ppl......



anj1976 said:


> you can send either color copies or certified, related or not, no harm sending it


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

not a problem varun


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Anj, Artemisa - Thank you
> 
> I had mailed ACS guys, though they heavy volume of queries, somehow i got reply back even on my first revert within a day.
> 
> ...


Hi Varun..

I have the same confusion, if to mention the MBA (Non ICT) information or not. As you said that ACS is okay to receive the Post Grad (Non ICT MBA) docs, and you are going to send them just for the sake of completeness. I still have not much confidence in doing so. This may be because I think somewhere it says that your "Last" education would be evaluated and should be ICT related and if they go by this, they would evaluate on the basis of MBA and not on Engineering, which I think would not be something that we want.. right?

lemme know what you think..

Thanks!
Happ!


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Along with my last post, I have another inquiry to make:

If one is able to qualify for the required points as per the new points test, should he go for a state sponsorship or is it better to go as independent ??

Thanks!
Happ!


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

*Another confusion :-/*

Along with my last post, I have another inquiry to make:

If one is able to qualify for the required points as per the new points test, should he go for a state sponsorship or is it better to go as independent ??

Thanks!
Happ!


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

happ said:


> Along with my last post, I have another inquiry to make:
> 
> If one is able to qualify for the required points as per the new points test, should he go for a state sponsorship or is it better to go as independent ??
> 
> ...


There is a lot of discussions here about it. 
But 175 takes more time to be processed (12~24 months), but you are allowed to move to any state. 
176 is much quicker to be processed, but you will need to get sponsorship before applying in DIAC (remember, the rules can change...), you have the state sponsorship requirements, you will have to live in that state for 2 years. Of course, they can deny the sponsorship and they don't give you the reason. 

So, it's not an easy trade off.


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

happ said:


> Hi Varun..
> 
> I have the same confusion, if to mention the MBA (Non ICT) information or not. As you said that ACS is okay to receive the Post Grad (Non ICT MBA) docs, and you are going to send them just for the sake of completeness. I still have not much confidence in doing so. This may be because I think somewhere it says that your "Last" education would be evaluated and should be ICT related and if they go by this, they would evaluate on the basis of MBA and not on Engineering, which I think would not be something that we want.. right?
> 
> ...


Well, they must have change it. In their old guide, they do not say that the 'last' education is more valuable than the others... 
I've sent some certificates I know it didn't help. But at least the application was complete.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it is not the last education, consider this scenario, someone did his master in computer science and management, he then thought of going ahead with another course, say MBA after which he wanted to do PHD in something else, (non IT for example), you mean they wont consider the masters and consider PHD instead? no. it is best to submit all teh documents.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Would like to go with Anj's take on this, she is right, it should be complete, and I have recieved similar reply from ACS as well.....

Could you just paste that link here where you 'read' this thing.....let me have a look as well......

I guess we can mention this in 'cover letter' as well......just when i think i am almost sure, there comes another query  this is good, i like this 




happ said:


> Hi Varun..
> 
> I have the same confusion, if to mention the MBA (Non ICT) information or not. As you said that ACS is okay to receive the Post Grad (Non ICT MBA) docs, and you are going to send them just for the sake of completeness. I still have not much confidence in doing so. This may be because I think somewhere it says that your "Last" education would be evaluated and should be ICT related and if they go by this, they would evaluate on the basis of MBA and not on Engineering, which I think would not be something that we want.. right?
> 
> ...


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi All 

I need some advice from members. I have recevied +ve assesment from ACS on 12th sept 2011. I have also read South Australia State Migration Plan has high demand for Software Engineers (they have not mentioned IELTS for Software Engineers and other IT codes)

Now I want to ask
1.As they have not mentioned IELTS, can I proceed for their sponsorship or do I have to get IELTS with 6 as per DIAC requriements? Even if I have to give IELTS with 6, then stil I can proceed without IELTS for their sponsorship. What you think ?

2.For State Migration , 176 do we need funds at early stage or at a later stage, becuase on their site they have mentioned that may or may not require proof of funds once we land there. So please let me know if you have any epxerience in this ?

3.As South Aust has high demands for Software Engineers, so lets say if Iam planning to go there, then what other benefit (other than the 2 years period) can I get in apply for 175. I think timelines for 176 are much quicker.

Thanks for your help as to how to proceed. 

Once I give my IELTS I would be definite to decide which one to go for 175 or 176. As 175 requires 7 bands in each sectio, otherwise I might get short of some points, so then I have to look for 176.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Application (261313 - Software Engineer): +ve 12th Sept 2011 | IELTS: N/A


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

mimran, 

1) I know almost NOTHING about sponsorship, but for those states which do not require IELTS you can start and finish the sponsorship process without it. But before applying in DIAC you *must* have the IELTS done. 

2) As far as I know, they ask it during the sponsorship process. After the sponsorship is provided, your case is closed and that's it. 

3) 176 is quicker, and requires less points (you gain sponsorship points). 
But remember that sponsorship must be finalised BEFORE applying in DIAC, and the rules will change july/2012 again.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Artemisa said:


> mimran,
> 
> 1) I know almost NOTHING about sponsorship, but for those states which do not require IELTS you can start and finish the sponsorship process without it. But before applying in DIAC you *must* have the IELTS done.
> 
> ...



Artemisa, thanks for your guidance. Yes in case of SA I think DIAC would require atleast 6 in each band. Currently 2 things seems attractive to me for SA. First they have Software Engineer in high demand and 2nd they require minimum IELTS pasmark. Do you have other idea about which other states could be good for Sponsorship for Software Engineers


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Question on Reference Letters*

Hi Guys,

Hope all's well at your end.

I have an important query -

- I have worked with two group companies of same company, and then I changed to my current company last year (though I have basically worked for two companies till now). But I am still planning on getting one reference letter (statutory declaration) for each company. Means in total 3 reference letters (stat decl on stamp paers from supervisors)

Now, I read somewhere that you need to get multiple reference letters. Is it true in case of each employer. It means i need to get say 3 reference letter from each employee (each with same job responsibilities, and on stamp paper). This means 9 letters in all.

Is this true, or 1 statutory decl letter from each along with all proofs will suffice. :ranger:

Share your views, guys. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no you can get one ref letter from the company as a stat dec, others can be references from colleagues, they can be on plain paper with respective id cards and business cards attached, you should ideally mention their email ids and contact details if they have to be contacted


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

To be clear, one statutory declaration from each company's supervisor (or colleague), means 3 for all three companies.

Along with that as a reference contacts of other employees who can be contacted to confirm my employment. Only their contact details required, no declaration from them.

Hope this is what you wanted to convey. Thanks. 



anj1976 said:


> no you can get one ref letter from the company as a stat dec, others can be references from colleagues, they can be on plain paper with respective id cards and business cards attached, you should ideally mention their email ids and contact details if they have to be contacted


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Another thing,

- If I give self statutory declaration, and not a statutory declaration by a colleague/supervisor will it be disadvantageous.

- Do they prefer one given by supervisor (I am talking about stamp paper only, company letter head is difficult in both cases)

Do they treat one over other. I can get both.

But just that self-one will be more easier for me, and I can give reference/contact details along with it (if not business card).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

varun i told you what we gave, we did not give reference letter from seniors in the current company, instead gave a stat dec along with references from colleagues and we managed well, we gave lot of supporting documents. as long as you can prove you are in the said company they dont care what all you give. if you can manage the same on letterhead, wonderful, if it is difficult it means it is possible and not impossible, try and get as much as you can, it will be good for you.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Anj..

I have read numerous posts you have written and they truly are helpful in all ways.. I am almost ready with all the papers required to be sent... here is where am kind of stuck!

I am also at the same stage as varunsal..

I have worked for 2 companies only..

For my current company, I have prepared a notarized self declaration, but got it witnessed (signed) by my manager and would also provide a notarize copy of his ID card and his business card along with this declaration.

I got an experience letter from my previous company, that states my date of joining and leaving also my roles and responsibilities.

Now at this stage, I am facing a couple of questions:

1) Do i need to get reference letters from my current and previous company colleagues?
2) If yes, do I need to get them on a stamp Paper? (I know Anj said that plain paper would do.. still just confirming)
3) *Most important question*::::Would I again need to get my roles and responsibilities mentioned in these reference letters? or these letters would just state that I worked with them in this company?

If there is a format i can be provided with for reference letters from colleagues.. that would be awesum!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi happ

plain paper is fine but do provide the person's business card and id card else they dont make sense, will you believe a piece of paper with with names and no proof attached?

as many references as you can, currrent, previous, it only makes your case stronger and supports your cv


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi happ
> 
> plain paper is fine but do provide the person's business card and id card else they dont make sense, will you believe a piece of paper with with names and no proof attached?
> 
> as many references as you can, currrent, previous, it only makes your case stronger and supports your cv


Wow, thanks for a quick response..

Would you also have idea about the content that I should get in the references from colleagues??

I was able to search for the format of stat declaration in forums, but not for reference letters.

Thanks Again!


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

*Documents to be sent to ACS*

HI
I am applying for Skills Assessment to ACS (Online) . Below is the list of documents I will be sending to ACS:
1. Personal Documents:
a. Scanned Passport

2. Education and Qualifications:
a. Scanned Degree Certificate
b. Scanned Mark Sheets (All 8 Semesters)
c. Letter from the University to certify that the language of instruction was 'ENGLISH'

3. Work Experiences:
a. Experience certificate from the previous employers
b. Offer letters from the current and previous employers
c. PDF version of my CV

Could anyone please confirm, if I have missed anything.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

rdongre said:


> HI
> I am applying for Skills Assessment to ACS (Online) . Below is the list of documents I will be sending to ACS:
> 1. Personal Documents:
> a. Scanned Passport
> ...


Don't forget to print the form (after applying it will generate a PDF) and sign it.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

rdongre said:


> HI
> I am applying for Skills Assessment to ACS (Online) . Below is the list of documents I will be sending to ACS:
> 1. Personal Documents:
> a. Scanned Passport
> ...


Along with the experience certificates, you would also need to send the detailed job description either drafted by your both employers or you would need to create a stat. declaration for yourself stating the same.

Also, include salary slips and bank statements if possible.


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

happ said:


> Along with the experience certificates, you would also need to send the detailed job description either drafted by your both employers or you would need to create a stat. declaration for yourself stating the same.
> 
> Also, include salary slips and bank statements if possible.



Thank you I will include my salary slips (stamped from my employer) and the latest 6 months bank statements.

I am using the checklist from the ACS website, it does not mention anything about the statuary declaration.


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

happ said:


> Along with the experience certificates, you would also need to send the detailed job description either drafted by your both employers or you would need to create a stat. declaration for yourself stating the same.
> 
> Also, include salary slips and bank statements if possible.


Can anyone post the declaration format to be used?


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

rdongre said:


> HI
> I am applying for Skills Assessment to ACS (Online) . Below is the list of documents I will be sending to ACS:
> 1. Personal Documents:
> a. Scanned Passport
> ...


you missed:
1) academic transcript
2) employee references detailing your tasks & responsibilities (not experience/service certificates)
3) salary slips


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Senior Expats/Expats -

Do we need to get supporting documents like -

Offer Letter, Payslips, Bank Statements, Tax related Docs, Hike lettee, confirmation letter, etc attested from Notary?

Or we need to self attest it.

Please share your thoughts, or what you did :ranger:

Thanks in advance.

@anj, artemisa - Thanks for all your support


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes everything that is photocopied.. or is in b/w


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> yes everything that is photocopied.. or is in b/w


What if I am applying online? Coloured scan pdf's should do?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes as long as they are true copies they should be fine


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Docs Scan*

Hi,

In the Application checklist, it is mentioned that "pdf of certified copies of the documents" need to be sent.

I have my original's scan and soon I will have the scan of certified copies as well.

Which I need to send them while online procedure -

- Can i upload both? (just to be safe)
Whats the procedure, when you apply online, there must be a step where you will upload all this (correct me if i am wrong), is there a limit to number of docs uploaded?

-Or should we just send scan of 'certfied copies' which we will be sending by courier.
(Originals make more sense to me)

Please let us know expats.

@ Anj - Thanks for your patience for attending to our queries. KUDOS :clap2:

Thanks,
Varun 








anj1976 said:


> yes as long as they are true copies they should be fine


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

varun send either of them, attested scans or colored copies, why do you want to send both? for DIAC there is a limit, dont remember the exact number but yes you can not send beyond i think 40 attachments.. for ACS i dont think there is a limit..


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the Application checklist, it is mentioned that "pdf of certified copies of the documents" need to be sent.
> 
> ...


I am also planning to apply online in few days and i would be attaching and sending what it mentioned in the checklist "certified copies of the originals". I have got the certified copies color scanned and would be sending the same by courier.

Lemme also know, if you find anything else in this regard.

Cheers!!
Happ


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

happ said:


> I am also planning to apply online in few days and i would be attaching and sending what it mentioned in the checklist "certified copies of the originals". I have got the certified copies color scanned and would be sending the same by courier.
> 
> Lemme also know, if you find anything else in this regard.
> 
> ...


Only thing colored in that would be notary's signature.....Most probably I will do the same.....will let you know any update


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Only thing colored in that would be notary's signature.....Most probably I will do the same.....will let you know any update


Since this is the one stop shop, this might be useful....
Please feel free to add if I have missed anything.

After reading a lot of the threads & websites and consulting few of my friends I have come up with the below list of documents to submitted to ACS for the Skill Assessment.

These documents may vary from case to case. I am a Software Professional from India with Bachelor's degree.

1. ACS Application Form
2. ACS Application Fee
3. Resume / CV

True copies of the following documents:
4. Current Passport copy
5. Main Applicant - Degree Certificate
6. Main Applicant - Marksheets
7. Main Applicant - Experience Letter
8. Main Applicant - Offer Letter from all employers
9. Main Applicant - Relieving Letter from all employers
10. Appraisal & Promotion Letters from all employers
11. Main Applicant's Payslips

Notarized: 
12. Statutary Declaration from Supervisor (One declaration per supervisor)
13. Main Applicant's Statutary Declaration (One declaration per supervisor)
14. Organisational Chart (One chart per organisation)

Could someone please confirm. Also you please let me know, what are documents required for your dependent's (spouse) application.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

nothing has to be given for the spouse atleast for ACS application. once you apply for the visa you have to provide marriage certificate, spouse passport, ielts, birth certificate, educational documents. that will be it


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> nothing has to be given for the spouse atleast for ACS application. once you apply for the visa you have to provide marriage certificate, spouse passport, ielts, birth certificate, educational documents. that will be it


Thank you Anj. I am notarizing all the documents now.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Postal Service?*

So which will be the best way to send the documents from Bangalore, India.....

- Indian Postal Service
- Registered Post, or
- Speed Post

- Private courier Service
- say, Blue dart, DHL, Professional Courier, etc

I guess there is huge price difference, as private carriers cost too much. Still please let me know best way.

I am hell scared.....Kudos to all in this long, tiring, patient process........


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

varunsal said:


> So which will be the best way to send the documents from Bangalore, India.....
> 
> - Indian Postal Service
> - Registered Post, or
> ...


I would opt for any service which provides a tracking number. I have used Blue Dart international courier services. It is expensive, but are good at the service.


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

rdongre said:


> I would opt for any service which provides a tracking number. I have used Blue Dart international courier services. It is expensive, but are good at the service.


I am moving a bit away from the topic. But can any one tell me which are the top cities to move to for IT Consultants from Indian Origin. 

Sydney or Melbourne etc.

Can anyone advise considering vicinity to Indian / Asian Community, Food, IT Jobs etc.) or let me a website where I can find any such information.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Thanks all*

Hi all,

I got my ACS skill assessment result as positive....yesterday....within some 18 days.....

I guess they have become faster and efficient.

@happ - read somewhere yours done too, congrats mate.....

I had planned of giving IELTS during this period since they were talking of 12 weeks....:ranger: I should have given it earlier  so that i could have proceeded with the application further.

But anyways I will need to wait.

Thank you all for your guidance and support. Will be needed in future as well. (Spl thanks to anj and artemiza)

Cheers!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations varun.. awesome news during diwali time.. you plan to apply for state sponsorship?


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my ACS skill assessment result as positive....yesterday....within some 18 days.....
> 
> ...


Hey Varun..congratss!!

Yes, mine is also done.. Got a positive result for ICT Business Analyst in some 20 days.. 

I had already appeared for my IELTS and have cleared it with average score 8 and all sections are above 7. So I am ready for state sponsorship now. 

I still am little confused for which state i should go for. I am more inclined towards Victoria (melbourne) though.. 

Lemme know, what you thinkin about.. congrats again.. enjoy!!


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

happ said:


> Hey Varun..congratss!!
> 
> Yes, mine is also done.. Got a positive result for ICT Business Analyst in some 20 days..
> 
> ...


Congratulations happ for clearing the ACS and IELTS.
But tell me, if you have straight 7s in all sections in IELTS, why apply for the state sponsorship and restrict yourself to the place for 2 years?
Or is it because of the shorter duration?

Either way, do let us know.

Congratulations again!


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

raktim said:


> Congratulations happ for clearing the ACS and IELTS.
> But tell me, if you have straight 7s in all sections in IELTS, why apply for the state sponsorship and restrict yourself to the place for 2 years?
> Or is it because of the shorter duration?
> 
> ...


Yes.. Basically for shorter duration.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Planning*



anj1976 said:


> congratulations varun.. awesome news during diwali time.. you plan to apply for state sponsorship?


I thought ACS will take its sweet time, so I decided to give IELTS during this time, but now with quick turnaround by them, I am in a situation where my planning has gone a little awry....Ideally I should had done it by now......

Plus......I am not eligible for many states....as my experience lesser....also i will fall short by 5 points in case i get less than 8 even in one sec.....its all little too hazy for me right now.....GOD knows what will happen....I can just try.......:boxing:

Tk cr [email protected] well done....stay in touch mate....my occ code is same as well....


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Hi All!!!*

Trust everybody is doing great

One thing, i got ACS clearance mail on 24 October, but till day I have not received the hard copy by mail on my postal address.

How much time one should wait?

Where to contact them in case i do not receive it?

If needed anywhere before i receive it, can i use coloured printout of the online letter.

Thanks in advance. :juggle:


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Trust everybody is doing great
> 
> One thing, i got ACS clearance mail on 24 October, but till day I have not received the hard copy by mail on my postal address.
> 
> ...




Hi Everybody,
I have also received the Positve Skill Assessment from ACS within 21 week days.
Now preparing for IELTS. I am going for SubClass 175. 

Can anyone help me with the documentation that is required for the Visa application.

While I appear for the IELTS, I can also keep the documentation ready.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

rdongre said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have also received the Positve Skill Assessment from ACS within 21 week days.
> Now preparing for IELTS. I am going for SubClass 175.
> 
> ...



In addition to my above question to all the expats, I also have similar question as rdongre have.

My question is that now when we apply to DIAC -

1) Do we send documents online only or courier them as well.
2) Again they have mentioned certfied copies, does color copies also work.
3) I got all copies certifies in October (for ACS) and have its scanned copies, those could be used, right?
4) Particularly for employment - I need to get statutory declaration again from my supervisor and ex-supervisors OR I need to send the scanned copy of the on which i sent for ACS? It will be a little difficult to get them again. And the date on it is 'October'; is that fine suppose if i apply in december?

Sorry, its a little confusing so clarifying from the experienced expats. These questions might have been answered somewhere but i was not able to locate any concrete information on this. So thought of asking.

Please share you thoughts :ranger:

Have fun, thanks in advance.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

varunsal said:


> In addition to my above question to all the expats, I also have similar question as rdongre have.
> 
> My question is that now when we apply to DIAC -
> 
> ...


Hi Varun, 
Just joined this forum. My case is similar tears o yours although my experience is around 10 years as a Business Analyst. I got a +VE ACS assessment as quick as yours. I too need to give IELTS now and I have to get 8 in all sections to qualify for the 65 points. That's my next challenge.
Regarding your questions: 
1. Think better by courier. I just tried to online link to check it out but it wasn't working. Anyway, courier takes 3 days from India. So shouldn't matter really.
2. Certified copies mean certified copies. Take cert. copies again from a notary. 
3. and 4. Take fresh certified copies again. You will have the originals anyway based on which you can get cert copies


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks. Apprciate the help.

But I guess while applying online to DIAC while filing visa, one doesnt need to send documents by courier.

Let me rephrase questions, and lets see how other expats answer this:

1) Online visa application - only requires online attachements? Is there need to courier the docs like ACS.

2) I guess most people send color copies of original. So whats the best way - color copies (i prefer this) or certified copies. And by certified copies, its ok if i submit the ones certified last october.

3) Scanned copies of certified copies to be used (if it is only sent online)

4) Particularly for employment related docs - Do I need to get statutory declaration again from my supervisor and ex-supervisors *OR* the scanned copies of the one which i sent for ACS will work this time?
It will be a little difficult to get them again. And the date on it is 'October'; is that fine suppose if i apply in december?

I guess this can clear doubts of many. *Also please answer the question i have asked two three post earlier than this*

Please expats share you thoughts 

Have fun, thanks in advance. :clap2:


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Funds proof?*



anj1976 said:


> hi varun
> 
> as i mentioned earlier, look for the different skill lists, see where you fit, see what the minimum requirement for S and DIAC is because surprisingly, ACS requirement is different than that of DIAC. If you fit in both start gathering all documents for skill assessment, in the meanwhile start preparing for IELTS, see how much do you really require (take a point test from immi site and see how you qualify. if you are short of points you have to apply for state sponsorship as well.
> 
> ...


------------------------

Hi Anj, Is the Funds proof a mandatory for State Sponsorship 176 processing? If so, what kind of documentation/proof needed for the same? You rock Anj, your help is very much appreciable. Regards, Sri


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Varun

Check with the post office, at times they take the package back if they do not find anyone at home, make sure there is someone to receive it at all times. it normally takes 10-15 days for it to come..

1. apply online, no need to send courier to DIAC

2. colored scans will do as long as they are true copies/scans

3. yes that will work too..

4. scanned stat dec will do


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi sri

funds would mean cash in the bank or if you have property, get it evaluated and attach the documents but they want to see transferable asset, not sure how much they consider property/jewelry. we showed cash in hand


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Thanks Anj!*



anj1976 said:


> hi sri
> 
> funds would mean cash in the bank or if you have property, get it evaluated and attach the documents but they want to see transferable asset, not sure how much they consider property/jewelry. we showed cash in hand


------------------------------------

Thanks Anj! Does that cash need to be in bank account for long time or just during the application processing time, just before 176 starts? How much it needs to be, saw somewhere online that for 1 dependent its around AUS$35k, is this correct? If so, its a very big amount I guess to show in a bank account for a long time . How can I find out how I can show jewelrly and property as proof. I appreciate your help!

BTW, one more question....are u also working now? Can my wife get a job as a dependent to PR without much paper work once she is in AUS? She is also working as test lead in India now.

Regards, Sri


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi sri

3 months statement is what they ask for, if you do not have then get an affidavit from parents with their fund proof saying they are willing to help. it is normally 20k main applicant plus 10 each dependent, varies for each state though, check state website.

yes i can work but my daughter is just 1, plan to start looking around as soon as i get her in hildcare in a few months from now


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Varun
> 
> Check with the post office, at times they take the package back if they do not find anyone at home, make sure there is someone to receive it at all times. it normally takes 10-15 days for it to come..
> 
> ...


Thank you Anj :clap2: this info is great.....

So did you use the same stat decl as you used in ACS......?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes we did..


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> yes we did..



Thanks for the info Anz.. helps more of us like varun


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey varun, 

Seems like you are working hard towards this endeavor... you must be busy preparing for Ielts too these days.. all the best for that

Just wanted to let you know, that i am changing my mind from 176 to 175.. I think its not taking much time these days for 175 to process. and also i am giving preference to freedom more than the processing time now .. 

I read your questions and i had the similar queries too.. answers from anz did help a lot... do share, if you have any other inputs for people like us...

Thanks varun and Anz!


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Thanks Anj!*



anj1976 said:


> hi sri
> 
> 3 months statement is what they ask for, if you do not have then get an affidavit from parents with their fund proof saying they are willing to help. it is normally 20k main applicant plus 10 each dependent, varies for each state though, check state website.
> 
> yes i can work but my daughter is just 1, plan to start looking around as soon as i get her in hildcare in a few months from now


-----------------------

Thanks Anj, I really appreciate your replies to my questions. On VIC SS application process they mentioned like the below...so I hope they accept to provide my house registration documents and some cash and jewerly value declaration.
'Q10.1 Total estimated amount of financial resources you have; including all of your assets (in A$) e.g. 100000 Maximum of 14 characters* 
Hide Help
This question requires you to add together all your financial resources to provide an estimate of your total accessible funds in Australian dollars. Financial resources include cash, car(s), house(s), furniture, stocks, shares, bonds, jewellery, gold, etc.'

- Also, they mentioned it as that Skills assessment is not needed to submit the state sponsorship application but they MAY ASK for it during the application process. Will there be any case where they may approve the SS application without SA from ACS. 

Regards,
Sri


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

happ said:


> Hey varun,
> 
> Seems like you are working hard towards this endeavor... you must be busy preparing for Ielts too these days.. all the best for that
> 
> ...


You find the similarities because i guess we have almost similar case; BA, confused on SS (though i have greater problems on that front as well ) 

If you have enough points go in for 175, you will have whole field to play on, means better chance of Score.......I might not be able to go in for it if i dont get enough in IELTS, but i may as well have to give IELTS more times to get that because i dont qualify for most of the states 

The advantage is time.....easily the difference is around 4-5 months, so it depends on individual - case to case basis.......

All the best man.....keep us posted on your steps and successes......

*Say Thanks to only Anj man*, I am amazed to know she is also taking care of a kid, working at same time, managing completely stranger's queries.......

*RESPECT* :clap2:

Keep posting your questions, experiences and observation (@happ - stay in touch man, hopefully we crack this one)

Fighting against all odds :boxing:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sri, once you submit your documents they take time to check them all, once they feel you are qualifying they ask for skill assessment, they give you 40 days (i think) to submit the same adn no they do not grant the ss without skill assessment documents. once you send them the documents they take just a couple of days to get back with ss.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

varunsal said:


> You find the similarities because i guess we have almost similar case; BA, confused on SS (though i have greater problems on that front as well )
> 
> If you have enough points go in for 175, you will have whole field to play on, means better chance of Score.......I might not be able to go in for it if i dont get enough in IELTS, but i may as well have to give IELTS more times to get that because i dont qualify for most of the states
> 
> ...


Hey.. yea.. I think the difference of 4-5 months is not a problem for me.. am in no rush... 

although, i would have to wait for a few days to lodge my application for 175... i am waiting for my marriage certificate  still do not have it with me... 

all the very best for ielts.. you gotta put in extra efforts to crack it at 8.. study hard 

Enjoy
Happ!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

happ said:


> Hey.. yea.. I think the difference of 4-5 months is not a problem for me.. am in no rush...
> 
> although, i would have to wait for a few days to lodge my application for 175... i am waiting for my marriage certificate  still do not have it with me...
> 
> ...


Great.....

Thanks mate, lets see what lies ahead......things change not only by day but hour wrt DIAC and SS


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*ACS Result Letter*

To my earlier question,

I guess ACS now only issue result letter via email only -

https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=noticedetails&notID=1117

@Happ - could you confirm as well that you have not received any hard copy....(and whats your name mate)

Was waiting in vain


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

varunsal said:


> To my earlier question,
> 
> I guess ACS now only issue result letter via email only -
> 
> ...


Hey Varun..

I didnt receive any hard copy either.. I am called Harpreet (Happy). I guess then we have what we wanted from ACS. thats gud.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

happ said:


> Hey Varun..
> 
> I didnt receive any hard copy either.. I am called Harpreet (Happy). I guess then we have what we wanted from ACS. thats gud.


I guessed both of them right  commendable intuition 

You from Punjab?


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Thanks Artemisa....
> 
> Expats - please help me with this ACS question:
> 
> ...



Hi Varunsal,
I am in the same boat as yours,
I think you should omit the fact that you have a MBA in Finance. This would make life more simple for you here. Atleast that's what i have done. Reason, although you have 2 certificate you are still going to earn the same point. So does not really matter.

Just get your skill assessment done by ACS, and apply for the most relevant ACSCODE...

Atleast thats what I am doing..
All the best
Kaushal


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

rdongre said:


> Thank you I will include my salary slips (stamped from my employer) and the latest 6 months bank statements.
> 
> I am using the checklist from the ACS website, it does not mention anything about the statuary declaration.


Hi rdongre,
From whom did you get your documents certified?
Thanks,


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my ACS skill assessment result as positive....yesterday....within some 18 days.....
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,

Congrats dude... Can you please share the scanned copy of the ACS form that you filled. You may want to email me at [email protected]
It will be kind of you to also mention the following:
- all docs that you sent to ACS
- where did you get the docs certified from, were all from Notary Public or otherwise.
- with regards to qualification, I guess a transcript is not mandate, I am planning to share my marksheets with syllabus copy. Please suggest

This post has helped a lot...
Thanks


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Trust everybody is doing great
> 
> One thing, i got ACS clearance mail on 24 October, but till day I have not received the hard copy by mail on my postal address.
> 
> ...


Hi Varun, 
I guess you had a query in early post regarding the whether to use post/courier ? what did you use? Please share.. this will certainly be of help..
Thanks,


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaushal said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Congrats dude... Can you please share the scanned copy of the ACS form that you filled. You may want to email me at [email protected]
> It will be kind of you to also mention the following:
> ...


Hi Kaushal,

First thing first, breathe in breathe out......... This all is long process, patience would help all of us.....i m trying to be 

This thread is pretty helpful and you would get all the docs required if you go through it.......but let me summarize for you what all docs -

Fill online form, print out and send its signed copy along with 

- email notification with reference number 
- Certfied copy of passport
- copy of CV
- All educational certificates (certified coies of marsheets, degree certificates)
- Work experience docs
Experience letter from each company you have worked for; current employment letter; offer letters
Payslips
Bank Statements for a certain period
Tax related docs (ITRs)
Any promotion, hike letters
Your duties detailed on company letterhead; otherwise you nedd to prepare statutory declaration where your supervisor needs to detail your duties and period of employment; if you even don get that get it done from a colleague of your level and get a organization chart signed by his supervisor.

Anything which is photocopied needs to be certified by notary (that should work)..scan and keep copies with you.

You will be good to go........once you have all this......

All the best.....have fun......

Regards,
Varun


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaushal said:


> Hi Varun,
> I guess you had a query in early post regarding the whether to use post/courier ? what did you use? Please share.. this will certainly be of help..
> Thanks,


After applying online, and getting all the docs ready, send them to the postal address mentioned through post/corier........my context in the post you have mentioned is different........Go through many other threads of this forum and the remaining questions will be tackled by expats here......


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Hi Varun!*



varunsal said:


> Hi Kaushal,
> 
> First thing first, breathe in breathe out......... This all is long process, patience would help all of us.....i m trying to be
> 
> ...


------------------------------------

Hi Varun, thanks for the details steps. Who are the best accessible people for notary certification in India? Bank managers where we have our salary account? Thanks in advance for your help! Regards, Sri


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

QA Manager said:


> ------------------------------------
> 
> Hi Varun, thanks for the details steps. Who are the best accessible people for notary certification in India? Bank managers where we have our salary account? Thanks in advance for your help! Regards, Sri


You can go to any district court.. there are authorized notary available and they take around 5 rs. per page.. they bargain as well.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

*funds reqiurement DIAC 175*

Hey

I was trying to find out about the funds requirement for applying to DIAC under 175.. but couldnt get usefull info.. this is what am looking for:

1) How much funds would need to be shown as a proof of balance to DIAC? I would be applying for my spouse and myself.

2) What kind of a proof would i need to provide them? a bank statement? how many months bank statement is enough? And would i need to maintain that balance throughout the application process?

if someone can point me to a DIAC info page regarding the same, that would be a great help.. thanks much!!

Happ!


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi Kaushal,
> 
> First thing first, breathe in breathe out......... This all is long process, patience would help all of us.....i m trying to be
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,

Thanks, I have all these documents. The case get typical, as,
- One of the companies I worked for has closed. Good for me that I have detailed job description[dated, say 4 years ago] and payslips to prove what my role/responsibilities and tenure with the company. In such a case I thought that a self decalaration on a stamp paper with couple of references from the company shall suffice. 

Kindly suggest.

Thanks,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

DIAC does not need any fund proof, it is the states that need proof when you apply for state sponsorship


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

*Funds proof!*



anj1976 said:


> DIAC does not need any fund proof, it is the states that need proof when you apply for state sponsorship


---------------
Are you sure Anjali about a funds proof req at the time of State Sponsorship, not at the last step DIAC 176? I was thinking that it would be needed at DIAC step and so thought of having the arrangement for the same. If its at SS, I should be ready then ...Looking for a info from you and other folks on the forum, I know it may be a bit tough to answer, but where do we need to get the jewelry and property evaluated...I mean what kind of documentation we may need to provide to CO or SS folks. 

I know its again too early....what are the rent ranges in Melboure for a small family (couple and 1 kid) in normal ranges per MONTH? I'm trying to compare the salary ranges and the cost of leaving for Adelaide and Melbourne.

Thanks and Regards, Sri


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

It is not DIAC, again, i repeat, it is the state sponsorship for which you have to show fund proof.. Once we got state sponsorship we did not show any proof to DIAC, but we were asked for fund proof twice fro the state as it took time for our sponsorship, they had kept IT apps on hold. anyways, for jewelry i think you have to go to an evaluator, i guess a jewelry shop should do but i am not sure as we did not show jewelry, we showed cash in hand/bank

About rent, you can get anything from 300+ per week, we pay 330 per week at a suburb Box Hill, takes 30 mins to the city, not very far i'd say as compared to other eastern suburbs, it is a unit with 2 rooms, one bath, one toilet, laundry, a small back and front yard. Dining and Living, Ducted heating and an aircon. if you compare adelaide and mel, Adelaide will come much cheaper than Mel but the salaries are higher here as well, the cost of living is proportionate to the salaries one gets in almost each city, end of the day you save as much in Brisbane as you save in say Melb or Sydney. Choose the area that has jobs in your field and the state that you like weather wise because that is what matters the most, everyone gets a job eventually but one has to like the place and the weather to really be happy.


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Anjali, now I got it . I will plan on making the arrangements for funds proof before starting the SS process. Also, PCC should be at DIAC only...am I correct? Unfortunately, I need to get it from 3 countires - UK, USA and India...so obviously time taking and painful and hope to have them ready by the time SS is done.

Do you know anyone is Melbourne who may be working on software testing field...may be ur husband knows...who can advise about the opportunities in Melbourne and can give some clue on Adelaide market too? I have been doing research on it already but thought to check with u also for more reliable info.

Thanks again, Sri


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> It is not DIAC, again, i repeat, it is the state sponsorship for which you have to show fund proof.. Once we got state sponsorship we did not show any proof to DIAC, but we were asked for fund proof twice fro the state as it took time for our sponsorship, they had kept IT apps on hold. anyways, for jewelry i think you have to go to an evaluator, i guess a jewelry shop should do but i am not sure as we did not show jewelry, we showed cash in hand/bank
> 
> About rent, you can get anything from 300+ per week, we pay 330 per week at a suburb Box Hill, takes 30 mins to the city, not very far i'd say as compared to other eastern suburbs, it is a unit with 2 rooms, one bath, one toilet, laundry, a small back and front yard. Dining and Living, Ducted heating and an aircon. if you compare adelaide and mel, Adelaide will come much cheaper than Mel but the salaries are higher here as well, the cost of living is proportionate to the salaries one gets in almost each city, end of the day you save as much in Brisbane as you save in say Melb or Sydney. Choose the area that has jobs in your field and the state that you like weather wise because that is what matters the most, everyone gets a job eventually but one has to like the place and the weather to really be happy.


Hi Anj..

Thanks for clarifying.. but wat if we are directly going through 175? would DIAC still not want to see the funds proof?

Thanks again!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaushal said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Thanks, I have all these documents. The case get typical, as,
> - One of the companies I worked for has closed. Good for me that I have detailed job description[dated, say 4 years ago] and payslips to prove what my role/responsibilities and tenure with the company. In such a case I thought that a self decalaration on a stamp paper with couple of references from the company shall suffice.
> ...


Yep it will suffice....

There is a note in PASA guidelines on this.....so you are good to go.....


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

I kind of know that I may not require to have a 'Letter from the University to certify that the language of instruction was 'ENGLISH''. Still want to double check on this. Could someone please verify this fact?
For gaining / qualifying points (for 175 application) I am anywhich ways going to give IELTS.

Please suggest.
Thanks for all the support seniors,


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaushal said:


> I kind of know that I may not require to have a 'Letter from the University to certify that the language of instruction was 'ENGLISH''. Still want to double check on this. Could someone please verify this fact?
> For gaining / qualifying points (for 175 application) I am anywhich ways going to give IELTS.
> 
> Please suggest.
> Thanks for all the support seniors,


Nope you need not.....give IELTS.....


----------



## netballnetball (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip02 said:


> 175 and 176 family sponsored are in the same cat 4 and are independent visa's, were as 176 state sponsorship is in cat 3 and you apply to a state to sponsor you/your occupation and you ate tied into that state for 2 years before you can live/work independently.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


Can i just check does this mean you are tied to a state for 2 years but after that you can stay in Aus and work in any state, therefore a perm resident?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

netballnetball said:


> Can i just check does this mean you are tied to a state for 2 years but after that you can stay in Aus and work in any state, therefore a perm resident?


Hi netball,

The statement is talking about 'commitment to the state' or obligation which one needs to meet if one applies for subclass 176 visa (state sponsored). The person will be a PR (during the 2 year period also), its just that he needs to work in a particular state for 2 years before he can move to another.

Tk cr.....


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Query*

What is the WA SS specific requiremnents.

Its occupation list just plainly says available.......I think I might have read somewhere that WA requires 7 years work-ex. 

Can someone clarify or quote the source here for the eligibility requirements to apply WA SS


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

varunsal said:


> What is the WA SS specific requiremnents.
> 
> Its occupation list just plainly says available.......I think I might have read somewhere that WA requires 7 years work-ex.
> 
> Can someone clarify or quote the source here for the eligibility requirements to apply WA SS


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...h-work-experience-needed-act-wa-176-visa.html

In this thread, third post says 'no min work-ex requirement'......based on no information on site we cant assume......:confused2: totally


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...h-work-experience-needed-act-wa-176-visa.html
> 
> In this thread, third post says 'no min work-ex requirement'......based on no information on site we cant assume......:confused2: totally


What's your occupation ?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> What's your occupation ?


It depends on that? Nothing is on their occupation list.

Anyways its ICT BA


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Maddy for all the help....!!!! :clap2:

I have got overall 8 in IELTS, more than 8 in all but less than 8 in one section 
Now either i give it again or go in for SS!!

I am not very comfortable with idea of sticking to a state but thinking through a lot of things.....timelines et al....

Crap Crap.....I guess its there business model, give .5 less in one section atleast..... similar thing happened with a friend earlier this month.....
May be i am just mad right now 

Dont even qualify for too many states cos of experience and occ code.....

Let' see what happens......

All the best all.....will keep updated......:ranger:


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Thanks Maddy for all the help....!!!! :clap2:
> 
> I have got overall 8 in IELTS, more than 8 in all but less than 8 in one section
> Now either i give it again or go in for SS!!
> ...


Hey Varun...

Congrats for a good score at IELTS.. although, am sorry that you didnt get wat you wanted. 

I would suggest, start applying for SS (atleast where no fee is required) if you get a sponsorship, may be you would have some more information to decide. 

if you are going for ICT BA.. i think, going for Vic wouldnt involve much risk, they do have lot of openings there.

Happ!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

happ said:


> Hey Varun...
> 
> Congrats for a good score at IELTS.. although, am sorry that you didnt get wat you wanted.
> 
> ...


Cant apply for Victoria they require 5 years, I have 4 :spit:

Only SA or WA, so badly confused :confused2: that too when any day the list can change, i need to wait till my TRF arrives at home......so have time to get more confused..... 

Any concrete views are welcome.......


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Thanks Maddy for all the help....!!!! :clap2:
> 
> I have got overall 8 in IELTS, more than 8 in all but less than 8 in one section
> Now either i give it again or go in for SS!!
> ...


Options for BA.

WA,SA,QLD,VIC.

QLD and VIC min 5 yrs experience required. So ruled out for u.

WA and SA no specific requirement on Work Exp. So go ahead for WA as it has got better prospects in ICT field.

Good Luck. Cheers.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Options for BA.
> 
> WA,SA,QLD,VIC.
> 
> ...


Crisp......

Thanks mate.....


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Query*

Expats,

Is there any difference between visa stamping as such in case of 175 & 176.

By this wierd question, i mean how are ppl with 175 distinguished from those with 176 once you enter Australia, other than the obligation part.

Is there anything mentioned on docs/passport......

Share ya thoughts......:ranger:

Take Care all.....NJoy.......

@Anj - where are you, whats up


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am rigt here varun reading your posts 

in the visa it will say 176 subclass and in obligations part it might say state sponsored or have to stay in sponsoring state for 2 years, not sure though, we applied for 175 then converted to 176 but when we got the visa it was 175 with no conditions mentioned. anyways, WA is good, but very far form everything, SA is closer but less opportunities for IT pros. Till the time you are waiting for other documents, keep your Visa application and ss application ready, that way you do not waste time as and when you get the docs. and Congratulations for the ielts, my husband got 8.5 overall and i got 8 overall, and for weeks he was teasing me that his english is .5% better ..


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> I am rigt here varun reading your posts
> 
> in the visa it will say 176 subclass and in obligations part it might say state sponsored or have to stay in sponsoring state for 2 years, not sure though, we applied for 175 then converted to 176 but when we got the visa it was 175 with no conditions mentioned. anyways, WA is good, but very far form everything, SA is closer but less opportunities for IT pros. Till the time you are waiting for other documents, keep your Visa application and ss application ready, that way you do not waste time as and when you get the docs. and Congratulations for the ielts, my husband got 8.5 overall and i got 8 overall, and for weeks he was teasing me that his english is .5% better ..


Thanks Anj, i guess i should start preparing for that..........
I am still deciding on SS and state? Guess should put in for both and think through....it creates anxiety in me, a lot of it....Am i doing right? Should i again go in for IELTS? et al 

Anyways, one thing, like i guess we need to fill that Form 1276.....do we fill it in the pdf itself cos it gives option of typing, or should the printout be taken first, then fill it with pen and scan......just initial thoughts.....long way to go though reaching that stage :tongue1:


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

and good to know you are around....keeping a watch.......


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i typed in all my forms, no handwriting, though I am an arts person, a designer that is, i manage writing fairly wel but still, just fill in, take a print for final signature, scan and make a pdf again

ummm... what state to choose, if I was you i'd go for WA, not sure how good or bad Adelaide is for IT pros. How long is it till you finish 5 years work exp? if it is a few months then you can apply for vic as well, no harm giving it a try, they do make exceptions when granting ss to those they feel deserve it.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> i typed in all my forms, no handwriting, though I am an arts person, a designer that is, i manage writing fairly wel but still, just fill in, take a print for final signature, scan and make a pdf again
> 
> ummm... what state to choose, if I was you i'd go for WA, not sure how good or bad Adelaide is for IT pros. How long is it till you finish 5 years work exp? if it is a few months then you can apply for vic as well, no harm giving it a try, they do make exceptions when granting ss to those they feel deserve it.


Long time to go for that Anj 

Thanks for all info......will keep posting doubts....apparently i always have too many questions......


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

everyone des, if you check my oldest posts/threads you will think, damn this woman is so inquisitive , but then we all are at this stage.. you learn with time and some people go away, get busy with their lives and some like me keep coming back


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> everyone des, if you check my oldest posts/threads you will think, damn this woman is so inquisitive , but then we all are at this stage.. you learn with time and some people go away, get busy with their lives and some like me keep coming back


I do come across many of them bt cant imagine......

Yep some keep coming back, right now i am almost habitual to opening this site first thing first in the morning :tongue1: I guess like this forum helps us so much so you are being noble in giving it back.....dont know how much wisdom we newbies will be able to impart if we are successful.....LIFE takes over most of all...:boxing:


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I have gone through the posts of this thread. Thanks to each and every contributor who is making life easy for newbies. I am one such newbie out here 

I understand minimum 65 points are needed for AUS subclass 175 visa. 

In the skills assessment (ACS), we need to upload docs online and courier it as well. (Correct me if I am wrong) IELTS score needs to be atleast 7 in each group. 

Once above 2 points are +ve (ACS and IELTS), are we good to apply to DIAC for the visa? 
What are the docs that we need to submit to DIAC in online application? Same as ACS docs + certified copy of IELTS test report and ACS response sheet? 

Please respond.

Thanks in advance.
Equanimous02


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey equanimous

The same documents that go to ACS go for DIAC as well, additional ones would be spouse documents, marriage certificate, birth certificates, that covers it all more or less.


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

@ Anj - Thanks for your quick response! No need to give ACS and IELTS report sheets to DIAC. Do these respective organizations send it to DIAC on applicants behalf? 

@ varunsal - I read in your earlier post, you had received a 7.5 in one section of IELTS. Sorry to hear that. Which section was that? Any handy tips that you can give to who will be taking IELTS exams?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> @ Anj - Thanks for your quick response! No need to give ACS and IELTS report sheets to DIAC. Do these respective organizations send it to DIAC on applicants behalf?
> 
> @ varunsal - I read in your earlier post, you had received a 7.5 in one section of IELTS. Sorry to hear that. Which section was that? Any handy tips that you can give to who will be taking IELTS exams?


Handy Tips 

I screwed the section which all my friends assured me not to worry about....I usually write short stories (very infrequently though) based on day to day events.... spice them up too a little  Yup you are right i screwed WRITING section....

My mistake - I wrote too much, didnt revise.......DO PROOFREAD in the end......

Thats what I can figure out as a REASON (if i absolutely have to dig one out).... Too much depends on exam day.....I would say go through the format of exam....attempt few model tests.....STAY COOL during the exam......even if you get 7 and above you can apply for SS.......

All the best.......:boxing:


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

May be SMS n slang-prone generation is at a loss......!!!!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ofcourse ACS letter adn IELTS goes as well.. my bad if i did not mention them


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

@ varunsal - Handy tips  that's incorrect English I guess. I should have framed the sentence - Can you please give some tips that would come handy to people giving IELTS exams. Thanks mate! for the tips. I got a signal too for my written IELTS exams 

@ Anj - Thanks for your response.


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Had one query. 

I have 6.3 yrs exp as a Software Engineer / Consultant. On the date, when I apply for skills assessment and DIAC, if I am not working anywhere - will it weaken my chances? To be precise, by the time I apply i would have worked for 13.5 months out of last 15 months.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> Had one query.
> 
> I have 6.3 yrs exp as a Software Engineer / Consultant. On the date, when I apply for skills assessment and DIAC, if I am not working anywhere - will it weaken my chances? To be precise, by the time I apply i would have worked for 13.5 months out of last 15 months.


Ideally it should not........their assessment should consider your whole experience thats the major concern in most cases.............
But I am not fully sure, let the senior expats take a shot at this one.......


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Equanimous02 said:


> Had one query.
> 
> I have 6.3 yrs exp as a Software Engineer / Consultant. On the date, when I apply for skills assessment and DIAC, if I am not working anywhere - will it weaken my chances? To be precise, by the time I apply i would have worked for 13.5 months out of last 15 months.


they will only go as far back as 24 months...
you should have worked in the desired occupation for atleast 12 months out of the pat 24 months...


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Hi All*

Expats,

Though I have confirmed this from a friend of mine.....still want to put this question in front of forum.....

The section where applicant includes family details, there is migrant dependent, non-migrant dependent and 'other family members'....

In the 'other family members' if sister brothers are included......WILL THEY ALSO UNDERGO MEDICAL....??? 
Somewhere I read immediate family members need to undergo medical....

Is it true even if your parents, sibling are neither on secondary applicant list nor on dependent (migrating/non-migrating).....

Please share your thoughts guys.........

My friend says thats should not be the case, but ppl with CO experience could tell this out of experience.....


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Expats,
> 
> Though I have confirmed this from a friend of mine.....still want to put this question in front of forum.....
> 
> ...


I have read the same thing. It also says, even if your immediate family members are not living with you, still you need to provide the medicals for them.

I would be more than glad to hear that am wrong 

Happ!!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Harpreet - Don't scare me mate :jaw:



Senior expats come to rescue....I have never heard anyone say on this forum that CO asked for my sibling's medicals..........:eyebrows::hurt:


Help Help!!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I guess you need to give medicals of everyone who is accompanying you..


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> I guess you need to give medicals of everyone who is accompanying you..


Non-migrating (not accompanying you) family members...........?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

varunsal said:


> Non-migrating (not accompanying you) family members...........?


if they are not accompanying you then you obviously do not need to do the medicals....whoever told you this ?
its absurd,...


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> if they are not accompanying you then you obviously do not need to do the medicals....whoever told you this ?
> its absurd,...


I guess for non-migrating 'dependents' you need to get it done..........
Yup it seems pretty wierd for 'other family members'

thats why confirming......


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> I guess for non-migrating 'dependents' you need to get it done..........
> Yup it seems pretty wierd for 'other family members'
> 
> thats why confirming......


Varun

Medicals r required only for.you and your migrating dependents. Primary applicant, secondary applicant and dependents will be asked to submit the medicals. But in the 176 visa online application if you are filling in d details of your family members (non migrating)it has no relevance to the migration process but its an additional info to DIAC. 

Hope ur clear.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Maddy again........
The 'friend' refereed in my first post has spoken


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Thanks Maddy again........
> The 'friend' refereed in my first post has spoken


Didnt get u der mate... After speaking to him ur still bit unclear u mean? 

My advise to u is....first fill in d application and wait for CO allocation. You have three weeks time to decide on if u wanna do upfront pcc and medicals upload.

Good luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Didnt get u der mate... After speaking to him ur still bit unclear u mean?
> 
> My advise to u is....first fill in d application and wait for CO allocation. You have three weeks time to decide on if u wanna do upfront pcc and medicals upload.
> 
> ...


Mani, 'him' is 'you' only mate......
anyways i said i referred to you only earlier 

thanks, tk cr.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

medicals only for migrating family..


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

Dear Senior Expats,

I have recently sent the skill accessment to ACS and also couriered the documents to them. I am hoping to hear back from them soon.
Meanwhile the obvious next step is to get dates for IELTS and start preparation for the same. 
How difficult is it to give IELTS? 
How much time for preparation should be good? 
Is it mandate to get 8+ if I need to apply for 175?

If there are some handy tips for IELTS preparation please share.

Thanks for all the help.

Kaushal.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaushal said:


> Dear Senior Expats,
> 
> I have recently sent the skill accessment to ACS and also couriered the documents to them. I am hoping to hear back from them soon.
> Meanwhile the obvious next step is to get dates for IELTS and start preparation for the same.
> ...


Kaushal,

Let me try and answer this one -

- Is it mandate to get 8+ if I need to apply for 175?

It depends on how many points you have, if you can meet 65 points criteria you can apply even with 6 (competent english)
7 in all gives you 10 points
8 in all and above gives you 20......

See how many points you need to complete 65, and thus you are eligible to apply for 175............

The answer to questions above this one will basically vary on 'individual' basis......
So all the best with your preparation...........Ace it........


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Kaushal,
> 
> Let me try and answer this one -
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Varun for your reply. If you have any reference material for IELTS (online) which you can share, I would really appreciate.

Thanks a ton!!
Kaushal


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Kaushal,
> 
> Let me try and answer this one -
> 
> ...


The following is how I think I shall score for DIAC.. after the assessment...
age(30, 31 years)
overseas workexp(10, if not 15, I have 9 years of relevant workex)
qualifications (15, Bachelor Degree - BE Computer Science)
total - 55

Which means I would require atleast 7 in IELTS to secure my position for 175. Please correct. However there is no mandate for 175 to get 8 in IELTS. Right? 

Thanks again ...
Kaushal


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Kaushal said:


> Thanks so much Varun for your reply. If you have any reference material for IELTS (online) which you can share, I would really appreciate.
> 
> Thanks a ton!!
> Kaushal


hi kaushal;
i have a few posts on this forum for IELTS prep..
go through them..might help you ...
search the forum and you will find a lot of material for IELTS..


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaushal said:


> Thanks so much Varun for your reply. If you have any reference material for IELTS (online) which you can share, I would really appreciate.
> 
> Thanks a ton!!
> Kaushal


Sure, refer the following threads you will find lots of material.......rest 'google' to the rescue as always, there is loads of stuff online.......I would say pick up one book say either Baron or Cambridge (New Insights) or Cambridge (which they send when you register) or Kaplan.........
Know the format, practice questiona and give some tests..........

You would be ready to have a go at it....keep the time perid for prep as much as you feel comfortable with.....whenever you get the feeling It depends now on exam 'day' more than what i can prepare 'now' 
You are READY.....

bt theres a catch, register early, they say 15 days in adv, slots open till 7 day b4 exam, then suitable date et al kills time, and then there is 13 days wait for results.....consider all this and plan......ACS is fast these days......

oh yeah threads -
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/91534-ielts-study-material.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/48346-ielts-tips-tricks-2.html (Tips and tricks only)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/92405-ielts-study-material.html (use the URLs, lots of stuff)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/83409-ielts-preparation-material.html (lots of pdf files)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/62541-ielts-material.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/31741-ielts-material.html (one link, papers)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/9291-ielts.html (trick by our own Anj)

It wasnt perfect for me.....Got overall 8, above 8 in all except one......:spit:

bt have fun.......NJOY

All the BEST........


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaushal said:


> The following is how I think I shall score for DIAC.. after the assessment...
> age(30, 31 years)
> overseas workexp(10, if not 15, I have 9 years of relevant workex)
> qualifications (15, Bachelor Degree - BE Computer Science)
> ...


NO MANDATE AT ALL 

DONT WORRY....................................

As per your points.......7 and you are good to go...........Though still you should look at SS et al as timelines are quiet different.........

So if you get 8 years work ex assessed by ACS (i guess its 15 points).......Then with SS and 6........you will be 'good to go'....
anyways get 7 and ease it up.....

Enjoy.................


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

While registering for IELTS I guess they have 2 thinks that you can opt for 
- general and
- academics
Would you know for 175/176 which one of these shall we opt for ?

I thought for 175/176 application general one should suffice. Just want to confirm.
Thanks..


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaushal said:


> While registering for IELTS I guess they have 2 thinks that you can opt for
> - general and
> - academics
> Would you know for 175/176 which one of these shall we opt for ?
> ...


General (GT)......All the best......


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

I have sent a courier to,
PO Box Q534
QVB Sydney NSW 1230
Telephone: +61 2 9299 3666
Facsimile: +61 2 9299 3997

However the courier department tells me that the telephone number is going to voice mail and they are not able to deliver to the PO Box. Is it fine if I sent the courier to 
Australian Computer Society
Level 11, 50 Carrington St,
SYDNEY, NSW, 2000. Australia.

Please advise, this is very important..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaushal said:


> I have sent a courier to,
> PO Box Q534
> QVB Sydney NSW 1230
> Telephone: +61 2 9299 3666
> ...


Kaushal,

The courier should be sent to - 

Australian Computer Society
Level 11, 50 Carrington St,
SYDNEY, NSW, 2000. Australia.

Only if you are sending by general post/speed post/registered post, the address used should be - 

PO Box Q534
QVB Sydney NSW 1230

You need to advice your courier company to deliver it to the first address.

All the best.


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Need Reference letter formats*

Hi All,

I am applying for skill assessment to ACS. 
Do I need to submit Reference letters from my employer?
If yes, please share the format of reference letters.

I think I should be qualified under ICT Business Analyst job code.

Regards,
Puneet


----------



## kpriya (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I am going to apply for ACS assessment soon. I have couple of doubts. Can you please clarify.

1) I completed MCA [Master of computer Applications] . As you know, the last semester involves academic project. I have gone through ACS guidelines. It has the following info.

Quote:
Thesis or Research Project Abstract
When the qualification includes a thesis or research project, an abstract of the thesis or research project should be included. The abstract should be endorsed by the primary supervisor where possible. The name of the University and the date of the thesis publication/project completion should appear on the front page of the abstract.
Is the above guideline applicable only for research project or Do I also need to submit this ?


2) There are six categories of applications for ACS.

Quote:
a)Recent Graduates of an Australian University in Australia
b)Recent Graduates of an Australian University in Australia with ICT skilled experience considered
c)Skills Assessment
d)Recognition Letter
e)Combined Skills & Recognition Letter
f)RPL Assessment - (Recognition of Prior Learning)
Which one is best suitable for me among (c,d and e) ? I have 9 years of experience in IT industry.

Your help will be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Priya


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for skill assessment to ACS.
> Do I need to submit Reference letters from my employer?
> ...


Hi Puneet- Yes you do need to submit reference letters. I have done mine and got a +ve assessment. The ref. letters were brief. As long as they state the required facts and a brief explanation of what you did (role/ job title), you should be fine.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in a General Skilled
Migration application.
For the purpose of your application you have as of August 2006 satisfied the requirements of the ACS as
stated in the PIM 3 policy manual for Group B.
Your skilled employment experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at
least 35hrs per week:


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Varunsal- I think we have a similar profile- I too am a BA from Bangalore and am just applying. Perhaps we could exchange information for mutual benefit. If you are interested, let me know. I will send you my personal email id.


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi Puneet- Yes you do need to submit reference letters. I have done mine and got a +ve assessment. The ref. letters were brief. As long as they state the required facts and a brief explanation of what you did (role/ job title), you should be fine.


Thanks a lot for yoru reply.

Regards,
puneet


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

*ACS Skills Assessment*

Hi all,

My previous employers are not willing to provide the duties / tasks performed by me in employer letter. They have a format in which they can provide which I am afraid might not be acceptable by ACS. 

All my ex-supervisors can provide employee reference letters with their signatures and a business / visiting card. The reference letter will not be on company letterhead. As per company norms, Company letter head docs can be issued by HR / Travel / Sales & Mktg dept and not by Project mgmt guys.

1) Will a certified true copy of such a employee reference letter be considered valid by ACS? 

2) If not, which doc in lieu of the above will be accepted as valid?

Thanks!


----------



## sanands2007 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi , 

ACS Might reject the letters if it's not from your employer/ HR , in that case you need to get your documents ( reference letter or any letter which describe your roles & duties )attested with local lawyer , you can also call ACS and discuss this matter they would definitely provide alternate ways . 

Regards 
San


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My previous employers are not willing to provide the duties / tasks performed by me in employer letter. They have a format in which they can provide which I am afraid might not be acceptable by ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi Equanimous,

Just provide following to prove your employment -

- Statutory decl/Reference on a stamp paper and notarized by authorized person describing your roles and responsibilities, name of company, address, telephone designation, period you were employed with them, Supervisor name and contact number.
- Self statutory declaration on stamp paper stating why were you not able to provide it on company letter head, state your roles and resp there as well

There are lots of formats available in this forum, search and you will get a good one. Use it. Simple.

Along with this provide any offer letters, hike letters, confirmation letters, payslips, salary account bank statements to support your cause.

Let me know if you still have any question.....Njoy!!!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi Varunsal- I think we have a similar profile- I too am a BA from Bangalore and am just applying. Perhaps we could exchange information for mutual benefit. If you are interested, let me know. I will send you my personal email id.


 sure pm me your id, and i will send you mine. I would suggest ask most of your questions here, there are lots of experienced expats around who help all of us with the answers.....and reading those helps lots of other people as well...... there are senior expats like Anj, MaddyOz, Artemisa, and lots of other who are always there to help all of us  Rest I am always there to help with as much as i know


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi Equanimous,
> 
> Just provide following to prove your employment -
> 
> ...




@ varunsal - Thanks for your response! (I know this might sound silly) Self statutory declaration on how much Rs stamp paper should suffice?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> @ varunsal - Thanks for your response! (I know this might sound silly) Self statutory declaration on how much Rs stamp paper should suffice?


Not a silly one .......sorry i missed this info.......use 50 Rs one.......
All the best


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Not a silly one .......sorry i missed this info.......use 50 Rs one.......
> All the best




Thanks Varun.


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi Equanimous,
> 
> Just provide following to prove your employment -
> 
> ...




@varunsal - As per earlier posts, I guess you have already recvd +ve skills assessment. So shooting this query to you. Please help mate!

One of the guidelines doc mentions "A Statutory Declaration is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness." 

The Statutory declaration needs to be signed by self. I Am not sure who an authorised witness would be? Can the notary who will be certifying the copies be a valid authorised witness? Whom did you select as a witness in statutory declaration?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> @varunsal - As per earlier posts, I guess you have already recvd +ve skills assessment. So shooting this query to you. Please help mate!
> 
> One of the guidelines doc mentions "A Statutory Declaration is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness."
> 
> The Statutory declaration needs to be signed by self. I Am not sure who an authorised witness would be? Can the notary who will be certifying the copies be a valid authorised witness? Whom did you select as a witness in statutory declaration?


Hi buddy,

In case of reference stat decl get it signed from your supervisor. Then get it notarized/and signed by the authorized person. This is what I did.

Similarly, in self stat decl, mine and his (notary auth) signature.

Still if you want to add a witness, get a sign from someone as well (but i didnt do it, and dont think its necessary). 

All the best.


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> In case of reference stat decl get it signed from your supervisor. Then get it notarized/and signed by the authorized person. This is what I did.
> 
> ...



Thanks Varun!  Will do the same as suggested by you!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> Thanks Varun!  Will do the same as suggested by you!


Great.

Do get your supervisor's sign at the bottom of each page of the stamp paper and adjoining sheets (if any) other than in the end where he will sign along side his name and contact number. I guess notary guy will anyways guide you for that.

For self statutory you need to sign at bottom of each each page other than your sign at the end of text.

Notary guy should guide you on this. I dont know whether its mandatory but i did it.

All the best.


----------



## tapan.shah21 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, 

I am new to the forum.

I wish to immigrate to Australia and whether I should apply for general GSM or try for state sponsored.

My Background:
4 Years of Experience in IT as a Software Test Engineer
Education: BE in Computer Science
IELTS: 8 overall (Listening: 8.5, Reading: 8.5, Writing: 7 and Speaking: 7)

My wife's Backgroud (will be dependant)
4 Years of Experience in IT as a Software Test Engineer (Automation)
Education: BE in Information Technology
IELTS: 7 overall 

Kindly help with how to proceed further.

I have started with GSM and SA Immigration Applications.

Is the primary step to get my qualifications assessed by ACS?
Would my wife require to get her qualiifications assessed if I want to get bonus points on her qualifications?

Kindly suggest.

Thanks,
Tapan


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

tapan.shah21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Tapan,

Here are my 2 cents on what I know.
You have scored atleast 7 in each section of IELTS - so you get 10 points for that.
Your relevant work exp - 4 yrs (should get 10 points) There are some points for age and graduation as well. Please chk the doc attached by me in this post to calculate your points.

If your total points are equal to or more than 65 then you are good to apply for Subclass 175 (GSM visa) else you can explore the option of SS visa (subclass 176)
If you are short of 10 points in GSM, and dont want to get tied to one state for 2 yrs (SS visa ). Giving IELTS again for getting score of 8 in each section would be another way. Depends on what you want.

Getting  a +ve skills assessment from ACS is mandatory inorder to make sure (by DIAC) if the particular skill you are applying for is in demand or not. So skills assessment has to be done. What is the process and docs that need to be submitted can be found in earlier posts. 

The query regarding dependant, I am not too sure. Other senior expats can throw some light on the same. 

@ Experienced ppl - Also please correct me if my understanding / suggestion is wrong.

Thanks,
Shardul.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

tapan.shah21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> ...


Adding on to above post (one correction, you will get 5 points for 4 years overseas experience)....

So yes -
First, check your points (guess it would be similar to the one given below), if you are able to get 65 you can apply for 175 (independednt visa), other option in State sponsorship (where you get 5 points extra, faster processing, need to stay in state for 2 years).

Since your wife has similar occupation and functional english, the both of you should -
UNDERGO ACS assessment
(you will get 5 points for her positive assessment), if you dont want to claim her points then either get 8 in all for 175 or apply SS 176.

I guess if you have bachelor's degree and fall in 30 point age group then -
Age - 30
Overseas Qualification - 15
Overseas Experience - 5
IELTS - 10
Partner skills point - 5

So you are in all probability eligible to apply for 175. If you would want to take the 176 route, once you get ACS, apply to state which has your occupation in demand, and then apply 176.

All the best. Hope this clarifies lots of your doubts.

And yes go through this thread, and I can assure almost no question of yours will remain unanswered.


----------



## tapan.shah21 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys for clearing a lot of doubts.

Varun, you nailed my points tally. 

How how do I get a State to Nominate my application?
Any idea of decent job prospects in regional areas i.e. South Australia

Another question.
Lets assume I get State Sponsorship and go to South Australia with my skills as Software Test Engineer. Upon reaching South Australia, I realise I am not able to get an IT job immediately.

In such a scenario will I be eligible to do jobs which are not related to my qualifications (read odd jobs) ?

Pardon my lack of knowledge.

Thanks a lot once again.

And yes you are right, this forum can unearth a lot of information. I have just begun 

Tapan


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

tapan.shah21 said:


> Thanks a lot guys for clearing a lot of doubts.
> 
> Varun, you nailed my points tally.
> 
> ...


Tapan,

You would need to identify states which are accepting the applications for your nominated occupation.

Regional areas like SA have little lesser job opportunities in IT as compared to other regions, but ppl have been able to find jobs in the past with lil bit of persistence. 

Yep you can do any odd jobs, or even skilled jobs in any other profile once you are there.

Njoy.....all the best.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am in trouble i guess.....

DIAC has updated timelines:
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Acc to this all 176 applications before 27 Nov have received a CO....

I am 24 Nov applicant but i havent till now 

WA sent 1100 to DIAC on 28th Nov, and mailed me.....so thats why i was patient earlier.....

but now since they say that they have given CO to applications before 27th Nov, should I worry  what should be my step now? 



tk cr, thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in trouble i guess.....
> 
> ...


wats the application status says... Have u got a line stating 'Application is being processed further'?

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> wats the application status says... Have u got a line stating 'Application is being processed further'?
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


No Maddy, it doesnt say that


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> No Maddy, it doesnt say that


Then CO may not be allocated yet for your application. Best is to hold the line for 15 mins and talk to the DIAC call center. They will confirm the exact status and perhaps the reason for the CO allocation delay as well.

Dont worry..all izz well...! Just hangon till u talk to them.

Good Luck..Cheers!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Regarding Certified copies*

Hi all,

Had a query regarding Certification of copies (for ACS). In the PASA guidelines it mentions the following:

" To be a certified document the copy needs to clearly show on every page of the copied document the following information.
1. The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
2. The original signature of the certifying person
3. The name, date & provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the certifying person legibly printed with the signature. "

W.r.t point 1 mentioned above - Many notaries have this stamp imprinted with "Verified True Copy By". I wanted to know will that work? Anyone who has got the skills assessed faced similar situation?

Regards.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Equanimous02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a query regarding Certification of copies (for ACS). In the PASA guidelines it mentions the following:
> 
> ...


Yes it will work..
but make sure that the stamp is on every page and has been signed individually..


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Yes it will work..
> but make sure that the stamp is on every page and has been signed individually..



@ lifeisgood - Thanks for replying. Got it.. that every page needs to have the sign of the certifying notary along with the stamp. What about the print outs of Salary e-slips or bank e-statements or CV? The above mentioned docs also have to be certified true?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> @ lifeisgood - Thanks for replying. Got it.. that every page needs to have the sign of the certifying notary along with the stamp. What about the print outs of Salary e-slips or bank e-statements or CV? The above mentioned docs also have to be certified true?


Bank e statement printouts and payslips need not be attested or notarized. However if u r gonna gt for all docs u may include this as well. when I sent to ACS fot assessment, I didn't get the payslips or bank statements certified.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Equanimous02 said:


> @ lifeisgood - Thanks for replying. Got it.. that every page needs to have the sign of the certifying notary along with the stamp. What about the print outs of Salary e-slips or bank e-statements or CV? The above mentioned docs also have to be certified true?


the e-slips need not be certified...
You can send them as they are but if you are gonna get the other docs certified then might as well get the e-slips certified too..
I got them certified..


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

gurram.mahesh said:


> I got my skills assessment with PIM 3 Group A what does this mean. It does not say anything about my bachelors degree


Dear Mahesh,

Check the attached file. It may help you.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi All,

1. I read the following on the "Aus Immi government" website:
When you start your online application, you will be asked a series of questions to determine whether you are eligible to apply online. If the eVisa system indicates you are not eligible to apply online, you will need to post or courier a 'paper' application to the department instead of continuing with your online application.

I will be sending the certified hard copies and soft copies for ACS skills assessment.

2. In worst case scenario if something happens as mentioned in point 1, Will DIAC accept color copies of certified docs? printouts of scanned copies will work? Or Does DIAC accept only certifying authorities original sign docs only?

Thanks.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Equanimous02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1. I read the following on the "Aus Immi government" website:
> When you start your online application, you will be asked a series of questions to determine whether you are eligible to apply online. If the eVisa system indicates you are not eligible to apply online, you will need to post or courier a 'paper' application to the department instead of continuing with your online application.
> ...


never send your original documents...
certified/notarised copies of all docs. are required by ACS,EA,DIAC and any other agency ..they never ask for original documents...
colour or black-white copies : either of them are acceptable..


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Experts - Your confirmation Needed*

I just now checked my IELTS score published online.

I am not sure if I meet the 65 points criteria for subclass 175 visa. Seeking your help on the same. (Since there is no agent involved, wanted to double check) The following are my details:

1) Age - 28 yrs
2) IELTS score - Overall - 8 (Listening - 8, Reading - 7.5, Speaking - 7.5, Writing - 8)
3) Education in India - B.E (Computers)
4) Work exp in India - 6.3 yrs (Sr. Software Engineer)

Thanks.


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> never send your original documents...
> certified/notarised copies of all docs. are required by ACS,EA,DIAC and any other agency ..they never ask for original documents...
> colour or black-white copies : either of them are acceptable..


@ lifeisgood - Thanks for replying  Will keep your suggestion in mind.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> I just now checked my IELTS score published online.
> 
> I am not sure if I meet the 65 points criteria for subclass 175 visa. Seeking your help on the same. (Since there is no agent involved, wanted to double check) The following are my details:
> 
> ...


In my opinion you meet the 65 points criteria.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> I just now checked my IELTS score published online.
> 
> I am not sure if I meet the 65 points criteria for subclass 175 visa. Seeking your help on the same. (Since there is no agent involved, wanted to double check) The following are my details:
> 
> ...


Yes. You will be eligible for 175.

Age 30 points
IELTS 10 points 
Education 15 points
work exp 10 points

Attaching the GSM booklet for your handy reference.

Good Luck.




Attached


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Regarding ACS Skills Assessment - Please Help*

I submitted my ACS skills assessment application today. After doing the payment, I downloaded the pdf form which needs to be signed and couriered to ACS.

While filling the form online, the dates were having MM/YYYY option for Relevant Qualifications and Relevant employment details.

In the final pdf form that has the summary, i noticed that the dates for employment have day defaulted to 30 or 31 though not entered by me. There was no option for DD in the date format.

For eg. i had worked in an org from 09/08/2010 To 04/11/2011. I had entered 08/2010 to 11/2011. As DD option was not available, precise date could not be entered. In the final pdf summary form it mentions 31/08/2010 To 30/11/2011. 

For educational section it reflects the same in pdf as entered online (MM/YYYY format)

Experts - Please help / advise !

P.S : I have not yet couriered my docs to ACS.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> I submitted my ACS skills assessment application today. After doing the payment, I downloaded the pdf form which needs to be signed and couriered to ACS.
> 
> While filling the form online, the dates were having MM/YYYY option for Relevant Qualifications and Relevant employment details.
> 
> ...


Its a known system bug which ACS havn't corrected it yet. You can very well courier the same with an additional piece of paper indicating the correct earlier entered date for reference.

Good Luck n All the best !!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Its a known system bug which ACS havn't corrected it yet. You can very well courier the same with an additional piece of paper indicating the correct earlier entered date for reference.
> 
> Good Luck n All the best !!
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Thank you Sir!  As suggested by you, I will attach the document stating the precise dates of employment with my sign.


----------



## rezaulhuq (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice to have idea regarding immigration to Australia. Thanks


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

*ACS mailing address*

I have read in an earlier post by varunsal where the ACS courier and post addresses are given.

On ACS website I found the following:

Your application will commence once the ACS has received the hard copies of your documents.
Please Post to-
The Australian Computer Society
Level 11, 50 Carrington St,
SYDNEY, NSW, 2000.

After I made my payment the webpage with links and checklist mentioned the following:

The ACS Mailing Address:
Post
PO Box Q534
Queen Victoria Building
Sydney NSW 1230
Australia

ACS office is closed from 23rd dec 2011 (noon) to 2nd Jan 2012. (Xmas holidays)

I am planning to send my docs by courier in few days. 
1) Please confirm, of the addresses specified above which is appropriate?
2) Which international courier service in India provides good customer service and sure-shot delivery?

Would appreciate your help and suggestions. 

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> I have read in an earlier post by varunsal where the ACS courier and post addresses are given.
> 
> On ACS website I found the following:
> 
> ...


Both the given address are one and the same. If you send it by speed post use the PO Box address or if by courier then use the other address.

Try DHL they are one of the best for prompt delivery of couriers.

Good Luck. Cheers !!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Some news to cheer about!*

4 out of world's top 10 liveable cities are from Australia. 

That's good news for expats living in Australia and people aspiring to go to Australia.

I found this article on msn. Don't know what parameters were involved while they gave the rating. 

Here's the link - 
The world's 10 most liveable cities - The world's 10 most liveable cities - 2011 survey

Cheers!


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Both the given address are one and the same. If you send it by speed post use the PO Box address or if by courier then use the other address.
> 
> Try DHL they are one of the best for prompt delivery of couriers.
> 
> ...


@MaddyOZ - Thanks for your good wishes and prompt reply  ACS office will be shut due to Xmas from 23rd Dec 2011 to 2nd Jan 2012. Also, I hear there might be holidays for DHL Australia. So, I will be sending the courier in first few days of 2012.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> 4 out of world's top 10 liveable cities are from Australia.
> 
> That's good news for expats living in Australia and people aspiring to go to Australia.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing....

Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, Adelaide, Auckland 5 out of 10 in the OCEANIA / AUSTRALASIA REGION in the whole world 

Cheers...


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks for sharing....
> 
> Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, Adelaide, Auckland 5 out of 10 in the OCEANIA / AUSTRALASIA REGION in the whole world
> 
> Cheers...


Encouraging...Indeed 

Happ!


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> 4 out of world's top 10 liveable cities are from Australia.
> 
> That's good news for expats living in Australia and people aspiring to go to Australia.
> 
> ...


Its interesting to know this


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy to share my ACS skills assessment with all...
- assessed for 261313 (Software Engineer) ; 
- graduation comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
- all my experience has been assessed positive (8+ years experience)
Now am preparing for my ielts; exactly a month from now on the 21st Jan...


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaushal said:


> Happy to share my ACS skills assessment with all...
> - assessed for 261313 (Software Engineer) ;
> - graduation comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> - all my experience has been assessed positive (8+ years experience)
> Now am preparing for my ielts; exactly a month from now on the 21st Jan...


Congrats Kaushal.....
All the best for IELTS, ace it....!!!!


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

how much time is it taking to get ACS skill assessment?
I have sent my documents to ACS on Monday (19th Dec).


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> how much time is it taking to get ACS skill assessment?
> I have sent my documents to ACS on Monday (19th Dec).


Too early to ask. If ur status gets changed to with assessor. Then from then anytime between two weeks to 6 weeks u will get d results. 

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> how much time is it taking to get ACS skill assessment?
> I have sent my documents to ACS on Monday (19th Dec).


These days it is happening too quick.
Ensure that they have received your courier/documents.
And keep tracking the link they have provided.

A coordinator was allocated to me on the 29th Nov.
and they received my courier on the 5th Dec.
on the 9th Dec an Assessor was allocated.
And today I received a +ve assessment(22nd Dec)...

All the best for your's.. I think you should look at 20/30 days. It may be a bit delayed due to Christmas, not sure though.


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Kaushal said:


> These days it is happening too quick.
> Ensure that they have received your courier/documents.
> And keep tracking the link they have provided.
> 
> ...


They Received my courier on 23rd Dec and status was "Allocated" and today (4th Jan) status changed to "With Assessor"

How much time do you thing will it take?

Regards,
Puneet


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have got ACS skill assessment status changed to "With Assessor" today (4th jan).
Is there any chance of status going back to stage 3 (which is document required) from stage 4.

Regards,
Puneet


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> They Received my courier on 23rd Dec and status was "Allocated" and today (4th Jan) status changed to "With Assessor"
> 
> How much time do you thing will it take?
> 
> ...


They are pretty quick these days..................It can take around 5-10 days as per present speed.......To be safe they give timeline of 12 weeks.......

I would say expect something within next week.......

All the best


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> I have got ACS skill assessment status changed to "With Assessor" today (4th jan).
> Is there any chance of status going back to stage 3 (which is document required) from stage 4.
> 
> Regards,
> Puneet


Don't worry on this.....if you have gone through this thread......

and sent all the documents........then there's a very little chance of them being dissatisfied.......

You are near......Chill and wait


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Don't worry on this.....if you have gone through this thread......
> 
> and sent all the documents........then there's a very little chance of them being dissatisfied.......
> 
> You are near......Chill and wait


Yeah..i have sent everything.... 

Thanks...


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Query regarding Dependents*

Hi All,

Wishing you all a Happy New Year! 

Congrats to all who have got +ve ACS skills assessment and their desired IELTS bands.

Would appreciate if someone can respond on the below:
1. Can 2 dependents (50 yrs + age) be added in GSM 175 application?
2. If yes, what all documents need to be ready or what process needs to followed?

Thanks.


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Don't worry on this.....if you have gone through this thread......
> 
> and sent all the documents........then there's a very little chance of them being dissatisfied.......
> 
> You are near......Chill and wait


could you please give me your personal email id. I need your help.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> could you please give me your personal email id. I need your help.


Check your PM, have fun


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Would appreciate if someone can respond on the below:

1. Can 2 dependents (50 yrs + age) be added in GSM 175 application?

2. If yes, what all documents need to be ready or what process needs to followed?

Thanks.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> Would appreciate if someone can respond on the below:
> 
> 1. Can 2 dependents (50 yrs + age) be added in GSM 175 application?
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. I think you will need to prove they are dependent on you (Completed form 47A and evidence of dependency for any applicant aged 18 years and over); Docs like passport; Certified copies of birth certificates or other evidence of age, showing names of both parents, for all persons in the application; Evidence of competent English language ability for all applicants over 18 years of age;
Two recent passport photographs (45mmx35mm) for all applicants;
Evidence of any change name;
Medicals;
PCC and Form 80
Marriage certificate in case of partner accompanying you (not relevant here)

Hopefully, I have not missed on any......I think other expats can add on to it if required.....

Cheers


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

*Adding dependents on 175/176 visa*



Equanimous02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wishing you all a Happy New Year!
> 
> ...



Yes you can add 2 dependents to your 175 application.
read the attached booklet and all your doubts will be answered.
There are three forms also which you need to fill up(I have attached these also)

Dependents relatives
Other relatives of you or your partner may be considered in the application if they meet all of the requirements of other dependent relatives.
See: General Skilled Migration Definitions

You must complete Form 47A for each dependant aged 18 years or over, whether they are migrating with you or not. You cannot lodge this form electronically. You must send the form and all supporting documentation by post or courier directly to the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre. 
See Form 47A Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over (238KB PDF file)

You will also need to provide:

a certified copy of your relative's birth certificate and evidence of their relationship to you
evidence that the relative resides in your household
evidence that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months
if your relative is divorced or separated, evidence of their divorce or legal separation
notification of your change in circumstances
See: Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances ( 77KB PDF file)
a completed form 47A where applicable

your family members health examination
your family members police clearance where applicable.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All,

Can anyone help me with the migration process.

I have to apply for visa but very confused with the process. Can someoneyou help me with what all things are required in the first stage.

Do we need to submit PCC and Medial in the 1st stage... how does it work...

Thanks alot.


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

varunsal said:


> They are pretty quick these days..................It can take around 5-10 days as per present speed.......To be safe they give timeline of 12 weeks.......
> 
> I would say expect something within next week.......
> 
> All the best


Hi All, I followed this Forum for sending the Docs to ACS......Thanks for all the Valuble posts in this thread  which helped me a lot ......

My Application Received date for ACS was 3rd Jan 2012 and today My status was *With assessor *


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the migration process.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Briefly the steps are -

1. Take Points test 
2. Skill Assessment by relevant authority acc to your job code
3. IELTS
4. Apply State Sponsorship (you need 60 points, this give you extra 5), this applies in case you go in for 176 visa
5. Once approved, apply Visa 176 or after IELTS apply visa 175
6. Submit Docs online
7. Wait for CO Allocation
8. CO once allocated would request you for Medicals and PCC
9. Once all submitted, wait and pray to God 

There are lots of threads here on this forum, where you can get tonnes of information. Even this thread, go through it, you will get lots of answers to your questions.

This forum's gonna be your best friend in this journey and beyond.

Give a shout here in case, there are lots of helpful people around.....

All the best


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

ausv said:


> Hi All, I followed this Forum for sending the Docs to ACS......Thanks for all the Valuble posts in this thread  which helped me a lot ......
> 
> My Application Received date for ACS was 3rd Jan 2012 and today My status was *With assessor *


Hey Great News buddy!!!!!

Yes this is an excellent forum with great information, good to know this thread helped you......

All the best, may you get positive assessment soon.....

Cheers


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

@Jas131 - Department of Immigration & Citizenship, will be your Main course text book  go through it as well.......


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks alot Varun.
I am done with the first two points.
Ielts i gave once but got 6.5 is one session  so need to apply again....
I am very confused if i should apply to 175 or 176... any tips on this...

If im am apply for online visa do i need to get the doc attested because someone told me i need to and some said just scanning the original will work.So not sure.

What all docs i need to submit for myself and my spouse.
Please provide as much details as possible as I have applied to ICT BA and its in the list of code that might get dropped in July  so i am abit worried 

Thanks!!


varunsal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Briefly the steps are -
> 
> ...


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

varunsal said:


> Hey Great News buddy!!!!!
> 
> Yes this is an excellent forum with great information, good to know this thread helped you......
> 
> ...


@Varunsal : yeah..its very informative for newbies like me :confused2: .....and thaks for the wishes.... I'm waiting  fingers crossed for the positive assessment


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the migration process.
> 
> ...


read the sticky notes..all the info is given there..

someone has started a similar thread and you can follow that thread also..

the first step is usually to get the necessary skills assessment..
PCC and medical is the last stage of the appl.

have you figured out your visa category?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

jas131 said:


> thanks alot Varun.
> I am done with the first two points.
> Ielts i gave once but got 6.5 is one session  so need to apply again....
> I am very confused if i should apply to 175 or 176... any tips on this...
> ...


175 or 176 - Its totally a personal choice

175 - Main advantage is 'whole Australia' is your playing field. Now a days, processing time is 6-8 months, can take up to 18 months.
176 - faster processing, say 3-4 months, but you need to stay in State for 2 years and you cant move elsewhere. So has its pros and cons.

Need to see which fits you better.

All the best for IELTS 

They have written 'certified copies', so you when you get it attested by notary while applying for assessment, just keep the scan which will be used later during application. Yes many people scan originals and that is also acceptable way, as many people have done it and i havent heard of objection. Anything which is a copy needs to be notarized.

Docs are Simple dont worry at this stage. Still for your info - age evidence, IELTS evidence, positive skills assessment, qualifications, work experience, partner skill assessment if applicable
Other applicants - Read the post at top of this page and one by 'lifeisgood'

I would suggest, just chill, go through this forum.

I researched and read this forum for 1.75 months before I took my first step.......so take light......have fun.....enjoy the process.......Have patience (which most of us, including me dont have )

You are gonna be fine........Cheers


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

ausv said:


> @Varunsal : yeah..its very informative for newbies like me :confused2: .....and thaks for the wishes.... I'm waiting  fingers crossed for the positive assessment


Amen!!!!!


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

I got my skills done. I am confused which visa category should i apply for.
Any help??



lifeisgood said:


> read the sticky notes..all the info is given there..
> 
> someone has started a similar thread and you can follow that thread also..
> 
> ...


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks alot varun......
ill check things now in details...



varunsal said:


> 175 or 176 - Its totally a personal choice
> 
> 175 - Main advantage is 'whole Australia' is your playing field. Now a days, processing time is 6-8 months, can take up to 18 months.
> 176 - faster processing, say 3-4 months, but you need to stay in State for 2 years and you cant move elsewhere. So has its pros and cons.
> ...


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

jas131 said:


> I got my skills done. I am confused which visa category should i apply for.
> Any help??


Read the post above, there's one thread 175/176 search for it....

and read the post by me and 'lifeisgood' on previous page regarding docs.........


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Yes you can add 2 dependents to your 175 application.
> read the attached booklet and all your doubts will be answered.
> There are three forms also which you need to fill up(I have attached these also)
> 
> ...




@ varunsal & lifeisgood - Thanks for your replies.

I might be going on a short to medium term assignment outside India. I am not sure whether my parents will be able collate these many documents and IELTS etc. I don't want to get an agent when I am mid-way. Request your response on the below:

1. Is there any visa which is granted quickly and allows parents to stay 3-6 months (extendable) during the year? 

2. I am done with my IELTS. ACS skills assessment is in Stage 4 (allocated to an assessor). Once step 2 is cleared, next step would be DIAC application. Can I submit my (subclass 175) DIAC application sitting in any remote corner of the world? I understand I have to attach all soft copies sent to ACS, IELTS report and ACS skills assessment result. Did I miss anything w.r.t docs to be attached in eVisa system? 

Thanks!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> @ varunsal & lifeisgood - Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I might be going on a short to medium term assignment outside India. I am not sure whether my parents will be able collate these many documents and IELTS etc. I don't want to get an agent when I am mid-way. Request your response on the below:
> 
> ...


We are here to help.......LG is definitely one of the older expat doing a great job helping ppl.....

1. There are such options, you can find them at Department of Immigration & Citizenship

2. ACS will come to your email, IELTS TRF at your postal address. You can login application from any part -
> Just keep all the documents sent to ACS handy (scan of certified copies)
> Keep scan of certified IELTS TRF
> You can attach original ACS letter which you will receive
> Passport size photo (should not be an issue)
> Form 1221, 80 you can fill wherever you are
> Take birth certificate scan (if not in english get it translated and keep scan of both)
> Medicals could be done from there
> PCC (is something I am skeptical about, because police comes for verification)

But if you are going short term then you should be back if you are applying 175 which almost takes 6 months for CO allocation.

I think they ask current location, so just give your correct location so that they know you are from India and applying from somewhere else.

All the best


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I might be going on a short to medium term assignment outside India. I am not sure whether my parents will be able collate these many documents and IELTS etc. I don't want to get an agent when I am mid-way. Request your response on the below:

1. Is there any visa which is granted quickly and allows parents to stay 3-6 months (extendable) during the year? 



> I was actually reading the section for Tourist Visa yesterday night and my wife said: "Why are you reading something which is of no use to you?I said that someone on expatforum might need this info and your (today's first) thread is related to that topic"..
> 
> You can go for " ETA (Visitor) (subclass 976) " or "Tourist Visa (Subclass 676)"..
> Click here :Tourist Visas



2. I am done with my IELTS. ACS skills assessment is in Stage 4 (allocated to an assessor). Once step 2 is cleared, next step would be DIAC application. Can I submit my (subclass 175) DIAC application sitting in any remote corner of the world? I understand I have to attach all soft copies sent to ACS, IELTS report and ACS skills assessment result. Did I miss anything w.r.t docs to be attached in eVisa system? 




> Yes you can apply from anywhere..


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> We are here to help.......LG is definitely one of the older expat doing a great job helping ppl.....
> 
> 1. There are such options, you can find them at Department of Immigration & Citizenship
> 
> ...



@ varunsal - Thanks mate for your best wishes and a quick response! 
I got ya - For Medicals and PCC, I shall be back in India.

1. A scanned copy of Passport size Photograph also needs to be attached in eVisa system?

2. a. Form 80 has a footer (copyright, Commonwealth of Australia, 2012) while Form 1221 has a footer (copyright, Commonwealth of Australia, 2009). I got the forms from immigration australia site. I am not sure if I am using the latest Form 1221. Is there a new updated form 1221 after 1st july, 2011? Is so, can you pls attach in this thread?

2. b. Did you fill the Form 1221 for your SS (176 visa). Just asking, as I had some doubts in few questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> I might be going on a short to medium term assignment outside India. I am not sure whether my parents will be able collate these many documents and IELTS etc. I don't want to get an agent when I am mid-way. Request your response on the below:
> 
> 1. Is there any visa which is granted quickly and allows parents to stay 3-6 months (extendable) during the year?
> 
> ...



@ Lifeisgood - I believe that help never goes waste as What goes around, comes back in some form or the other. Its amazing, seeing the replies and patience of so many expats (including you sir). Right now, I am at the receiving end of the help. I am inspired and would definitely wish to do the same even after the goal is achieved.

Keeping my circumstances in mind, I might not add my parents as dependents in the application. Subclass 676 visa option suggested by you seems good.

In the DIAC application, under Family members section - My parents details should be added under which subsection - Migrating dependents, Non-Migrating dependents or Other Family members?
(Migrating dependents would not be appropriate but confused about the other two options)

Thanks!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> @ varunsal - Thanks mate for your best wishes and a quick response!
> I got ya - For Medicals and PCC, I shall be back in India.
> 
> 1. A scanned copy of Passport size Photograph also needs to be attached in eVisa system?
> ...


Hey,

1. Yep, its one of the requirements in doc list
2. a) Form 1221, 80 will be available on your 'status' window online after you submit your application and start tracking it. Just take it from there, do not worry about footers. 
b)No, these are filled after filing your visa while uploading docs or as asked by CO.

Hope this clarifies.....

Cheers


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> @ Lifeisgood - I believe that help never goes waste as What goes around, comes back in some form or the other. Its amazing, seeing the replies and patience of so many expats (including you sir). Right now, I am at the receiving end of the help. I am inspired and would definitely wish to do the same even after the goal is achieved.
> 
> Keeping my circumstances in mind, I might not add my parents as dependents in the application. Subclass 676 visa option suggested by you seems good.
> 
> ...


This depends -

If your parents are dependent on you for living, they need to be under non-migrating dependents (since you are thinking of not to include them on application)

In this case, they will need to undergo medicals later (all dependents need to)

But if they are not dependent on you, then 'other family members'; in this case medicals is not needed.

Enjoy


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

In the DIAC application, under Family members section - My parents details should be added under which subsection - Migrating dependents, Non-Migrating dependents or Other Family members?
(Migrating dependents would not be appropriate but confused about the other two options)



> > If your parents are dependent on you AND :
> > 1. they are migrating with then choose Migrating dependents
> 
> 
> ...





> If your parents are NOT dependent on you then choose Other Family members


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> In the DIAC application, under Family members section - My parents details should be added under which subsection - Migrating dependents, Non-Migrating dependents or Other Family members?
> (Migrating dependents would not be appropriate but confused about the other two options)


Dear Member,

I've added my parents,brother and in-laws details under other family members section.

I think if you add under non-migrating dependents you should provide their PCC and Medicals.

However it purely depends on your situation.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks 'varunsal' & 'lifeisgood' for your response. It cleared the clutter that I had. It helped 

@ vickey1 - I might do the same that you have done. My parents are not dependent on me financially. Sublcass 676 visa is quickly granted and relatively less documentation is required as compared to adding dependents of subclass 175 visa. Will add them under Other family members.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> Thanks 'varunsal' & 'lifeisgood' for your response. It cleared the clutter that I had. It helped
> 
> @ vickey1 - I might do the same that you have done. My parents are not dependent on me financially. Sublcass 676 visa is quickly granted and relatively less documentation is required as compared to adding dependents of subclass 175 visa. Will add them under Other family members.


Happy to help, all the best!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks a ton to this forum....


varun ^ Happ please help out i need your mail id.. Please check your PM


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

timus17 said:


> Thanks a ton to this forum....
> 
> 
> varun ^ Happ please help out i need your mail id.. Please check your PM


Yep, this is an incredible forum 

Ok i will just PM you my mail id........Tk cr......

Or you can just give a shout here anytime....  There are many expats who are always there to help anxious souls......(though even I am one )

All the best, cheers


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all,
Request your help on this one. I got a +ve ACS Assessment (PIM 3, Group B) under 'Business Analyst' Category. I have just written my IELTS and hopefully will get the desired '8'. I hope to get an overall 65 points on the following basis:

1. Age- 15 points (My age is 40)
2. English language- 20 points (I am waiting for my results)
3. Skilled Employment- 15 points (ACS has recognized over 10 years of my 'Business Analyst' exp)
4. Qualifications- 15 points (I have an Bachelor Accounting degree + a post-graduate MBA degree. Both are non-IT qualifications)

Total comes to 65 which is what's required. However, wanted this esteemed forum to give their quick view on the above. Does everything seem ok? I am specifically concerned about my Qualification. It is not related to my SOL Skill of 'Business Analyst'. The GSM booklet states that the qualification should be 'at least a Bachelor's degree' to claim 15 points. As ACS did not give any comment on my qualification, should I get an assessment done from VETASSESS or should I leave it as it is? Since I have 10+ years of recognized experience, will a non-related qualification do to claim 15 points?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi all,
> Request your help on this one. I got a +ve ACS Assessment (PIM 3, Group B) under 'Business Analyst' Category. I have just written my IELTS and hopefully will get the desired '8'. I hope to get an overall 65 points on the following basis:
> 
> 1. Age- 15 points (My age is 40)
> ...


First of all, congrats on your positive assessment......

To me all seems ok, ACS didnt comment because it is non-ICT. I guess you should be fine, because DIAC will give you those 15 points when you apply and upload relevant docs.......

Anyways, also see other expats viewpoints.....all the best


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

HI Varun,

I have started a new thread which has step by step process

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lying-175-skilled-independent-visa-india.html

-Rams


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dear All,

I was just going through the DIAC online application to understand what details are required to be filled in. Would appreciate if someone can confirm on the below:

1. Under past employment experience section - 
The position drop down has all the occupation codes (fixed set of values). I have applied to ACS for 'Software Engineer' occupation code. My job title in the companies that I have worked has been Sr. Software Engineer or Application consultant. Am not sure what to select? If they corroborate against my employment documents then it might not match exactly with 'Software Engineer'. 

2. Under IELTS section - 
There is a text box where Test reference number is required. Is it the Test Report Form number? (a big Alphanumeric number given in IELTS report)?

3. Under Eng language ability section -
There are options like Superior, Proficient, Competent. Do these translate to IELTS bands? for eg. between Band X to Band Y would be competent and so on. I've got an overall 8. (7.5 in 2 sections and 8 in 2 sections) What would be an appropriate selection?

Thanks.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I was just going through the DIAC online application to understand what details are required to be filled in. Would appreciate if someone can confirm on the below:
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,

Let me try and answer these for you -

1. You will select the same code as you have selected for ACS assessment, designation has little role to play and anyways your designation match as well.

2. TRF number is Test report Form No. (you are right big alphanumeric one)

3. Since you will be able to claim 10 points (at least 7 in all), you fall into 'Proficient' category. Someone who have each section score of 8 and above is Superior.

Hope this clarifies 

Cheers


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Let me try and answer these for you -
> 
> ...



Thanks mate!  
Have you already applied for GSM 175 or is it your research about so many things?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi incredible 'forummates' ,

I wanted to share this good news, opened my mailbox in the morning to see those three magical words ' Visa Grant Notice'........ I have been granted visa today 

I have shared my detailed experience here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rds-visa-grant-notice-icing-top-approved.html

Thanks guys for making this journey so fruitful till day, hope for continued support and will keep on sharing and answering queries of new expats.

All the best to aspirants waiting for CO, grant, making the move......Cheers :clap2: Yep, it took me 3 months and 10 days from the time i filed ACS 

Regards,
Varun


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi incredible 'forummates' ,
> 
> I wanted to share this good news, opened my mailbox in the morning to see those three magical words ' Visa Grant Notice'........ I have been granted visa today
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------

Thats Awesome, Varun, its very quick! Hearty Congratulations!


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

This is my first post !! and here i am wishing someone who has just made it what i intend to achieve 

hearty wishes friend... Way to go !!

Always,
Ananth



Hyd2Aus said:


> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Thats Awesome, Varun, its very quick! Hearty Congratulations!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Hyd2Aus said:


> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Thats Awesome, Varun, its very quick! Hearty Congratulations!


Thanks mate  All the best!!!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

pandaaram said:


> This is my first post !! and here i am wishing someone who has just made it what i intend to achieve
> 
> hearty wishes friend... Way to go !!
> 
> ...


Welcome to Forum Ananth 

Thank you for your wishes.......Its a good start for you and may you achieve a similar end 

All the best!!!


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Dude !!

I am currently residing in HK and i would like to apply for 175 (Individual). not sure about the state sponsorship so far.

I do have my previous employment (Offer letter + relieving letter (experience certificate). The ex-ployment supervisor/manager is in abroad. 

Also, my current supervisor is in India.. Is it OK, if i can get an email from them (with their signature containing email ID & phone numbers), convert it to PDF and attach it?

Or should i need to have any of my friend get it signed by Notary and then submit the scanned copy of the same?

So far, i have the following docs:

1. 10th Std, +2, Engineering all semester mark sheets + degree certificate 
2. Previous employment offer letter + relieving letter
3. Current employment offer letter (India) + promotion letters + Offer letter (HK) - since its a tranfer to HK office from India office + Salary hike (not all).

Am i missing anything?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

pandaaram said:


> Thanks Dude !!
> 
> I am currently residing in HK and i would like to apply for 175 (Individual). not sure about the state sponsorship so far.
> 
> ...


Ananth,

Your situation is little tricky. Actually the statutory declaration and self statutory declaration (original) needs to be sent to ACS/assessing authority by post. I am assuming ACS is your assessing authority. You need to keep its scans to be later attached as documents to your online application.

Regarding Docs -
1. Qualification is alright
2 and 3. You need all these, along with self and refrence statutory declaration (notarized); salary slips, tax docs as supporting documents, current employment or service letter (as on date) with current company.

Read this thread, you will get lot more info.

All the best..... Let us know if you have any questions


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

hmm.. rings bells... Confused now 

1. Should i need to get the hard copy from India (India experience) + add HK hard copies (singed by notary here - i doubt if they do as in India ) and then mail it from HK

Or

2. Send it by post from India... anyone faced similar situation before? can someone through some light on it please??

I am currently working/residing in HK but need to apply as though from INdia...


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

pandaaram said:


> hmm.. rings bells... Confused now
> 
> (


Your PM's not activated? need to complete 5 posts on forum I guess...!!


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Guess so  got some error msgs whe trying to add up some URL as well.. Pls PM your contact nbr (if you are ok with it) and preferred time so that I can contact you.. Can promise that I won't trouble much


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

pandaaram said:


> Guess so  got some error msgs whe trying to add up some URL as well.. Pls PM your contact nbr (if you are ok with it) and preferred time so that I can contact you.. Can promise that I won't trouble much


Check settings, all the best!!!


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Will do so. Currently checking thru mobile app.. Seems it doesn't have all the options as in web. Thx for ur response though !! 

Regards,
Ananth


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi incredible 'forummates' ,
> 
> I wanted to share this good news, opened my mailbox in the morning to see those three magical words ' Visa Grant Notice'........ I have been granted visa today
> 
> ...


My hearty congratulations to you Varun. Have a great future ahead.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> My hearty congratulations to you Varun. Have a great future ahead.


Thanks buddy, all the best for your visa application


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

*ACS done*

Hi all,

Thought of sharing the positive news  got ACS result today which is postive . I got in 15 days flat 

next hurdle IELTS for a band of 7 :confused2:. Hope I will make it happen


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

ausv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought of sharing the positive news  got ACS result today which is postive . I got in 15 days flat
> 
> next hurdle IELTS for a band of 7 :confused2:. Hope I will make it happen


Hey,

Awesome Ausv!!!! 

Hope now ut puts all your queries to rest  This is great news, and super duper fast.......

All the best for IELTS, ace it mate!!!!!


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

ausv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought of sharing the positive news  got ACS result today which is postive . I got in 15 days flat
> 
> next hurdle IELTS for a band of 7 :confused2:. Hope I will make it happen


------------------------------------

Congrats Ausv, thats a fast deal in 15 days ! My hard copies reached them on Jan 12th, so I also hope to see some progress from ACS soon. I have CO assigned but it looks like she hasn't got my hard copies in her hands yet, as per one of her email to me this morning.

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

Hyd2Aus said:


> ------------------------------------
> 
> Congrats Ausv, thats a fast deal in 15 days ! My hard copies reached them on Jan 12th, so I also hope to see some progress from ACS soon. I have CO assigned but it looks like she hasn't got my hard copies in her hands yet, as per one of her email to me this morning.
> 
> ...


All the Best for ACS Sri!!! Have you completed IELTS? If so what is the score?


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

varunsal said:


> Hey,
> 
> Awesome Ausv!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Varun !!!  Between When are planning to Aus and what place?


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

ausv said:


> All the Best for ACS Sri!!! Have you completed IELTS? If so what is the score?


----------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks dude! No, I haven't completed my IELTS yet. I got it scheduled for Feb 9th in IDP, Hyderabad. What about urs?

Regards,
Sri


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

ausv said:


> Thanks Varun !!!  Between When are planning to Aus and what place?


Planning is hard 
Always, when life have other plans 

Its very tentative right now :focus: trying to figure out things. Confused about lot of them 

Trust me getting visa is just the first step :tongue1:

I will be moving to Perth....


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dear Expats,

Need your help!!!!  

Today, I got an email from ACS which mentioned the following:

_Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXXX, YYYYY and ZZZZ. The employer reference needs to be on the company letterhead and include:
· The job title
· A detailed job description
· Specific dates of employment
· Clearly state whether employment was full-time or part-time
· Demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects.

Please Note: ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references._

I had submitted notarized statutory declaration (also signed by one of my managers)
I had provided employment references which had my managers signatures and visiting cards (and not on company letter head) It included all the details as per the above bulleted points.

My questions are:
1. If I get the employment references from my ex-Managers on company letter head and visiting cards. will that work?
2. In addition to the point 1, do I have to provide any other document supporting it?
3. Do ACS guys accept employment references from HR only?

Any other suggestions are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys, Great forum you have here! I have been searching something like this for quite a while and finally got here!

Now, to the question :
My Profile looks this way - 
1. Age: 30
2. Quals: B.E (Telecommunications) from Bang, Karnataka.
3. Work Experience : 8years as Software Engg working on Database Related stuff.
4. My Wife is 27, has 5 years Exp as Software Engg, Information Science Degree.

Will this profile work for a 175/176 application? The reason i ask is because my Bachelors Degree is Telecom and i work as a Programmer. Will this affect my chances? I am planning to initiate my assessment soon. Any inputs/thoughts are appreciated.

Thanks.
Bond/Ash


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

What is the IELTS requirement for dependent(spouse)?


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

Today I got Positive result on Skill Assessment (RPL). 

Filed: 2nd Jan, 2012
With Assessor: 9th Jan, 2012
Case Finalised: 27th Jan,2012


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> What is the IELTS requirement for dependent(spouse)?


Your spouse needs 4.5 aggregate.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

bond_bhai said:


> Guys, Great forum you have here! I have been searching something like this for quite a while and finally got here!
> 
> Now, to the question :
> My Profile looks this way -
> ...


You are the best case scenario. Go ahead. All the best.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

*System Admin*

Ausv,
This is great and congratulations are in order. Trust me, IELTS is probably the easiest of the entire process. I did mine on Dec. 10 2011 and had not even attened any classes or paid practice. I managed 8 8 7 7.5 7.5
Give it your best and do not fear. I am sure you will make it.:focus:



ausv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought of sharing the positive news  got ACS result today which is postive . I got in 15 days flat
> 
> next hurdle IELTS for a band of 7 :confused2:. Hope I will make it happen


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

...sorry about the misplaced smiley.


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Could some one please let us know what should we do about Reference letters.
I am not able to get the reference letters on the company letter head.

What are the alternatives.

Regards,


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

ausv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought of sharing the positive news  got ACS result today which is postive . I got in 15 days flat
> 
> next hurdle IELTS for a band of 7 :confused2:. Hope I will make it happen


Hi Buddy...congrats for ACS.... all the best for IELTS...

Hey, how did you manage reference letters.... I am not able to get it on comapny letter heads... what should i do ...


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Varun,

need small help... I am not able to get ref letters on company letter head,,, what should I do .... I am in big trouble...


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> need small help... I am not able to get ref letters on company letter head,,, what should I do .... I am in big trouble...


Not an issue Puneet.....

Get a statutory declaration done as refrence, stating your roles & responsibilities with your refrence contact details and other details.......include a self stat declaration along with it stating same R&R....

You just need current employment letter (for current company), and separation/relieving letter for earlier ones, long with all other docs discussed in this thread....

All the best......dont worry


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Dear,
Please clarify for me; you mean one does not need a reference letter for the current employer? As in what you give is the job offer/contract?


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Dear Varunsal,
Please clarify for me; you mean one does not need a reference letter for the current employer? As in what you give is the job offer/contract?

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

patopking said:


> Dear Varunsal,
> Please clarify for me; you mean one does not need a reference letter for the current employer? As in what you give is the job offer/contract?
> 
> Regards,
> Patrick


Nope i dont mean that,  for each employer you cant provide on company letter head you need to provide statutory declaration along with other docs....


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Not an issue Puneet.....
> 
> Get a statutory declaration done as refrence, stating your roles & responsibilities with your refrence contact details and other details.......include a self stat declaration along with it stating same R&R....
> 
> ...


I have taken the reference letter on plain paper, got it signed and attached company ID card and visiting card of the respective person.

is that fine..?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> I have taken the reference letter on plain paper, got it signed and attached company ID card and visiting card of the respective person.
> 
> is that fine..?


Buddy,

It works in some cases, also there have been a case where person was asked for statutory declaration (the one on stamp paper)......

Take a call....

All the best.....


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Buddy,
> 
> It works in some cases, also there have been a case where person was asked for statutory declaration (the one on stamp paper)......
> 
> ...


What should I declare in the statutory declaration?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> What should I declare in the statutory declaration?


Roles and responsibilities along with other details as given in PASA guidelines...
Formats are available in multiple threads on this forum, just search....

All the best!!!


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

What is the procedure for 176, once we get skill assessment done?

I have my direct relative living in Australia with PR. Should I go for state nominatin or relative sponsership?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> What is the procedure for 176, once we get skill assessment done?
> 
> I have my direct relative living in Australia with PR. Should I go for state nominatin or relative sponsership?


Depends on personal choice and circumstances 

Relative sponsored, gives you 10 points but is P4
State sponsored gives you 5 points, priority is P3

See which suits you better.....All the best


----------



## sam.roshan (Jan 28, 2012)

This is what I have done:
1) Applied for ACS. They take 3 months
2) Did not do much in the first month and a half. Prepared for around 20 days and then gave IELTS. 
3) Got the IELTS result and ACS at almost the same time.
4) Applied for State Sponsorship. THis is free so you could do this while lodging your application for ACS or probably a month later.
5) Meanwhile filled in my GSM application for 176.
6) Waiting for State Sponsorship, following I ll apply.

You could take this route.


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

*Need help...*

Hi varun,

I am planning to start my Australia 175 visa processing. I have come across your thread and found it to be quite helpful. Thanks a ton !!!

I have a query, hope you wud b able to clarify it as you passed thru this stage recently.

My Profile:
B-Tech (EEE)
Work Exp 5.4 years in IT consulting as SAP Functional Consultant.
Age: 27 yrs
Married. 

I am planning to apply for ICT Business Analyst.
I have read at some places that i have to show an experience of 6 years incase if iam from non Compsciences background. Can you pls confirm ?

Also can i have your email id so that i can drop in an email with few more queries ?

Appreciate your efforts in helping.

Cheers.....



varunsal said:


> Thanks Artemisa....
> 
> Expats - please help me with this ACS question:
> 
> ...


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Depends on personal choice and circumstances
> 
> Relative sponsored, gives you 10 points but is P4
> State sponsored gives you 5 points, priority is P3
> ...



what is the difference in P4 and P3?
Does P4 take more time than P3.

Benefit with relative sponsorship is that I can move to any part of Aus. But in State nomination, I have to stay in that state for 2 years.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> what is the difference in P4 and P3?
> Does P4 take more time than P3.
> 
> Benefit with relative sponsorship is that I can move to any part of Aus. But in State nomination, I have to stay in that state for 2 years.


P - Priority
Yes P4 takes more time.....


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> P - Priority
> Yes P4 takes more time.....


Time is not the problem. I do not want to take risk of stayign in one state. In case I am not able to find job then I might havce to travel to some other state.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*ACS Slow?*

ACS guys ae going slow again?

My friend filed on 1st Jan (docs rec - 9 Jan).......bt nothing till now......:juggle:

I told her that she will get max within 20-25 days seeing the ACS speed in past 4-5 months.....bt they are going slow again or what....

Anybody has experience with CO (ACS assessor) with V B as initials.....

Thanks


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> ACS guys ae going slow again?
> 
> My friend filed on 1st Jan (docs rec - 9 Jan).......bt nothing till now......:juggle:
> 
> ...


my documents were received on 23rd Dec..... and still no clue..what is going to happen..


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> my documents were received on 23rd Dec..... and still no clue..what is going to happen..


Calling ACS might help mate. Even I did the same when it was taking too long and it did help.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> my documents were received on 23rd Dec..... and still no clue..what is going to happen..


wow!!!

At that time they were on holiday.....so my friend had out after they almost finished there holiday.....

wow but they going slow again.....!!!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Calling ACS might help mate. Even I did the same when it was taking too long and it did help.


You called their general number or what.....

is there a way to get CO's email id......

Will they not come back and say allow us 12 weeks as they have already posted that timeline........


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> my documents were received on 23rd Dec..... and still no clue..what is going to happen..


Puneet, let me know when it moves for you.......:focus:


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

varunsal said:


> You called their general number or what.....
> 
> is there a way to get CO's email id......
> 
> Will they not come back and say allow us 12 weeks as they have already posted that timeline........


Hey Varun,

How are you?

I called the below number : +61292903422

When they send the acknowledgement email, CO's email will be there I reckon.

However, when you call them you can also ask them the CO's email.

Once I asked them to connect me to the CO who is working on my skills assessment and they did transfer the call but CO did not pick up. Later the operator said CO is currently busy, call some time later.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Hey Varun,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## chandu27 (Feb 3, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> hi varun
> 
> as i mentioned earlier, look for the different skill lists, see where you fit, see what the minimum requirement for S and DIAC is because surprisingly, ACS requirement is different than that of DIAC. If you fit in both start gathering all documents for skill assessment, in the meanwhile start preparing for IELTS, see how much do you really require (take a point test from immi site and see how you qualify. if you are short of points you have to apply for state sponsorship as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Anj,
Read lot of your suggestions very much impressed about your knowledge. plz suggest me..
i had returned back from Aus last year unfortunately dint score 7 in Individual IELTS , got masters in Accounting and CPA assessment. Plz let me know the best visa option to migrate to Australia.

Thank you


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Hey Varun,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


My friend cleared ACS today 

Though the name is not fully correct in assessment letter.....and she has written back to them......Hope this should not be a concern.......

Cheers


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

Hyd2Aus said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks dude! No, I haven't completed my IELTS yet. I got it scheduled for Feb 9th in IDP, Hyderabad. What about urs?
> 
> ...


I have scheduled it on Feb 18th with British Council, Hyderabad. How is your preparation going on?


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

patopking said:


> Ausv,
> This is great and congratulations are in order. Trust me, IELTS is probably the easiest of the entire process. I did mine on Dec. 10 2011 and had not even attened any classes or paid practice. I managed 8 8 7 7.5 7.5
> Give it your best and do not fear. I am sure you will make it.:focus:


Thank for the encouragement patopking !!!  By gods grace, Hope I will get your score


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> Hi Buddy...congrats for ACS.... all the best for IELTS...
> 
> Hey, how did you manage reference letters.... I am not able to get it on comapny letter heads... what should i do ...


Punnet, sorry for the delayed reply. I got the statutiory declaration from my manager for the current employer and for rest (previous companies), I got them on the letter heads. I hope varuns explination has cleared your doubts


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

ausv said:


> I have scheduled it on Feb 18th with British Council, Hyderabad. How is your preparation going on?


---------------------------

Unfortunately, Not much preparation  except going through the manual sent out by IDP folks. Hopefully, that should be enough to get 7 in each section. I'm more worried about writing essay section .

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

ausv said:


> I have scheduled it on Feb 18th with British Council, Hyderabad. How is your preparation going on?


All the best buddy, ace it


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

Hyd2Aus said:


> ---------------------------
> 
> Unfortunately, Not much preparation  except going through the manual sent out by IDP folks. Hopefully, that should be enough to get 7 in each section. I'm more worried about writing essay section .
> 
> ...


Seems like we both are on the same boat in terms of preparation  I'm also much worried about the writting section


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

varunsal said:


> All the best buddy, ace it


Thanks Varun..Hope you have cleared all your confusions


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

ausv said:


> Thanks Varun..Hope you have cleared all your confusions


Confusions regarding what, if wrt my friend's ACS yep they corrected name and sent it back.....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I am newbie on this forum 

All the best for IELTS, hope u all get :first: as in 8points..

I have taken my IELTs in Nov last yr, Its not very difficult its very simple but only the written part of the test and in that letter writting is lill difficult.... bcuz we have lost touch with writting lengthy paras :becky: so do a lot of writing (on paper :heh it will help... 

:focus:

Lot of information on this thread Varun... it is very helpful :clap2:

Hope I will get much required help from you all... as senior expat i am sure you all know what a :juggle: this entire process is :boxing:

Here is my process background :

I have started my ACS process in Sept 2011, but was found unsuitable due to non submission of roles and responsibilities ref letter from current co... as my education and work exp are not relevant (Group B-PASA non ICT degree with 8 yrs of work exp), however I finally got the ref letter from my current co :thumb: and sent the docs for review again.... but ACS has comeback stating I shud take RPL assessment rather ACS... for which I was asked to send signed docs and differential fee... docs wud rch case officer on 10th feb... from their again its the same waiting time... 6-8 wks...

Did any of Sr.Expat members had to go thru this RPL method ?


----------



## sirswa (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all

Thank you all for the valuable inputs and advices. I am in the process of preparing for the ACS application. I would like to know is that In aCS result, do they just write positive result only or do they also include number of working experience years that they approve for you? 

Thanks again,

Best regards,
Swe


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am newbie on this forum
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

Thanks, its always good to know that our confusions helped someone 

Hold on to the process, i guess this has been a little elongated for you, but hold on 

There are lots of threads giving information on RPL, please search through forum and go through them :ranger:, you will get all your answers. Post your questions in those threads and hopefully sonebody who went through it will reply.

All the best, cheers  and do share when you get positive assessment back


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

sirswa said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thank you all for the valuable inputs and advices. I am in the process of preparing for the ACS application. I would like to know is that In aCS result, do they just write positive result only or do they also include number of working experience years that they approve for you?
> 
> ...


Hi Swe,

They will include how many years of experience (in all the organizations) you have, and they have approved it wrt your ANZCO code.

All the best, cheers


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Hi Swe,
> 
> They will include how many years of experience (in all the organizations) you have, and they have approved it wrt your ANZCO code.
> 
> All the best, cheers


To add ---- based upon number of years of experience, you will get points.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

varunsal said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Thanks, its always good to know that our confusions helped someone
> 
> ...


thanks Varun !! will share the results.. after all its jus d first step after which will have a long way to go...:yo:


----------



## sirswa (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi

I have prepared most of the documents now and I will be starting to apply ACS soon. One more questions for seniors, which one I should choose for ACS. Assessment only or assessment with recognition letter?
I will be claiming point for my bachelor degree.

I am not sure which one to get.

Or shall I get assessment first then apply for recognition letter later?
Please kindly suggest.


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I a a newbie to this forum. I have just started to gather the documents for my ACS assessment. I have few questions related to the same. Could someone help me on these questions.

1) I am actually an Electrical Engineer but working in an IT Industry for the past 8 Years. When applying for my ACS which one should I select is it just the Skills or Skills & Recognition Letter. Is Recognition letter same as the RPL process.

2) I have previously worked for two companies. Do we need to provide one Reference Letter for each company or do we need to provide for each project that we have worked on? Also could you please share with me any standard Reference Letters. 

3) Looks like the Visa rules are changing from July. Based on the seniors opinion in this forum will I be able to lodge the application well before July assuming that I submit my ACS stuff by this month end? Usually how much time does the ACS take to complete my assessment.

Thanks in advance!! 

-Prash


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

vvprashanth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I a a newbie to this forum. I have just started to gather the documents for my ACS assessment. I have few questions related to the same. Could someone help me on these questions.
> 
> ...



Prash,

- Yep you need to undergo RPL, if you have any doubts there are threads addressing RPL queries on this forum
- Reference letters from each company. You can find statutory decl/ref formats on this forum, lots available 
- ACS is taking anywhere from 20-50 days after recieving docs these days.

All the best, have fun.

Cheers


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

varunsal said:


> Prash,
> 
> - Yep you need to undergo RPL, if you have any doubts there are threads addressing RPL queries on this forum
> - Reference letters from each company. You can find statutory decl/ref formats on this forum, lots available
> ...



Thanks varunsal... I will check the RPL formats but if you do have one could you please share with me... Thanks in advance...


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

varunsal, One more thing.. how do we get the Original True Copy stamp on the documents?? Can we go to any Notary and get this done or is there any specific place or person who signs these certified documents... place or person in the sense like Notary or Police Officer.. where did you get your documents certified??

-Prash


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

vvprashanth said:


> varunsal, One more thing.. how do we get the Original True Copy stamp on the documents?? Can we go to any Notary and get this done or is there any specific place or person who signs these certified documents... place or person in the sense like Notary or Police Officer.. where did you get your documents certified??
> 
> -Prash


Go to local court, there would be many lawyers who would sign and stamp for you (public notary); make sure they stamp 'certified true copy' on it along with their registration number stamp and sign on it (as per PASA guidelines)....

Cheers


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

varunsal said:


> Go to local court, there would be many lawyers who would sign and stamp for you (public notary); make sure they stamp 'certified true copy' on it along with their registration number stamp and sign on it (as per PASA guidelines)....
> 
> Cheers



Great.. Thanks for the info.. I will get them done asap...


-Prash


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Senior Expat's.. One quick question. 

I am actually gathering all the docs for ACS skills. For a reference from the current employer, I have someone in the US who can give me the letter. My question is will I be able to show email as a reference letter? He can email the letter to my official email id from his official email id. Can I take a print-out of that email and show it as a Reference Letter for current employer. I cannot get a letter from here due to various reasons... Please suggest.... 

-Prash


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Senior Expat's.. One quick question.
> 
> I am actually gathering all the docs for ACS skills. For a reference from the current employer, I have someone in the US who can give me the letter. My question is will I be able to show email as a reference letter? He can email the letter to my official email id from his official email id. Can I take a print-out of that email and show it as a Reference Letter for current employer. I cannot get a letter from here due to various reasons... Please suggest....
> 
> -Prash


Prash,

Ask your US guy to send the reference in PDF with company seal... It would have to clearly state what is your role and responsibilities and then get all the payslips till date I mean last six months also will do... after all this do a self declaration, I think this will help :ranger:

Dont forget to do a self declaration, else without reference letter from employer ACS will put your assessment on hold for 30 days for you to send the employer ref ltr...waste of time if you still cant get it from your employer... so self declaration will help. 

I am not sure about how to go about self declaration, maybe one of the sr.Expats can help with it.

All the Best !!
Rekha


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Format's same only you are now declaring your roles and responsibilities along with other details, on stamp paper (say 50 Rs), and get it notarized.

All the best


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

varunsal said:


> Format's same only you are now declaring your roles and responsibilities along with other details, on stamp paper (say 50 Rs), and get it notarized.
> 
> All the best



Thanks very much for the information.


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Need your help!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi All, 

Unfortunately, I did not get any response on the above issue from any expats on this forum. However, for the benefit of future applicants and aspiring expats, I wish to share the following:

1.	I had submitted the employment ref letters from ex-supervisors of all my 3 ex-companies with their sign and business cards. Since they were not on letter head of the company, I also submitted a self-declaration to be on safer side. The assessor / case officer had mentioned “ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references” They had given me 30 days time frame to get back to ACS.

2.	The case officer responded to every query in email. As per the assessor, ACS only accepts either of the 2 as valid employment references:

a.	Work Reference – Written by your Manager with their signature on company letter head providing in detail your duties carried out while employed. In the case that your manager no longer works for the company we will accept a work reference on their new companies letter head so long as they advise the company to which they are giving the reference and their role while with the company.
b.	Statutory Declaration – Written by a senior colleague who can attest to in detail your duties while employed at that company, the senior colleague doesn’t need to still be with the company but as with the work reference they need to advise the company they are giving the reference on behalf of and their role.

3.	Since I could not provide employment reference on company letter head, I submitted statutory declarations made by all my 3 ex-supervisors of previous organizations. In the statutory declarations they mentioned the following details:
a.	The job title
b.	A detailed job description
c.	Specific dates of employment
d.	Clearly state whether employment was full-time or part-time
e.	Demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects.

4.	Finally today, I got my ACS assessment result which mentioned that my skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration. 

5.	The ACS officer also extended the time frame by a week. So I furnished the documents in 37 days instead of 30 days given by them. Also, they respond to all the emails to ensure that they get the right documentation. God Bless the officer and my ex-Supervisors 

I hope the above information would help people out there  

I have already given IELTS and ACS assessment is done. So, now I have to do the step 3 – Apply to DIAC. 

All the senior expats and experienced ppl out there – will need your help in case of any doubts regarding lodging of the application.

Thanks!


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Regarding RPL*



Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am newbie on this forum
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,

I am also applying for PR under 175 category. I am B.E (Electrical from premier institute in India) I have total of 15 years of IT exp, Java development. I think I will also have to take RPL route due to stream of engineering. May I request you to help me with the process sightly here, if you have time kindly reply me back. 

1) How much is the fee that I will have to pay to ACS for ACS and RPL assessment?
2) In your RPL - Project Report, can you please share any sample report if you have that, if not may I request you to share the bullet heads of the RPL report, since you have already submitted that.
3) Are you doing your PR process yourself or through some agent?
4) How much points have you gained, reason I am asking this is because as of know I have just 65 pass marks, so I m thinking if ACS or DIAC evaluation comes out to be different, then it will be a problem in case of less points. Just wondering how ACS will evaluate your case as you too are going through RPL process.

Kindly reply back, if time permits.

Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Equanimous
Congratulations for the assessment, that is the biggest hurdle, the rest will be fairly fast, IELTS is easy provided you know the modules and be confident in speaking module. All the best for the future and we do wait fr your next hurdle crossed thread . Try and start a new thread if you do not get replies from any of your post, there is a time difference and people are busy at times and then there are times when your post is missed by them or us for some reason.


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Equanimous
> Congratulations for the assessment, that is the biggest hurdle, the rest will be fairly fast, IELTS is easy provided you know the modules and be confident in speaking module. All the best for the future and we do wait fr your next hurdle crossed thread . Try and start a new thread if you do not get replies from any of your post, there is a time difference and people are busy at times and then there are times when your post is missed by them or us for some reason.


Thanks Anj.

I am grateful to this forum, because of which I overcame the hurdle of IELTS and ACS assessment.

I understand people get busy and might miss few threads. Appreciate that amidst those hectic schedules, there are so many out here who help and respond. Thanks. 

I will be lodging the online DIAC application soon. Will post queries / doubts if I come across any.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,
Can somebody please confirm to me that I can scan original documents in colour and upload them for my online 175 application. The immigration website seems to suggest that only certified documents are accepted.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi,
> Can somebody please confirm to me that I can scan original documents in colour and upload them for my online 175 application. The immigration website seems to suggest that only certified documents are accepted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yep, as per the site certified copy scan (ones used for assessment) could be uploaded and majority of ppl go by this.

But many people upload original's scan and that's acceptable as well.

All the best


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Unfortunately, I did not get any response on the above issue from any expats on this forum. However, for the benefit of future applicants and aspiring expats, I wish to share the following:
> 
> ...



Congratulations mate!!!!


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

ausv said:


> Thank for the encouragement patopking !!!  By gods grace, Hope I will get your score


Hey Dude..sorry to say that I missed Band 7 by a whisker in writing.To my bad it was 6.5, the rest are above 7 Bands.

Any Suggestion on whether to go for Reevaluation which will take 6 to 8 working weeks or Retaking the test or go for both


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

ausv said:


> Seems like we both are on the same boat in terms of preparation  I'm also much worried about the writting section


hey Sri, what about your score 

To my bad, my nightmare came true  I got 6.5 in Writing and the rest are above 7 bands. In a confused state whether to go for reevaluation or retake the test


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

ausv said:


> hey Sri, what about your score
> 
> To my bad, my nightmare came true  I got 6.5 in Writing and the rest are above 7 bands. In a confused state whether to go for reevaluation or retake the test


---------------

hmm, sorry abt ur score in writing. Even I get less than what I need, 6 in writing (missed to answer 1 question in letter section so not sure if that caused less score or anything else) and 6.5 in speaking. Going it for again in March 10th. 

Looks like some people on this forum got their score increased by 0.5 when they went for reevaluation but the problem is time 6-8 weeks is too long.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Everybody gets .5 less atleast in one sec then what they desire for.......

I hope its not a business model  as it seems 

All the best to all to get what they aspire :focus:


----------



## ikriskt (Feb 26, 2012)

Congratulations !!

I have similar case w.r.t to reference and will be able to submit Statutory declaration from ex-manager or senior colleagues.

_ a.	The job title
b.	A detailed job description
c.	Specific dates of employment
d.	Clearly state whether employment was full-time or part-time
e.	Demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects.
_
I have some questions on this?

1. apart from the above, do we also need to submit a self-declaration as to why i am not able to submit reference letter from employers?

2. Will these Statutory declaration be on stamp paper (this might be a silly question, i am very new to this)

3. Do they need to provide details about their roles in subjected company and their association with me? Do they need to provide any proof to convince CO that they were really working with me in ex-company?

I know, a lot of questions but response would be highly appreciated.

Congratulations again!!



Equanimous02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Unfortunately, I did not get any response on the above issue from any expats on this forum. However, for the benefit of future applicants and aspiring expats, I wish to share the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

ikriskt said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> I have similar case w.r.t to reference and will be able to submit Statutory declaration from ex-manager or senior colleagues.
> 
> ...



Thanks for ur good wishes!  

Mate, more the questions better it is. This will ensure u don’t have to spend more time in re-work and more money in sending couriers to Australia  

As mentioned in my earlier thread, I had submitted references from my ex-Mgr on plain paper with their sign and business card. Also, I had submitted the self statutory declaration where I had mentioned following 2 reasons why I am submitting self-declaration. 
a.	The companies that I have worked with are willing to provide the information in a pre-defined format which would not include the tasks and duties performed by me.
b.	As per company norms, only few departments can provide company letter head documents. So, my ex-Project Managers have furnished the employment details in employee reference letter with their signature and recent business card.

The employment references provided my mgr were not detailed enough to be assessed because the job responsibilities were briefly mentioned, hardware / software, programming, project worked on and my contribution in the project was missing.

The reasons in self – stat declaration were not acceptable by ACS OR the employment references were not detailed and not on company letter head. So, I had to furnish statutory declaration written by my mgrs as very little could be expected from the HR of my ex-companies.

The statutory declaration can be written by any of your senior colleague not necessary ur ex-manager only. The format of stat declaration written by ur mgr or sr. colleague is attached herewith. I hope it answers most of ur questions.  

The statutory declaration can be on stamp paper (50 Rs or 100 Rs) and notarized by a public notary of any court of India. Stamp paper declaration would involve a typist (typo errors etc) If you don’t want to follow that path, you can take a print out on a long paper, get a franking (Rs 100) done in bank and then get it notarized by a public notary. 

In case all ur sr colleagues or mgrs have left the company u worked in. The senior colleague doesn’t need to still be with the company but as with the work reference they need to advise the company they are giving the reference on behalf of and their role. They can support the stat declaration with their experience letter or service certificate. 

If you want the format of self-stat declaration please go through the previous threads of this post. 

You need to courier the certified true copies of Statutory declarations and not the originals. 

All the best!


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

Hyd2Aus said:


> ---------------
> 
> hmm, sorry abt ur score in writing. Even I get less than what I need, 6 in writing (missed to answer 1 question in letter section so not sure if that caused less score or anything else) and 6.5 in speaking. Going it for again in March 10th.
> 
> Looks like some people on this forum got their score increased by 0.5 when they went for reevaluation but the problem is time 6-8 weeks is too long.


All the best for your exam 

Iam planning to take test again on 31st March and in the mean while I will try my luck with revaluation too. I don't want to leave any stone unturned.


----------



## vinayak (Mar 5, 2012)

*subclass 175 total expense*

What's the total expense for the subclass 175 visa process ??



anj1976 said:


> hi varun
> 
> as i mentioned earlier, look for the different skill lists, see where you fit, see what the minimum requirement for S and DIAC is because surprisingly, ACS requirement is different than that of DIAC. If you fit in both start gathering all documents for skill assessment, in the meanwhile start preparing for IELTS, see how much do you really require (take a point test from immi site and see how you qualify. if you are short of points you have to apply for state sponsorship as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

vinayak said:


> What's the total expense for the subclass 175 visa process ??


DIAC fee $3000
IELTS INR 8000
ACS - $400

Total comes to around INR 2,00,000 if you include postal fee as well.


----------



## savyasree (Feb 11, 2012)

Freinds,

Help me out with few questions for sub class 175 visa, very soon will go for ACS and IELTS exams

1. First of all, got employer reference on company letter from my present employer. do i need to submit self declarations also?
2. Shall i wait for ACS result and take IELTS?
3. What if i fall short of IELTS score? retake?
4. my previous company which i worked 2 yrs ago, not giving emp references but have experience certificate which states my designation, period of emp. is that sufficient?
5. What is present time period for entire process, from the day we apply to DIAC? 18 Months? got news that some are getting in 6-8 months? is that true? 

Thanks all for your support


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Friends,

My skill assessment status is Case finalised. What does it mean? and what should be the next step.

Regards,
Puneet


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My skill assessment status is Case finalised. What does it mean? and what should be the next step.
> 
> ...


You will receive the result lettter via e-mail. Good luck....


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I have got my skill assessment result letter and it is positive with 6.5 years of exp with 261313 (Software Engineer).

last week I have got my IELTS score also and that is 8, 9, 7, 8 = 8 overall.

So planing to file DIAC application next week. 

Regards,
Puneet


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got my skill assessment result letter and it is positive with 6.5 years of exp with 261313 (Software Engineer).
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Such a nice score in IELTS, impressive, how did you prepare, how much time you spent preparing?


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

indian01 said:


> Congratulations. Such a nice score in IELTS, impressive, how did you prepare, how much time you spent preparing?


thanks a lot.

i prepared for 1 month and if you spend 2-3 hrs a day. it should be enough.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> thanks a lot.
> 
> i prepared for 1 month and if you spend 2-3 hrs a day. it should be enough.


Thanks for your response. Which book/ course you took/ recommend?


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got my skill assessment result letter and it is positive with 6.5 years of exp with 261313 (Software Engineer).
> 
> ...


Dude, Congrats for ACS and IELTS score  all the best for DIAC


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi friends,...

When does DIAC ask for PCC and Medical...? 
Is it at the time of application filing or after some time?
and How much do they give to arrange these things?

Regards,
Puneet


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Can somebody explain the process of PCC and medical.

Regards,
Puneet


----------



## ratnakarg (Feb 25, 2012)

*Please give 2 cents..*

Hi experts, first of all Thanks a lot for your help in this forum.

Planning for PR 175 and have filed ACS application online today from Hyderabad but no time left to send the physical copies by courier, hence planning for Monday.

Now my 2 queries:

1. I read through the forum about what docs should we attach to DIAC. Answers posted are:

(i) All original docs scans
(ii) original doc scan for color and certified copy scan for b/w
(iii) All certified copy doc scans

Which one is correct OR are all correct?

2. My 1 year old daughter went through open-heart surgery and hence her chest scan shows stitches/staples that are used to close the incision. Would it be a problem in clearing our VISA application? Has anybody faced this issue?

Please reply. Thanks again.

regards,
ratnakar


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

ratnakarg said:


> Hi experts, first of all Thanks a lot for your help in this forum.
> 
> Planning for PR 175 and have filed ACS application online today from Hyderabad but no time left to send the physical copies by courier, hence planning for Monday.
> 
> ...



Hi ratnakar,

I think you should submit the coloured scan copies of your documents. I don't think you need any certified copies for filing with the DIAC. btw Did you take RPL route to apply for the ACS? If so, did you choose option 6 RPL from the online application?? 

-Prash


----------



## ratnakarg (Feb 25, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Hi ratnakar,
> 
> I think you should submit the coloured scan copies of your documents. I don't think you need any certified copies for filing with the DIAC. btw Did you take RPL route to apply for the ACS? If so, did you choose option 6 RPL from the online application??
> 
> -Prash


Thanks Prash. But I don't have all docs in color so would go for 2nd option.
I didn't take RPL option but applied for Software Engineer as I've 8.5yrs exp in same.
Need to take IELTS yet. Now thinking should go for 175 or 176.

Can somebody reply on medical test query?


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

ratnakarg said:


> Thanks Prash. But I don't have all docs in color so would go for 2nd option.
> I didn't take RPL option but applied for Software Engineer as I've 8.5yrs exp in same.
> Need to take IELTS yet. Now thinking should go for 175 or 176.
> 
> Can somebody reply on medical test query?



Can I call you once?? Will you be able to share your contact number?


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Senior Expats..

Quick question..

I am applying for ACS skills assessment. What option should I select when I am filling the Online application? I am actually submitting my RPL also as my B.Tech was not an ICT major? Shoudl select Optinn 6 RPL(450AUD) or Optin 5 (combined skills and recognition letter - AUD 550)? Please let me know quickly na... 

Thanks for your support...


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good day for you,

Thanks a lot for granting me a part of your precious time.

I am a 35 years Electrical Engineer ,recently got my 475 Visa Sponsored by SA government, planned to move to Adelaide on the coming October, I just want to know that what are the ways by which we can demonstrate that we are living in South Australia or under the sponsorship of the designated Area? As you know that holder of 475 Visa should prove that he lived for 2 years and worked full time for one year prior to applying for PR visa. I am asking this question because I have an intention to live with an OZi family and share their house there and that means no tenancy contract or E, W or G bills will be in my name!!!!

Thanking you in advance for your answer and looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Best Regards,

Alderi


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, I have some doubt about points system for 175. I have 6 years of experience as software engineer (got ACS +ve assessment for 261313, got 8 IELTS (min 7 writing)). I have masters degree. Only this that is not clear is that how many points will I get for my age. I turned 32 last august (August 2011). I am not sure if I get 30 or 25 points. As if I get 30 then I have 65 points. 
I have applied for Victoria SS last week only. I am weighing my chances if I get rejection for any reason.
If say I apply for 175 in May, will my age be considered as 32 or 33? It will cost me 5 points, that if I am eligible for 30 points after turning 32.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Hi, I have some doubt about points system for 175. I have 6 years of experience as software engineer (got ACS +ve assessment for 261313, got 8 IELTS (min 7 writing)). I have masters degree. Only this that is not clear is that how many points will I get for my age. I turned 32 last august (August 2011). I am not sure if I get 30 or 25 points. As if I get 30 then I have 65 points.
> I have applied for Victoria SS last week only. I am weighing my chances if I get rejection for any reason.
> If say I apply for 175 in May, will my age be considered as 32 or 33? It will cost me 5 points, that if I am eligible for 30 points after turning 32.


Tricky!!!!!! 

25-32 gets 30; so I guess you will get 25 once you pass 32 yrs of age; but you surely need to confirm this may be with DIAC; cos nothing specific on 32-33.

All the best, cheers


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Need a little help. I have to apply for 175.
I want to claim points for my wives skills.
The thing is her is software tester and the skill is in SOL 2. So if i get her skills assessed as a software tester will I be able to claim her points or is it necessary that the skill should be in SOL1.


Seniors please help!

Thanks,
Rinkesh


----------



## ratnakarg (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi gurus,

I have a few questions on Medicals and PCC. Currently my ACS application is in 'With assessor' (stage4) which was received by ACS on 23-Mar. Targeting IELTS on 21-Apr from Hyd. Now I'm planning to move to Singapore with family by May-2012. Would like to work there for 1/1.5 year and then relocate to Australia whenever I get visa.

My queries..
1. Will there be any concerns if I apply visa from Singapore?
2. what about PCC? Do I need to submit from both India and Singapore? Or how it would be?
3. What about Medicals? Can I submit from Singapore?

Please reply..

Regards,
Ratnakar


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

ratnakarg said:


> Hi gurus,
> 
> I have a few questions on Medicals and PCC. Currently my ACS application is in 'With assessor' (stage4) which was received by ACS on 23-Mar. Targeting IELTS on 21-Apr from Hyd. Now I'm planning to move to Singapore with family by May-2012. Would like to work there for 1/1.5 year and then relocate to Australia whenever I get visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Ratnakar,

The PCC condition is that if you have been to any country for more than 12 months in last years (It needs not to be a single 12 month long stay), you need to get PCC from that country. So if you move to Singapore and it has been more than 12 months before your application is finalized or at least when you are asked to get PCC you will have to provide it from both Singapore and India. From my experience with Singapore police and administration, I can assure you that it will be much easier to get it from there that it is from Indian police.

Also there must be hospitals or clinics in Singapore enlisted by DIAC from where you can get medical checkups done. But it will be definitely quite more expensive than that in India.

Wish you good luck.


----------



## ratnakarg (Feb 25, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Hi Ratnakar,
> 
> The PCC condition is that if you have been to any country for more than 12 months in last years (It needs not to be a single 12 month long stay), you need to get PCC from that country. So if you move to Singapore and it has been more than 12 months before your application is finalized or at least when you are asked to get PCC you will have to provide it from both Singapore and India. From my experience with Singapore police and administration, I can assure you that it will be much easier to get it from there that it is from Indian police.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot wanderer! Will there be any issue with applying from Singapore or quite normal? Also Plz throw some light on Medicals..


----------



## ratnakarg (Feb 25, 2012)

*Is PR visa 175 going to be changed as Subclass 189 from 01-JUL-2012?*

Friends,

Just happen to see this following details from Skillselect link in immi.gov.au

Is this current subclass 175 visa going to change to subclass 189??

regards,
ratnakar


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

ratnakarg said:


> Friends,
> 
> Just happen to see this following details from Skillselect link in immi.gov.au
> 
> ...




Yes. Correct. But that is when SkillSelect comes into picture i.e from 1st July 2012. If you happen to apply before 1st July 2012, then you should go with 175.

-Prash


----------



## ratnakarg (Feb 25, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Yes. Correct. But that is when SkillSelect comes into picture i.e from 1st July 2012. If you happen to apply before 1st July 2012, then you should go with 175.
> 
> -Prash


Yes. Other than the introduction of EOI, I don't see any changes to visa regulations. Do you?

ratnakar


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks to all of you.. 

After almost 7 months of waiting... three applications and after a lot of follow up, documents mailing... I finally got Positive Skill Assessment with 8 years recognition :clap2::clap2::clap2:

SPECIAL THANKS TO ALAN.H !!!! greatly appreciate your help.. without which I might have had to struggle more... 

Now my question to all expats, what all docs do I need to get ready for DIAC..

I will take my IELTS second time on 12th Apr.. any suggestion with regs to writting module will be helpful as lost score in it last time..

Cheers !!!!!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks to all of you..
> 
> After almost 7 months of waiting... three applications and after a lot of follow up, documents mailing... I finally got Positive Skill Assessment with 8 years recognition :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats Rekha.......

You need all ACS docs; plus marriage certificates, birth certificate, form 80, 1221 needs to be filled, medical and pcc (after co allocation)...........

There is a checklist on diac site.........all the best

Cheers


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

varunsal said:


> Congrats Rekha.......
> 
> You need all ACS docs; plus marriage certificates, birth certificate, form 80, 1221 needs to be filled, medical and pcc (after co allocation)...........
> 
> ...


Thanks Varun !!

one quick qn... my mom in law lives with us can i add her onto my application as a dependent (60+ yrs) her second son also got his australian PR... will be moving there in one two months .. should he apply for it ? which is the best option ?

appreciate your time 

thanks,
Rekha


----------



## vijaysez (Apr 10, 2012)

*Positive ACS / IELTS*



Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Varun !!
> 
> one quick qn... my mom in law lives with us can i add her onto my application as a dependent (60+ yrs) her second son also got his australian PR... will be moving there in one two months .. should he apply for it ? which is the best option ?
> 
> ...




Hi Rekha/ Senior Members, 

I have completed the ACS Skills assessment and also have got required IELTS score. Next step is to apply for 175 Visa. Do I need to approach an agent to prepare my application or can I do it on my own. I hear that from this point on it is a straightforward process. 

I am interested in submitting my application by May 1st/2nd week. 

Would appreciate advice. 

Regards
Vijay


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vijaysez said:


> Hi Rekha/ Senior Members,
> 
> I have completed the ACS Skills assessment and also have got required IELTS score. Next step is to apply for 175 Visa. Do I need to approach an agent to prepare my application or can I do it on my own. I hear that from this point on it is a straightforward process.
> 
> ...


Welcome to this forum Vijay !!

Congrats on your successful completion of two main hurdles in GSM, ACS and IELT's :clap2:

my advise would be to do DIAC also by yourself, if you have sucessfully completed ACS then there shouldnt be any difficulty in filing your DIAC too..

I am yet to complete my IELT's, however I will try my best and there are always sr.expats like Dreamus, Lifesgood, Coolsnake and Anji who will guide you incase of any queries or confusion.. 

Please post your qn here, Sr.expats will help you with it... why waste money on agents.. u might as well save it for party once we all reach our destination australia

Rekha


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

why do you need an agent now ?
You have already managed to get the 2 most imp docs required for the application. e:g;, Skills assessment and IELTS...
You have to now simply get the supporting docs and fill out the form...
FYI : Please avoid this agent at any cost : Y-Axis Overseas, Hyderabad..they are thugs and cheats...



vijaysez said:


> Hi Rekha/ Senior Members,
> 
> I have completed the ACS Skills assessment and also have got required IELTS score. Next step is to apply for 175 Visa. Do I need to approach an agent to prepare my application or can I do it on my own. I hear that from this point on it is a straightforward process.
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

yes..DIAC is gonna merge the on-shore and off-shore applications so 175 will get redundant and there will be subclass 189 instead...



ratnakarg said:


> Friends,
> 
> Just happen to see this following details from Skillselect link in immi.gov.au
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

This is what the DIAC says abt the SOL list :



> If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2011 and you are not nominated by a State or Territory Government, you must nominate an occupation from Schedule 1 of the Skilled Occupation List.
> If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2011 and you are nominated by a State or Territory Government you must nominate an occupation from either Schedule 1 or Schedule 2 of the Skilled Occupation List.





rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a little help. I have to apply for 175.
> I want to claim points for my wives skills.
> ...


----------



## vijaysez (Apr 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Welcome to this forum Vijay !!
> 
> Congrats on your successful completion of two main hurdles in GSM, ACS and IELT's :clap2:
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. I think I will apply on my own. 

Quick question - since my company does not list roles and responsibilities on company letterhead. I simply got a salary certificate on letterhead which states salary, joining date and current designation. 

Also, I provided a self-declaration on stamp paper and supervisor reference on stamp paper with supervisor details included [supervisor did not want to sign on stamp paper], payslips, CV, Promotion letters and appointment letter. 

These are the documents I used for ACS assessment. 

Do I use the same set of documents PLUS ACS positive assessment document for proof of relevant experience when I make my 175 application 


Thanks 

Vijay


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

Can someone please help me with the following questions:

I am planning to get my medicals done although I dont have a CO allocated. I am expecting one by June so I wanted the medical reports to be ready. I found out that all medical centers in Chicago send the report by mail and they do no upload it online. Does this mean that it will take more time?

Can I get my medicals done and sent although i dont have a CO allocated?

How much does it take for the whole medical finalization process if the reports are sent through mail?

My medical center said that they send the report to Sydney? Is that where it is suppose to be sent?

I know I asked a lot of questions. Any information will be very helpful. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

The age issue is a bit complex but simple as well. The bracket means up-to... So in this case, it is up to 32 years 11 months and 30 days. That is the last of the 30 points as at the time of lodging the eVisa.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,

A quick question. Can state SS be applied as soon as I give IELTS (if I expect to get 7+ across all bands) to save some time in filing DIAC application?

Thanks


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All,

Can someone please give me with the State Sponser Visa for Victoria.
How should to proceed for it and how long does it take.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> A quick question. Can state SS be applied as soon as I give IELTS (if I expect to get 7+ across all bands) to save some time in filing DIAC application?
> 
> Thanks


Nope. You can't. IELTS with read score is a must but Skill assessment can wait.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey... You need your resume (in Victoria format) ready and should have been done with your IELTS atleast.., good if you are done with ACS as well... Its an online application.. no fees is levied...

Search the forum for specific answers you might be looking for.. Or ask anything else you need to know.

Happ!




jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please give me with the State Sponser Visa for Victoria.
> How should to proceed for it and how long does it take.
> ...


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I got Positive ACS Result. This is the best forum that I have seen so far.. I was able to get many details from this forum to apply for my ACS. Thanks everyone for all the help!!! 


Regards,
Prash

ACS Applied: 02/04/12 || ACS +'ve Result: 20/04/2012


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

vvprashanth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got Positive ACS Result. This is the best forum that I have seen so far.. I was able to get many details from this forum to apply for my ACS. Thanks everyone for all the help!!!
> 
> ...


Wow......congrats......

good that some of us could be of some help......Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

one quick question whats the turn around time for getting 175 grant ? this will help me if I have to apply for ss or not.. 

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

175 applicants can expect to get a CO within 7 months.....This period can vary from 7 to 9 months...
currently Applicants who lodged a GSM application before 12th Sep 2011 have been contacted by a case officer.

In contrast , 176 visa applicants will be contacted by a CO within 4 weeks...


CLICK HERE for Processing Times 


Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> one quick question whats the turn around time for getting 175 grant ? this will help me if I have to apply for ss or not..
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> 175 applicants can expect to get a CO within 7 months.....This period can vary from 7 to 9 months...
> currently Applicants who lodged a GSM application before 12th Sep 2011 have been contacted by a case officer.
> 
> In contrast , 176 visa applicants will be contacted by a CO within 4 weeks...
> ...


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a question regarding 175 points. 
I currently have 60 points(with ielts 7) . I am trying for 65 points by adding either partner skills or getting ielts 8.
My doubt is.. if I apply for 175 with partner skills and then if i get ielts 8 before CO is assigned, will i be able to claim the points from ielts and remove the partner skills point(and get a spouse visa for my partner). This is because it's difficult for my partner to get reference letters from his previous organization.

Has anybody done anything similar. Please advise.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

terese said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question regarding 175 points.
> I currently have 60 points(with ielts 7) . I am trying for 65 points by adding either partner skills or getting ielts 8.
> ...


Only IELTS score on the date of application are reckoned. Thus, in your case an 8 score after application will not be relevant

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> 175 applicants can expect to get a CO within 7 months.....This period can vary from 7 to 9 months...
> currently Applicants who lodged a GSM application before 12th Sep 2011 have been contacted by a case officer.
> 
> In contrast , 176 visa applicants will be contacted by a CO within 4 weeks...
> ...


Sorry for the dumb question, I m applying for 176 or 175 visa, depending on the state approval getting on time. However I m not yet sure about Priority Group category I fall on. Applying for 261313 (S/W Eng , NSW and VIC or else 175). Please share me the link for getting info on Priority Groups, so that I can determine my priority group category.

Thanks.


----------



## jpzante (Jan 24, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Only IELTS score on the date of application are reckoned. Thus, in your case an 8 score after application will not be relevant
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Im just curious, what if he gets all 8 after his application, then files for incorrect information? It is not technically incorrect, but is it possible to use that form to submit a higher ielts form?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

jpzante said:


> Im just curious, what if he gets all 8 after his application, then files for incorrect information? It is not technically incorrect, but is it possible to use that form to submit a higher ielts form?


Nope. CO will only consider your scores That came along with the application. He will ignore later "corrections'. Otherwise, people will start submitting first and then start preparing for IELTS later for a 'proper' exam.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*resume format*



happ said:


> Hey... You need your resume (in Victoria format) ready and should have been done with your IELTS atleast.., good if you are done with ACS as well... Its an online application.. no fees is levied...
> 
> Search the forum for specific answers you might be looking for.. Or ask anything else you need to know.
> 
> Happ!


Hello All/ Happ,
Please share the sample template of resume in *Victoria* format. I didnt know that there should be any particular format of resume for state sponsorship. Anyone if has any particular sample template as required by states viz. Victoria or NSW, please share it here. 

Thanks.


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Only IELTS score on the date of application are reckoned. Thus, in your case an 8 score after application will not be relevant
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks bangalg..

now i have no choice but to score 8 before july


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Regarding Work experience - DIAC application*



terese said:


> Thanks bangalg..
> 
> now i have no choice but to score 8 before july


Hi All, 

Need help!

I was working in an Indian IT mnc till Nov 2011. After which I was unemployed for few months.

I applied for ACS skill assessment in end of Dec 2011. I finally got positive skills assessment in first week of March 2012. 

ACS skills assessment was based on work exp till Nov 2011 which was 6.3 yrs in total. 

I got a new job in Feb 2012. 

I made an online DIAC application for GSM 175 visa in April 2012. I have mentioned my experience as per ACS skills assessment. Does DIAC expect the applicant to be employed while applying for the visa? Could it create any issues? 
For me, the window to upload / attach the docs in DIAC site is still open.


Please respond.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello and greetings to everybody, I am new here. I had submitted my application for assessment by EA (through CDR ) ANZSCO 233311 Electrical Engineer, and the same were delivered to EA on 11 Apr. However, the credit card has not yet been charged nor have I received the CID from EA. Anyone here with similar timeline. Please share and advice.

Cheers!


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

Did u get the payment received receipt in pdf at the timeu provided ur credit card info?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mhk said:


> Did u get the payment received receipt in pdf at the timeu provided ur credit card info?


I had mentioned the card details in the CDR assessment application form. The card was an Australian Visa card. 

Cheers!


----------



## jpzante (Jan 24, 2012)

you can always send them an email of when they will charge your card. I did it with mine and immediately, when I sent them an email, they replied to me and charged my cc.


----------



## prisha (Sep 9, 2011)

Equanimous02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help!
> 
> ...



This should not be a problem. DIAC's requirement is that you must have been employed in your chosen profession for 3 out of the past 4 years at the time of application. It should be ok if you are not employed at the time of application.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Hello and greetings to everybody, I am new here. I had submitted my application for assessment by EA (through CDR ) ANZSCO 233311 Electrical Engineer, and the same were delivered to EA on 11 Apr. However, the credit card has not yet been charged nor have I received the CID from EA. Anyone here with similar timeline. Please share and advice.
> 
> Cheers!


HI there

I am here who is sailing in same boat !!

My agent had send my skill assesment application(Mechanical engineer with 5.5 yrs of Exp.) on 14-april-2012 and on 19-april skill assesment fees was debited from my cc account but till now i have not recieved any CID number against my application.

I am now worried about the timelines also .....as on July-12 ,New rules will come in picture which is supposed to be highly competitive however, time required for skill assesment is 12 months and according to that i have to apply under new rule of EOI

I am wondering what will happen in future .Is any one can share some thoughts for new rules and does it will help in getting PR or will make whole process more time consuming and taxing.???


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Few questions in Form 1221*

Hi All Expats,

Need your help on few questions of Form 1221.

1. (Q 19) asks Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying. 

2. Part F - Migration visas
a. (Q 34) - Where do you intend to live? Town / City and State / Territory? 

b. (Q36) Do you intend to work in Australia. Two options Yes and No are available. Against Yes- If you have organized your employment, give details below.
*
I have not yet decided on this and not quite sure what to enter 

Please help. *

Thanks for your time


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

That's fine. In Address I wrote "To be confirmed", city you should already know where you are planning to move


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

*176 / 175 Question*

Hi All,

I am waiting for my ACS assessment results and have few doubts to clarify.

Firstly, I am an ARTs graduate (B.A in History) and also did a 2 years Diploma from NIIT hence avoided the RPL path as this diploma is recognised by ACS as equivalent to ICT Major.

Now, my question is, while applying for my PR unders subclass 175, will DIAC consider my Gradution or Diploma as education qualification - Can anyone please confirm as this will have my impact on the65 points requirement.

Secondly, let say I want to apply for subclass 176, what is the next step, after getting my ACS results. Also, i would like to inform that I have already given the IELTS exam and waiting for the results, so what is the next step to get the SS before applying for the VISa and how much time it tales - Will I be able to get the SS approval before 1st July so that I can apply for my Visa accordingly.

Regards
Ron


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

ronkhu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am waiting for my ACS assessment results and have few doubts to clarify.
> 
> ...


ACS will most likely recognise your diploma as equivalent and mention it in their assessment. If they do that then no worries with DIAC. They won't look further.



ronkhu said:


> Secondly, let say I want to apply for subclass 176, what is the next step, after getting my ACS results. Also, i would like to inform that I have already given the IELTS exam and waiting for the results, so what is the next step to get the SS before applying for the VISa and how much time it tales - Will I be able to get the SS approval before 1st July so that I can apply for my Visa accordingly.


SS timelines depends on state. Victoria no chance. Not sure of others.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi Ronkhu
How about applying for NSW SS?
Looks its pretty fast

Vvc


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi Ronkhu
> How about applying for NSW SS?
> Looks its pretty fast
> 
> Vvc


Hi buddy,
Can you please guide me about how to proceed with NSW SS and what is the timelines and how is the Arrpoval / Rejection rate.

Regards


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

bangalg said:


> ACS will most likely recognise your diploma as equivalent and mention it in their assessment. If they do that then no worries with DIAC. They won't look further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy,
Can you share your mobile number or call me at 9611895779 - I am also in bangalore, would need to discuss few things with you quick.

Regards


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

@ronkhu, i am not india. You can search about NSW sponsorship


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

vvc said:


> @ronkhu, i am not india. You can search about NSW sponsorship


I checked the NSW website and realised that ICT Business Analyst is not listed in their Skills list.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Yes rankhu. I realised that too!
I am also waiting for ACS results and applied for ICT BUSINESS analyst

If you have enough score, at this stage i guess you can only apply for 175


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

vvc said:


> Yes rankhu. I realised that too!
> I am also waiting for ACS results and applied for ICT BUSINESS analyst
> 
> If you have enough score, at this stage i guess you can only apply for 175


The issue is that if ACS provides results considering my full experience and if DIAC considers my education as graduation then I am good to go but if ACS does not consider my full experience or if DIAC does not recognise my Gradutation and considers my diploma instead, then I have to use the SS and to be on the safe side - I am planning to apply ofr SS.

I also checked for Western Australia and in that they have Business analyst skill as available but i do not have much clue about the timelines for Western australia SS


----------



## Sindhuja (May 17, 2012)

*How to correct answers?*

Hi.. I submitted my online application on 16 may 2012...

While uploading my form 80 I forgot to sign in the declaration also missed to fill the date. Is there any way to re load the form? Also I need to correct one detail. Is it possible to achieve by any way??? If so... Wats the process??


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> The issue is that if ACS provides results considering my full experience and if DIAC considers my education as graduation then I am good to go but if ACS does not consider my full experience or if DIAC does not recognise my Gradutation and considers my diploma instead, then I have to use the SS and to be on the safe side - I am planning to apply ofr SS.
> 
> I also checked for Western Australia and in that they have Business analyst skill as available but i do not have much clue about the timelines for Western australia SS



Im not sure about WA.. But to be on the safer side you can apply for Victoria as well.. if you apply before the deadline for new changes and get their approval after july 1st, you will automatically get an invitation to apply for visa after submitting EOI. And VIC SS is free...
The waiting time is max 12 weeks.. But these days, people are getting result in 2 months.. even if it's rejection, you will know only after 2 months..  ..
so it is worth a try to apply multiple State sponsorships and accept which ever you get approved first (Don't inform one state that you have also applied for another state)


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

terese said:


> Im not sure about WA.. But to be on the safer side you can apply for Victoria as well.. if you apply before the deadline for new changes and get their approval after july 1st, you will automatically get an invitation to apply for visa after submitting EOI. And VIC SS is free...
> The waiting time is max 12 weeks.. But these days, people are getting result in 2 months.. even if it's rejection, you will know only after 2 months..  ..
> so it is worth a try to apply multiple State sponsorships and accept which ever you get approved first (Don't inform one state that you have also applied for another state)



And if you get approval for any SS and are not using it, please inform the state about it so they can cancel yours and give that slot to some one else.


----------



## Sindhuja (May 17, 2012)

*Need input... Plzzz*



terese said:


> And if you get approval for any SS and are not using it, please inform the state about it so they can cancel yours and give that slot to some one else.


Hi.. I submitted my online application on 16 may 2012...

While uploading my form 80 I forgot to sign in the declaration also missed to fill the date. Is there any way to re load the form? Also I need to correct one detail. Is it possible to achieve by any way??? If so... Wats the process??


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Sindhuja said:


> Hi.. I submitted my online application on 16 may 2012...
> 
> While uploading my form 80 I forgot to sign in the declaration also missed to fill the date. Is there any way to re load the form? Also I need to correct one detail. Is it possible to achieve by any way??? If so... Wats the process??



I understand you are talking about the visa application. I haven't reached that stage. So no idea.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

___


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sindhuja said:


> Hi.. I submitted my online application on 16 may 2012...
> 
> While uploading my form 80 I forgot to sign in the declaration also missed to fill the date. Is there any way to re load the form? Also I need to correct one detail. Is it possible to achieve by any way??? If so... Wats the process??


Hey Sindhuja,

1. For changing incorrect answers - I think you need to fill in form 1023 and upload or send to DIAC.

2. If the window to upload docs is still open to you (u can upload docs till 28 days from the day u receive email from gsm that ur application is lodged) You can upload the correct form 80 again and mention in the description and type of doc clearly. There is no way u can delete uploaded attachments 

3. If u r not able to upload any more docs, then use the following information:

_Providing clearances, forms and other documentation
eVisa applicants should attach any character clearances, Form 80, Change in circumstance form(s) and any relevant documentation concerning a change of circumstance (eg birth or marriage certificate), to the web-browser. For information on how to attach documents to the web-browser see: Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application. If you are unable to attach documents to the web-browser, or you do not have your current eVisa password, these documents should be emailed to [email protected]. Please ensure that you include your Client File Number and the Letter Reference Number (given above) in the subject line of the email._

4. Which visa are u applying for ? 176 or 175? Are you front loading the form 80 to save time? because in the docs check list I could not find form 80?

Hope it helps!

Cheers!


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Patop...

Do you get this answer..how they consider age bracket ?

my DOB- 10th July1979, I am not sure which bracket is applicable for me .. 25-32 or 33 to 39

Expert pls help.



patopking said:


> The age issue is a bit complex but simple as well. The bracket means up-to... So in this case, it is up to 32 years 11 months and 30 days. That is the last of the 30 points as at the time of lodging the eVisa.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

can somebody help me out on this. The address on my passport is old and therefore will not be the one I'll be mentioning in the visa application. Will this cause a problem later on such as for obtaining a PCC etc. Do I need to get the address changed? If so I need to get going now as the process at the RPO takes time.

Cheers!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Helo Everybody,

Now that most of us might have to \ or forced to go for Skill select due to various reasons , I thought we should start a thread for Skill select and try and understand various technicalities involved in going thru Skill Select after 1st Jul... It would be most helpful for lotz of us... 

Here is the link to new thread for skill select.... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/112902-skill-select_1st-jul-new-rules.html#post791171

Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> can somebody help me out on this. The address on my passport is old and therefore will not be the one I'll be mentioning in the visa application. Will this cause a problem later on such as for obtaining a PCC etc. Do I need to get the address changed? If so I need to get going now as the process at the RPO takes time.
> 
> Cheers!


If ur application is online, the address u mention on the visa not an issue. Just make sure that it is a valid address.
But, yes, for PCC having a different current address than ur passport creates an issue; depending on from which PSK u r applying for PCC. Might take 2-4 weeks to get PCC after verification. Again, there are cases where the RPO officer is kind enough to issue it immediately.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

louisam said:


> If ur application is online, the address u mention on the visa not an issue. Just make sure that it is a valid address.
> But, yes, for PCC having a different current address than ur passport creates an issue; depending on from which PSK u r applying for PCC. Might take 2-4 weeks to get PCC after verification. Again, there are cases where the RPO officer is kind enough to issue it immediately.


Thanks a lot indeed!


----------



## Germ1 (Jan 29, 2012)

On my 175 application, for the Overseas qualifications I added only my advanced diploma (1999-2001) and my masters degree (2003-2006) as I though they were the most relevant to my current job. I have been assessed by the ACS on these two qualifications.
From 2001 to 2003, I did two non-award studies and I haven't included them. I wonder if I made a mistake, because their is no indication of what I did during these two years. Should I fill a Form 1023 and add the details?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Just wanted everybody's thoughts on this -

Any idea if there is a high chance that 261313(Software Engineer) will go out of SOL in July 2012 ? I know there is no way to know, but just wanted to know if anybody has heard anything about it, or has any opinions.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

louisam said:


> If ur application is online, the address u mention on the visa not an issue. Just make sure that it is a valid address.
> But, yes, for PCC having a different current address than ur passport creates an issue; depending on from which PSK u r applying for PCC. Might take 2-4 weeks to get PCC after verification. Again, there are cases where the RPO officer is kind enough to issue it immediately.


Hi louisam,

i understand you have been granted 175 visa.

i will be doing it tommorrow once my IELTS score is out and +ve (7 in all hopefully).

i need some info for my swift 175 application, request you to answer the below:

1. I have all the certified copies of required documents, which i got done during my ACS. i will be using them for my online 175 application. what extra documents are required for 175 other than those used for assessment?

2. If we are paying the 2960 by credit card, and it gets approved, do we get the TRN number right away?

3. I am planning to add my wife as co-applicant, but not claiming any partner skills points (though she's a btech in computers, i dont have any assessment for her). do i still have to upload any certified documents for her other than passport?

4. Do we have to send some documents or anything to DIAC after the online submission?

thanks in advance 

regards,
sainath


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> Hi louisam,
> 
> i understand you have been granted 175 visa.
> 
> ...


1. Mostly I used the same documents. 
Employment Records:My exp letters, offer letters, form 16s, pay slip of last 6 months, reference letters from my supervisor anything which can prove ur employment.
Mark sheets from 10th on wards.
Passport scanned copy. I didn't provide my birth certificate, instead I provided my passport as proof of birth and they accepted it.
IELTS score card
+ve Skill assessment doc

2. Once u make the payment, it takes u to an acknowledgement page where u ll get the TRN.

3. Sorry, I was a single applicant. But I think u need provide IELTS scorecard of her as well unless u r willing pay the second installment or any other document which proves her English skill. Proof of ur relationship..

4. No need to send any physical documents. U can always upload what ever u've missed. Even if CO asks for extra doc, u can either upload it or send it through email

Of point 3, better confirm with somebody applied as family..


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

louisam said:


> 1. Mostly I used the same documents.
> Employment Records:My exp letters, offer letters, form 16s, pay slip of last 6 months, reference letters from my supervisor anything which can prove ur employment.
> Mark sheets from 10th on wards.
> Passport scanned copy. I didn't provide my birth certificate, instead I provided my passport as proof of birth and they accepted it.
> ...


Hi Friends,

Could of quick Qs. If we got a letter from current supervisor at the time of skill assessment, do I need another one at the time of DIAC application (if 2/3 months have elapsed in meantime)? How will situation change if after applying for 175 one changes his/her job? Does DIAC need to be notified?

Thanks


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

louisam said:


> 1. Mostly I used the same documents.
> Employment Records:My exp letters, offer letters, form 16s, pay slip of last 6 months, reference letters from my supervisor anything which can prove ur employment.
> Mark sheets from 10th on wards.
> Passport scanned copy. I didn't provide my birth certificate, instead I provided my passport as proof of birth and they accepted it.
> ...


thanks a lot for the response.
point 3 - i know if the spouse has done a graduation in medium of english, IELTS is not required, just the graduation transcripts suffice to be levied of the additional fee.

one more doubt: do we require the original / hard IELTS score card, or the soft copy u get on the day of results would suffice to go for the online 175 application?


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

Can anyone plz provide us with the sample content of this english proficiency letter?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could of quick Qs. If we got a letter from current supervisor at the time of skill assessment, do I need another one at the time of DIAC application (if 2/3 months have elapsed in meantime)? How will situation change if after applying for 175 one changes his/her job? Does DIAC need to be notified?
> 
> Thanks



No Problem..u can use the same one. I used the scanned copy of the doc which I've submitted for skill assessment. All other docs, such as mar sheets and employment records, I've uploaded color scanned docs. If there is change in ur job after post DIAC, u are supposed to notify them through the change form..


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> thanks a lot for the response.
> point 3 - i know if the spouse has done a graduation in medium of english, IELTS is not required, just the graduation transcripts suffice to be levied of the additional fee.
> 
> one more doubt: do we require the original / hard IELTS score card, or the soft copy u get on the day of results would suffice to go for the online 175 application?


For IELTS, preferably the score card with the seal and ur photo. But, I presume, u can start online application with soft copy and upload the main score card the day u get it..


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

louisam said:


> No Problem..u can use the same one. I used the scanned copy of the doc which I've submitted for skill assessment. All other docs, such as mar sheets and employment records, I've uploaded color scanned docs. If there is change in ur job after post DIAC, u are supposed to notify them through the change form..


Hi Louisam,

Thanks for the response. Could you please let me know what do you mean by change form? Is there a format available for the same?

Thanks.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

louisam said:


> No Problem..u can use the same one. I used the scanned copy of the doc which I've submitted for skill assessment. All other docs, such as mar sheets and employment records, I've uploaded color scanned docs. If there is change in ur job after post DIAC, u are supposed to notify them through the change form..


Hi louisam,

just wondering, if its color scanned, dont we need that to be certified then?

did u get your color scanned copies certified or just uploaded the color scans alone?

regards,
sainath


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Louisam,
> 
> Thanks for the response. Could you please let me know what do you mean by change form? Is there a format available for the same?
> 
> Thanks.


Changes to your circumstances
If your circumstances have changed since you made your visa application, and as a result an answer 
to a question on your visa application form or the information you have given to the Department of 
Immigration and Citizenship about your visa application is no longer correct,you must advise us in writing as soon as possible. Please make sure that you include your name, 
date of birth and Application ID when you write to us.

Examples of changes in circumstances include:

changes to address and/or contact details

changes to employment, (such as a new job)

obtaining a new passport
new member of the family unit
you or a secondary applicant has become pregnant
discovery that information previously provided is incorrect.


You can provide this information to the GSM processing office by letter or email, together with any 
accompanying documents. If you are notifying the department of a change to your email address by 
sending an email from your new email address, you must include details of your previous email 
address, as evidence that you have authorised the change.

The following forms are useful for notifying the department of changes in circumstances and are 
available on the department's website at Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration or at any of our offices:

Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details
Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances
Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)
Form 1193 Communicating by e-mail with the department.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> Hi louisam,
> 
> just wondering, if its color scanned, dont we need that to be certified then?
> 
> ...


Color scanned means they are as good as original. No need to certify. I've provided them to DIAC and CO was okay with it. Only if they are not original or photo copy, u need to get that attested.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

louisam said:


> Color scanned means they are as good as original. No need to certify. I've provided them to DIAC and CO was okay with it. Only if they are not original or photo copy, u need to get that attested.


Hi louisam

i have just got my IELTS score. its (R 7.5 L 7.5 W 6.5 S 7.0).... does it mean that i lost the game?
does a overall 7.0 give me 10 points to go for 175...looking for the reply asap :-(

regards,
sainath


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> Hi louisam
> 
> i have just got my IELTS score. its (R 7.5 L 7.5 W 6.5 S 7.0).... does it mean that i lost the game?
> does a overall 7.0 give me 10 points to go for 175...looking for the reply asap :-(
> ...


Unfortunately, for claiming 10 points, you need to get 7 in each section. Overall 7 does not count towards this. Your score would be 6 in all. You are still eligible for PR but not for 10 points. But don't get disheartened. You can request re-evaluation or even rewrite the IELTS exam and get better scores.

What is your score in other areas than IELTS. You need only a total of 65 points to qualify for a PR visa.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> Unfortunately, for claiming 10 points, you need to get 7 in each section. Overall 7 does not count towards this. Your score would be 6 in all. You are still eligible for PR but not for 10 points. But don't get disheartened. You can request re-evaluation or even rewrite the IELTS exam and get better scores.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


i was desperate to hit the 30th june deadline, and was always somehow worried about this figure 6.5 :-(

does re-evaluation really work with IELTS?
any idea how many days it takes for the entire revaluation process?

sainath


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> i was desperate to hit the 30th june deadline, and was always somehow worried about this figure 6.5 :-(
> 
> does re-evaluation really work with IELTS?
> any idea how many days it takes for the entire revaluation process?
> ...


I understand your situation. If you could search this forum, there is a separate thread with all the details from people who went through IELTS reval vs reappearing. Meanwhile you may even apply for state sponsorship with your score. If you get a sponsorship, you need not worry abt. IELTS.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> I understand your situation. If you could search this forum, there is a separate thread with all the details from people who went through IELTS reval vs reappearing. Meanwhile you may even apply for state sponsorship with your score. If you get a sponsorship, you need not worry abt. IELTS.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


that's the catch... even state sponsorship needs 7 in all, i mean NSW and VIC that are open for 261313 (software eng) ask for 7 in all... any idea if its different?


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> that's the catch... even state sponsorship needs 7 in all, i mean NSW and VIC that are open for 261313 (software eng) ask for 7 in all... any idea if its different?


Yeah i didn't realize that. Check out SA, ACT or WA if there requirements are any different.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

@nagasainath Dont give up hope buddy..
Regarding revaluation:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/109200-ielts-revaluation.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/111738-ielts-revaluation-idp.html

For tips try these..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/113109-ielts-writing-template.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ielts-help-introduction-paragraph-please.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/109010-i-can-help-people-ielts.html


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

louisam said:


> @nagasainath Dont give up hope buddy..
> Regarding revaluation:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/109200-ielts-revaluation.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/111738-ielts-revaluation-idp.html
> ...


thanks buddy, it added boosted some confidence on seeing the fellow sufferers of .5 

anyway considering the money and time involved, re-exam sounds a better option. i shall plan accordingly


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> that's the catch... even state sponsorship needs 7 in all, i mean NSW and VIC that are open for 261313 (software eng) ask for 7 in all... any idea if its different?


Hi Nagasainath,

Sorry about your scores... I have been there twice 

reg ur qn on re-val chk the thread shared reg re-vals.. most of them were able to get increase in their scores and some lost it also...

It takes 6-8 wks to get ur revals results and costs 5500K (or maybe 6k), luckily if ur scores increase then u get a refund else u lose money and time both...

I beleive IDP still have dates avlbl for 9th June test... chk for ur centres availability and quickly block that date if possible...9th test and 23rd results if u get reqd scores then u can make online appli on 23rd jun itself... and ur appli will fall back on current rules..

hope this helps...

btw us wen was ur test, if it was on 12 May then results are due on 25th May... how did u get ur results today ?


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Nagasainath,
> 
> Sorry about your scores... I have been there twice
> 
> ...


Hi rekha,
thanks a lot for the response.
that was my plan B and im going with it now.

badluck travels faster, some how checked the results at: resulst.ielts.org and they are out and im clean bowled :-(


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> i was desperate to hit the 30th june deadline, and was always somehow worried about this figure 6.5 :-(
> 
> does re-evaluation really work with IELTS?
> any idea how many days it takes for the entire revaluation process?
> ...


Hi Sainath,

My situation is same as yours. I have a 0.5 shortfall in speaking. Revaluation, theoretically speaking, takes 6-8 weeks but I have noticed on the forum that some people got it in 4-5 weeks too. However, if you have not yet applied for reval, hitting Jun 30 deadline (with revalued results) would be tough. I suggest you check for IELTS exam dates before Jun 14 and re-appear for the same. In my case, I got my result on May 14 and applied for reval almost immediately. So still harbouring hopes of getting results of reval before Jun 30.

Let me know if you need any further info.

Thanks


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi NAGA.. 
I am waiting for 12th may IELTS result........its strange that you received result one day before ??





nagasainath said:


> Hi rekha,
> thanks a lot for the response.
> that was my plan B and im going with it now.
> 
> badluck travels faster, some how checked the results at: resulst.ielts.org and they are out and im clean bowled :-(


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi NAGA..
> I am waiting for 12th may IELTS result........its strange that you received result one day before ??


you would have atleast got by now.....so what's the news?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> Hi rekha,
> thanks a lot for the response.
> that was my plan B and im going with it now.
> 
> badluck travels faster, some how checked the results at: resulst.ielts.org and they are out and im clean bowled :-(



got my results clean bowled,  its again writting and this tm as bonus reading too lost


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> got my results clean bowled,  its again writting and this tm as bonus reading too lost


till now four expats confirmed and two of my frnds too... everybody's required scored is not met... I am wondering if there is any biz module being followed for this two months... .. 6 ppl getting jus .5 less in one or the other is not a coincidence...


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> till now four expats confirmed and two of my frnds too... everybody's required scored is not met... I am wondering if there is any biz module being followed for this two months... .. 6 ppl getting jus .5 less in one or the other is not a coincidence...


GAVE MY ielts over the weekend, Listening wasnt so good, rest all the modules went well, fingers crossed.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> GAVE MY ielts over the weekend, Listening wasnt so good, rest all the modules went well, fingers crossed.


All the best, dont worry you would make it.

Rekha


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

*should i apply for 175 visa this way?*

I have almost all the documents ready to apply for
175 visa except my Ielts result. Actually I need 7 in each module to meet
the requirement of pass mark (65). I have 7 in 3 modules except reading. To
improve this result, I am due to Ielts Retake on 30th June 2012 and 12 July
as well. I hope I would get the required bands this time as I have
registered for 2 dates precautionly.
I am planning to submit my case on 30th June without the Ielts result (7.0
in each module). I will attach the previous Ielts results sheet or the new
Ielts registration slip. According to my knowledge, in this scenario, I
will have 28 days to provide the Ielts result sheet having 7.0 in each
module to claim those 10 points for English Language proficiency.

Thus if i apply on 30th june then i will be expecting to get 2 results before 28 days
....

My Question is that should i apply this way?
has anyone tried?
what r the chances?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I have almost all the documents ready to apply for
> 175 visa except my Ielts result. Actually I need 7 in each module to meet
> the requirement of pass mark (65). I have 7 in 3 modules except reading. To
> improve this result, I am due to Ielts Retake on 30th June 2012 and 12 July
> ...


Hi,

That's a profound Q which I think seniors would be able to reply better. My understanding is that the only major risk you are taking is the 3000 AUD that you would be paying while applying 175 (just in case, god forbid, you don't manage a score of 7 in all sections before the deadline within which you have to submit scores to DIAC). In that case, if you later on decide to go via skill-select route, you may have to pay the fees again..But again, I am no expert. So lets see what others have to say..

Thanks..


----------



## arunblr22 (Apr 11, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I have almost all the documents ready to apply for
> 175 visa except my Ielts result. Actually I need 7 in each module to meet
> the requirement of pass mark (65). I have 7 in 3 modules except reading. To
> improve this result, I am due to Ielts Retake on 30th June 2012 and 12 July
> ...



Hi ,

Please dont apply without the Required IELTS results or any other required documents. I remember a user on the same thread lost his VISA application and also the fees of 3000 AUD because of the only reason that he got ACS results couple of days after the VISA application. 
According to DIAC, you are required to have all Mandatory Documents before Applying.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's a profound Q which I think seniors would be able to reply better. My understanding is that the only major risk you are taking is the 3000 AUD that you would be paying while applying 175 (just in case, god forbid, you don't manage a score of 7 in all sections before the deadline within which you have to submit scores to DIAC). In that case, if you later on decide to go via skill-select route, you may have to pay the fees again..But again, I am no expert. So lets see what others have to say..
> 
> Thanks..


I agree with Karan....IELTS is not so reliable these days dude, it can always blow off your plans irrespective of your skill and preparation. i was damn confident of my 7 in ALL and ended up 7.5 7.5 7.5 and 6.5 in writing. so its not worth risking 3000 AUD being +ve with IELTS. 
i was also in the race for 30 June till my IELTS results came out, but realized that skillselect is not a show stopper for anything, u might have to wait a month or 2 more...rest all remain same.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> I agree with Karan....IELTS is not so reliable these days dude, it can always blow off your plans irrespective of your skill and preparation. i was damn confident of my 7 in ALL and ended up 7.5 7.5 7.5 and 6.5 in writing. so its not worth risking 3000 AUD being +ve with IELTS.
> i was also in the race for 30 June till my IELTS results came out, but realized that skillselect is not a show stopper for anything, u might have to wait a month or 2 more...rest all remain same.


I absolutely agree with Karan \ Nagasainath, IELT's has been major road block for many of us.. I have taken IELT's twice btw Apr and May.. still stuck with .5 margin in one of the modules, I know its so distressing to miss the 1st Jul deadline... 

Coming to Skill select process, it does not look so very different then what it is rite now, only catch is u will have to wait for your invitation and as per my understanding if we are early birds to apply against the said job codes, we definately have 98% chances of getting invitation, it wud all get difficult and messy as and on the year progress as the quota gets filled.. hope this will help u decide ur next steps..

Do keep us posted about your decision.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Naga,. 

MY result-

L-7.5,R-6,W-7,S-8 (

I was so sure to get 7 in each band ...

I will give my 2 attempt on 9th June !! 



nagasainath said:


> you would have atleast got by now.....so what's the news?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi Naga,.
> 
> MY result-
> 
> ...


Hi Ganesh,

Dont be disappointed there are so many of us trying even after 2-3 attempts, good newz is u have cleared W, which has been a nightmare. Reading u can improve with lotz of practice... I am going for 9th test too.. its my fourth attempt everytm its writting 6.5 

12th may test had lotz of true\false\not given and it was a difficult choice.


All the Best !!

Rekha


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks Rekha... and all the best.

I want to file the 175 Visa before 30th June ....i hope i can get required score in next attempt....otherwise have to go with new rule ........


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi Naga,.
> 
> MY result-
> 
> ...


that was bad, i can understand......i was almost thinking of a reval, but decided to go for re-test 9th June...haven't booked my slot yet, but will do soon.
all the best!!!


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks Naga...are you planning to file visa before 30th June ?



nagasainath said:


> that was bad, i can understand......i was almost thinking of a reval, but decided to go for re-test 9th June...haven't booked my slot yet, but will do soon.
> all the best!!!


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> thanks Naga...are you planning to file visa before 30th June ?


that's the whole plan which has got a hole now 
if 9th June works, even then we can hit 175 by 25......have to wait n watch how it goes


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> that's the whole plan which has got a hole now
> if 9th June works, even then we can hit 175 by 25......have to wait n watch how it goes


Guys, the cut off stands at the date our papers reach the DIAC office, don't think the cut off stands at the date we lodge it electronically. any inputs on this ?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Guys, the cut off stands at the date our papers reach the DIAC office, don't think the cut off stands at the date we lodge it electronically. any inputs on this ?


Soudagar,

I think cut off stands at electronic appli & ack and not the doc rcvd at ofc. Even if it is so 23rd mrng results will be published, we can (provided IELTS cleared fingers crossed) apply imm on the same day and courier the docs thru DHL (lill expensive, but will deliver in three days) so technically docs will be rcvd by 27/28 jun, so we will rch the required deadline both ways. 

Now praying that IELT's should be positive..


Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Nagasainath,

I believe the slot for 9th are already closed for both IDP & BC, which city r u from ?
Check quickly and block it if its still avlbl.




nagasainath said:


> that was bad, i can understand......i was almost thinking of a reval, but decided to go for re-test 9th June...haven't booked my slot yet, but will do soon.
> all the best!!!


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Guys, the cut off stands at the date our papers reach the DIAC office, don't think the cut off stands at the date we lodge it electronically. any inputs on this ?


i have a conflicting opinion and information here. AFAIK, the concept of reaching DIAC applies to paper application where in u submit payment by DD and only when it gets realized, u get the TRN number.
whereas online application and Credit card mode payment, you get the TR no: after the payment gets through and that's good enough to go.
you could even add any missing documents later and so on...

morover dont think for online application, we have to post anything to DIAC

bottom line: getting the TRno is the cutoff and u get it right away after online submissiona and successful payment...

request people to correct if im wrong...


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Nagasainath,
> 
> I believe the slot for 9th are already closed for both IDP & BC, which city r u from ?
> Check quickly and block it if its still avlbl.


when i checked yestday they were avlble for hyderabad, will check it today again


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> when i checked yestday they were avlble for hyderabad, will check it today again


Chkd not avlbl for any centres


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> i have a conflicting opinion and information here. AFAIK, the concept of reaching DIAC applies to paper application where in u submit payment by DD and only when it gets realized, u get the TRN number.
> whereas online application and Credit card mode payment, you get the TR no: after the payment gets through and that's good enough to go.
> you could even add any missing documents later and so on...
> 
> ...


Sounds good !


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Chkd not avlbl for any centres


i dont have access to IDP site in office.....but if that news is true, i shall blindly go for re-eval and see what happens as that would be the only option left out.

im some how confident it can pull off that 0.5......well some how if it comes within 4 weeks i will make it to 30 June, else gudluck with skillselect


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> i dont have access to IDP site in office.....but if that news is true, i shall blindly go for re-eval and see what happens as that would be the only option left out.
> 
> im some how confident it can pull off that 0.5......well some how if it comes within 4 weeks i will make it to 30 June, else gudluck with skillselect


Hi dont lose heart, who knows skill-select may have a silver lining, right now the rules seem ambigious and the country does need skilled people all the time. 
try for a re-val else be the first in line for skill select.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

hey naga, 
I can see the 9th June available for Hyd location....just call them and ask .if u can get one seat ...
Address:
UMA HYDERABAD HOUSE
3RD FLOOR,6-3-1090/1/1, RAJ BHAVAN ROAD,
Hyderabad
500082

Tel: 91-040-44118888
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.ieltsidpindia.com/Candidate-Registration1.aspx?q1=8

Test Fee: Rs7600







nagasainath said:


> i dont have access to IDP site in office.....but if that news is true, i shall blindly go for re-eval and see what happens as that would be the only option left out.
> 
> im some how confident it can pull off that 0.5......well some how if it comes within 4 weeks i will make it to 30 June, else gudluck with skillselect


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> hey naga,
> I can see the 9th June available for Hyd location....just call them and ask .if u can get one seat ...
> Address:
> UMA HYDERABAD HOUSE
> ...


wow! suggest you take it up ASAP


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> i dont have access to IDP site in office.....but if that news is true, i shall blindly go for re-eval and see what happens as that would be the only option left out.
> 
> im some how confident it can pull off that 0.5......well some how if it comes within 4 weeks i will make it to 30 June, else gudluck with skillselect


Hi Folks,

I am not sure how skill select for AUS will actually work but it sounds similar to EOI route of NZ. In that, people with job offer have the highest probability of getting selected and if that's not the case, you will have to have as many points as possible to be selected for PR application (vis-a-vis the case today when 65 points are enough for PR application and any points above 65 don't not really matter)....sorry for sounding pessimistic but I just thought of sharing my understanding on the topic...Good Luck..

Thanks...


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> hey naga,
> I can see the 9th June available for Hyd location....just call them and ask .if u can get one seat ...
> Address:
> UMA HYDERABAD HOUSE
> ...


hey, thanks for the concern buddy.

i called them, seems like the next slot avlble is only 30th June :-(

somehow i wante to go for re-val strongly, luckily i dont have another option out now, it helps in decision making 

let's see how this re-val instinct and experience works


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> hey, thanks for the concern buddy.
> 
> i called them, seems like the next slot avlble is only 30th June :-(
> 
> ...


Go for it ! allthe best !


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

No problem buddy ...just hope we get some positive result some how 

all the best for your re-val keep fighting :boxing:


btw...you will able to get result before 30th June ?





nagasainath said:


> hey, thanks for the concern buddy.
> 
> i called them, seems like the next slot avlble is only 30th June :-(
> 
> ...


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Karan... I am agree with you..once we get requires score we all are good to go...

everyone has their opinion ,,and its open forum..dont feel sorry 

are you through with this ?






karan_2891 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am not sure how skill select for AUS will actually work but it sounds similar to EOI route of NZ. In that, people with job offer have the highest probability of getting selected and if that's not the case, you will have to have as many points as possible to be selected for PR application (vis-a-vis the case today when 65 points are enough for PR application and any points above 65 don't not really matter)....sorry for sounding pessimistic but I just thought of sharing my understanding on the topic...Good Luck..
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> hey, thanks for the concern buddy.
> 
> i called them, seems like the next slot avlble is only 30th June :-(
> 
> ...


yes go for re vals, while u are planning on it select modules u wanted to be re val as there wud not be any decrease in the scores if not increase.. and technically time taken is 6-8 wks, its same time for everything so frustrating.. 

For any ielts test the window for booking slot closes 15days before the test date, so it closed on last friday.

All the best !!


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi , 
My wife need the transcript stating MOI as English . 
Can you please guide me in which format CO need this document. My wife is B.E (ETC)
Should we contact university and get the transcript. 
or CO will need her IELTS result ??


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi ,
> My wife need the transcript stating MOI as English .
> Can you please guide me in which format CO need this document. My wife is B.E (ETC)
> Should we contact university and get the transcript.
> or CO will need her IELTS result ??


My view is: no technical graduation in this world happens in a regional language. i believe as long as u provide transcripts (BE cert and consolidated marks list) you dont have to prove here english proficiency. (if she's just a co-applicant and you are not claiming any partner skills points)


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes I am not claiming the partner points ..
if all goes well in IELTS then next month I may apply for 175...on that time I need to have transcripts? OR 
CO will ask for this document later ? 




nagasainath said:


> My view is: no technical graduation in this world happens in a regional language. i believe as long as u provide transcripts (BE cert and consolidated marks list) you dont have to prove here english proficiency. (if she's just a co-applicant and you are not claiming any partner skills points)


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Yes I am not claiming the partner points ..
> if all goes well in IELTS then next month I may apply for 175...on that time I need to have transcripts? OR
> CO will ask for this document later ?


all that u submitted for ACS, should serve the purpose for 175 too... generally it takes 6 months for CO allocatio, so you could update if any other transcripts during this period or when they ask for it.

the target should be uploading the key docs like assessment and IELTS result, employement references, make the payment and get the TRN no before 30 June.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

--Passport--

we are staying in different city since 4 years.we have address proof for that.

My wife has old name on the passport and also have parents address on that.Spouse name is not added. 

My case- I have my passport from parents address and spouse name is added there . 

We both are having different address on passport . 

can you guys help me how to get thing straight for Pcc .

IF everything goes well..I am may lodge the 175 before 30 th June:behindsofa:.
do I have to submit the wife's passport photocopy on the same time ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can sort the passport issue later, first apply for the visa and try to make it as soon as possible, once you change passport details, youc an always send the same to the CO at a later stage and yes you do have to submit wife's passport copy and as I said, it can be changed at a later stage. it need not have same address for visa purpose. PCC is a different issue altogether


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> --Passport--
> 
> we are staying in different city since 4 years.we have address proof for that.
> 
> ...


first thing first......dont complicate the issue. if u have valid passports, u can submit them as is and go ahead with 175 application. its too early to bother about PCC....

if everything goes fine and u lodge 175 before 30 June, u can expect your CO to be allocated somewhere in december, after that as per the situation you can take care of PCC. PCC in india is not a big issue, what ever be the case you can manage it in 7 days either from PP office or from the police station of ur locality.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Anj for your quick reply....
you mean we can send change documents after applied the visa ...this is new to me...

Anj just want to share with you ..I got my ACS result on 29th may +*ve ICT BA *
I gave IELTS on12th May ..R-6,W-7,S-7,L-7....Next attempt 9th June. 




anj1976 said:


> you can sort the passport issue later, first apply for the visa and try to make it as soon as possible, once you change passport details, youc an always send the same to the CO at a later stage and yes you do have to submit wife's passport copy and as I said, it can be changed at a later stage. it need not have same address for visa purpose. PCC is a different issue altogether


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes you can send change of circumstances form or change of passport details, it is normal for circumstances to change while waiting for the visa.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Naga, 
Once I get my IELTS score same day M going to apply 175 
I hope it should go as per the plan..:ranger:
PCC- I have heard so many things abt PCC so little worried.....and you can see passport details...anyways..
thanks Naga.. 



nagasainath said:


> first thing first......dont complicate the issue. if u have valid passports, u can submit them as is and go ahead with 175 application. its too early to bother about PCC....
> 
> if everything goes fine and u lodge 175 before 30 June, u can expect your CO to be allocated somewhere in december, after that as per the situation you can take care of PCC. PCC in india is not a big issue, what ever be the case you can manage it in 7 days either from PP office or from the police station of ur locality.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi Naga,
> Once I get my IELTS score same day M going to apply 175
> I hope it should go as per the plan..:ranger:
> PCC- I have heard so many things abt PCC so little worried.....and you can see passport details...anyways..
> thanks Naga..


all the best for your plans 

mine are screwed up anyway, im heading towards skillselect now.... couldn't get 9th June slot for IELTS...applied for re-val for 6.5 in writing on 29th may....that will take 6-8 weeks, by luck if it comes positive with .5 addition within 4 weeks even if its last week of June, i will go for my 175, but dont expect so many lucky things to happen at one shot :-(


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

I can understand this re...Mine was Pandu kismat...lets wait watch....

you can book 30th June slot for yourself...safe side ...if u get score ..it will e win win situation for you ...again its all up to you . 

You have your ACS with you? 

all the best buddy.....keep in touch..




nagasainath said:


> all the best for your plans
> 
> mine are screwed up anyway, im heading towards skillselect now.... couldn't get 9th June slot for IELTS...applied for re-val for 6.5 in writing on 29th may....that will take 6-8 weeks, by luck if it comes positive with .5 addition within 4 weeks even if its last week of June, i will go for my 175, but dont expect so many lucky things to happen at one shot :-(


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> I can understand this re...Mine was Pandu kismat...lets wait watch....
> 
> you can book 30th June slot for yourself...safe side ...if u get score ..it will e win win situation for you ...again its all up to you .
> 
> ...


I got ACS in 2 weeks only for 261313 software engineer, IELTS is only pending.

30th June doesn't make much difference, if not June, im OK to apply anytime, dont have to run. im somehow confident of re-evaluation. Only thing is if it comes before expected time (which generally doesn't happen) i can apply before 30 June.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> all the best for your plans
> 
> mine are screwed up anyway, im heading towards skillselect now.... couldn't get 9th June slot for IELTS...applied for re-val for 6.5 in writing on 29th may....that will take 6-8 weeks, by luck if it comes positive with .5 addition within 4 weeks even if its last week of June, i will go for my 175, but dont expect so many lucky things to happen at one shot :-(


Hey Nagasainath, dont lose hope u have lots of company to sail in the initial skillselect boat, it does not look so scary rite now.

I too suggest u book 30th jun slot or maybe one after that jus to be on safer side, but I am sure u will get the desired outcome in re-vals as very less ppl lost it.

I wanted to share some info ref IELT's, One of my colleagues told me that if the margin is less and ur unable to crack it... u shud take test from either patna or kolkatta, surely will pass that 1 or .5 margin... it worked out for him , again its an assumption.

Rekha


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey Nagasainath, dont lose hope u have lots of company to sail in the initial skillselect boat, it does not look so scary rite now.
> 
> I too suggest u book 30th jun slot or maybe one after that jus to be on safer side, but I am sure u will get the desired outcome in re-vals as very less ppl lost it.
> 
> ...


no loosing hope.....im 100% confident of going for 175 with 7 in IELTS...if not june then july elseif august elseif september  ... was just a little upset that thursday night that the plans to hit 30 June were spoiled, from friday morning i started working on plan B


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Patna or kolkatta....hum....if I have to attempt next time I will definitely fly there ..anything for required score 

btw..what is your score ?



Rekha Raman said:


> Hey Nagasainath, dont lose hope u have lots of company to sail in the initial skillselect boat, it does not look so scary rite now.
> 
> I too suggest u book 30th jun slot or maybe one after that jus to be on safer side, but I am sure u will get the desired outcome in re-vals as very less ppl lost it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Patna or kolkatta....hum....if I have to attempt next time I will definitely fly there ..anything for required score
> 
> btw..what is your score ?


Lost it last time in writting .5 less (W-6.5, three attempts), attempting on 9th again  hope will be able to clear it this time.



Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> no loosing hope.....im 100% confident of going for 175 with 7 in IELTS...if not june then july elseif august elseif september  ... was just a little upset that thursday night that the plans to hit 30 June were spoiled, from friday morning i started working on plan B


Thats the spirit, keep attacking till u win the fort 

yup missing 30th is definately a big damper on all the planning till now, who knows rules might be lill relaxed after Jul, hoping for the best !!

Rekha


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

yes..I hope so 





Rekha Raman said:


> Lost it last time in writting .5 less (W-6.5, three attempts), attempting on 9th again  hope will be able to clear it this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Rekha


----------



## oracle_81 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Need below clarification with respect to ACS assessment...

I have done my BE in Mechanical and MBA in Finance from India. I have around 5 years of IT experience. I had more than 20 % of IT content in my BE.

Do I qualify under Group B criteria of ACS assessment?

Eager to hear the thoughts from the experienced minds.


Regards,
Oracle


----------



## chimmy82 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all, 
I was a bit worried about don't have enough point for visa 175 application. Submitted in April anyway, and got CO few days ago requesting med check,PCC, . I should be worry no more about points right? Just worrying about able to make all doc be submitted within 28 days timeframe...


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

chimmy82 said:


> Hi all,
> I was a bit worried about don't have enough point for visa 175 application. Submitted in April anyway, and got CO few days ago requesting med check,PCC, . I should be worry no more about points right? Just worrying about able to make all doc be submitted within 28 days timeframe...


Hi could you please elaborate? did u apply for 175 in April, 2012 or 11? which occupation are u applying for? what were ur points when you applied? can u give the break up of those points?


----------



## chimmy82 (Apr 15, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> Hi could you please elaborate? did u apply for 175 in April, 2012 or 11? which occupation are u applying for? what were ur points when you applied? can u give the break up of those points?


I applied April 2012 , occupation: sonographer . 30points for age, 10 points for IELTS, 15 points for degree qualification, was not sure I was able to claim for 10points for work experience in Australia. Worked as full time trainee since april 2008 in Australia, fully qualified in Dec 2010. 

If not enough points, the CO will tell me right away right ? . Pheww...


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

chimmy82 said:


> I applied April 2012 , occupation: sonographer . 30points for age, 10 points for IELTS, 15 points for degree qualification, was not sure I was able to claim for 10points for work experience in Australia. Worked as full time trainee since april 2008 in Australia, fully qualified in Dec 2010.
> 
> If not enough points, the CO will tell me right away right ? . Pheww...


not sure of that aspect, but im wondering to hear the allocation of CO for 175 in a month's time......let's wait for some senior expats to answer this....im still in the IELTS stage


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

chimmy82 said:


> I applied April 2012 , occupation: sonographer . 30points for age, 10 points for IELTS, 15 points for degree qualification, was not sure I was able to claim for 10points for work experience in Australia. Worked as full time trainee since april 2008 in Australia, fully qualified in Dec 2010.
> 
> If not enough points, the CO will tell me right away right ? . Pheww...


Hi Chimmy82,

I have not seen anybody posting about getting a CO within a months time for 175.

However, if the CO is allocated then its good newz, I think u can ask ur CO any queries you have directly and they would guide you the best.

All the best with your application, do keep us posted how its progressing..

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

oracle_81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need below clarification with respect to ACS assessment...
> 
> ...


Hi,

you haven't mentioned whats the job code, u wud be requesting for ACS.

It all depends on the job code and ur academics, based on the above details I think u might have to take RPL route. if u mention the job code ur going for ACS, we would be able to guide you better.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Patna or kolkatta....hum....if I have to attempt next time I will definitely fly there ..anything for required score
> 
> btw..what is your score ?




So, whats the results ??


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Guys, happy to state , IELTS come in , 
Listening 8.00 ,Reading 7.00, Speaking 8.50, Writing 7.50,0A- 8 , MANY many thanks for everyone here, who've helped me, hope all your results are good too ..


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> So, whats the results ??



Rekha...I am giving my next attempt tomorrow..will update my score on 22nd June . 

12th May IELTS- L- 7.5 R-6, ,W-7,S-7


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

I got my letter today. Total experience I have applied for was 5 years and 7 months till march 12. They have not considered my 10 months of experience as consultant. 
Total experience as per them is 4 years 9 months till 03/12.
I require 5 years of total exp to file 175.
I am working in the same company so can I apply for visa this month?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Guys, happy to state , IELTS come in ,
> Listening 8.00 ,Reading 7.00, Speaking 8.50, Writing 7.50,0A- 8 , MANY many thanks for everyone here, who've helped me, hope all your results are good too ..


Congrats !!! :clap2:

what next ?

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Rekha...I am giving my next attempt tomorrow..will update my score on 22nd June .
> 
> 12th May IELTS- L- 7.5 R-6, ,W-7,S-7


Oops sorry thought ur results due on 6th, I am also giving the test on 9th @ hyd.

ALL THE BEST !!

Rekha


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All,

I got my IELTS cleared today after 5 attempts  (R-9,L-9, W-7.5, S-7)
FINALLY!!!!

I wanted to know that for online Visa application, I was planning to get my originals scanned and upload it(color scan) Do i still need to get these documents attested?
Will Notaray attestation be valid?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

*Ielts Done/ ACS pending*

Hi All,

Very useful forum and my 1st post.

I have cleared IELTS 

TestDate	26 May 2012
FullName	XXX
Listening	8.50
Reading	8.50
Speaking	7.50
Writing	7.00
OverAllBandScore	8.00


I needed a 7 to claim 65 points which i have.The issue is i submitted my ACS clearance on 11th May( submitted date) , unfortunately still in stage 4.

I am hoping for it to come through in the next week to loge my visa application..

All please pray for me 

Shyam


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my IELTS cleared today after 5 attempts  (R-9,L-9, W-7.5, S-7)
> FINALLY!!!!
> ...


The DIAC site for attaching documents to your 175 application clearly states that the attached documents must be certified copies.

However, several members of this forum have got their PR through by attaching color scanned copies so I guess it is your call.

I certified two copies of the same set of documents for ACS, one bunch got sent to ACS and the other one was used for DIAC.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my IELTS cleared today after 5 attempts  (R-9,L-9, W-7.5, S-7)
> FINALLY!!!!
> ...


Hey Congrats Jas131 :clap2::clap2:

your my inspiration going forward for IELT's, going for 4th attempt tom.

btw us which module u were losing on last tm ? mine is W by 0.5..

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Shyam, welcome to the Forum 

As the timelines for ACS is 6-8 wks, you should be getting ur ACS before 4th wk of Jun.

Our prayers are with you  

Rekha


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

srivasu said:


> The DIAC site for attaching documents to your 175 application clearly states that the attached documents must be certified copies.
> 
> However, several members of this forum have got their PR through by attaching color scanned copies so I guess it is your call.
> 
> I certified two copies of the same set of documents for ACS, one bunch got sent to ACS and the other one was used for DIAC.


You need not certify or notarize the copies in case you are attaching colored scans of the original doc (does not really matter if your original document is color or B&W). In case of B&W scans, certified copies must be used.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

mine was also writing...
they look for some particular format... so just be careful


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

jas131 said:


> mine was also writing...
> they look for some particular format... so just be careful


yes I also have the same feeling, hope I get lucky this time lucky, taking test on 9th again.

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## prashanthulavale (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi friends , I am Bachelor's in Civil engg from Pune working in a large mnc in abudhabi with 5 + yrs work experience in my field. I have applied for 175 visa in May 12. how are my chances of getting job in my field. How much salary can I expect? Any civil engineers from India in this forum ?


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All,

Need some clearification for filling 175.

1). In the website it states that attested copy of biodata page of Passport and Birth Certificate should be uploaded. Do we need to get the copies attested if we are uploading color scans of the same. Wil a Notary attestation be valid.

2). Whats the criteria and supporting documents do they need for a dependent relative. Can an unmarried and unemployed adult brother be a dependent relative

Thanks in advance.
Jas


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some clearification for filling 175.
> 
> ...


Hi Jas,
Answers to your questions are below:

1. Uncertified Colour Scans of all the docs is what I uploaded and the CO accepted them just fine.

2. You need to have a very strong reasoning to prove that an adult is dependent on you. Proving that you both reside in the same house & you paying the fees for your brother's college (if he is still studying) are a couple of starters. CO might ask you for more details.

Good Luck!!


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Coolsnake for the quick reply...
Will come back if I have more questions 



coolsnake said:


> Hi Jas,
> Answers to your questions are below:
> 
> 1. Uncertified Colour Scans of all the docs is what I uploaded and the CO accepted them just fine.
> ...


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

ACS waiting still , any one here got their assesment submitted in may ??


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All,

While filling online application for 175 where do we attach the documents. I have filled online application, its showing 100% and now its showing payment options. Where do i need to upload the documents.

I have done B.Tech and in my ACS assessment it states
"Your Bachelor of Technology from Punjab Technical University awarded February 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"
How many points will I get for this?

Thanks in advance.
Jas


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filling online application for 175 where do we attach the documents. I have filled online application, its showing 100% and now its showing payment options. Where do i need to upload the documents.
> 
> ...


Here's the direct link for uploading your documents --> 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel

You need a password for this which IIRC you create after paying.

For your degree, you get 15 points.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the response Srivasu.

Can you please confirm the forms we need to fill for 175.
My spouse would also be part of the application.
Form 80 and Form 1276... these are the two right??

Once we fill the form we need to scan it and upload it right?

Thanks!!
-Jas



srivasu said:


> Here's the direct link for uploading your documents -->
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel
> 
> ...


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Thanks for the response Srivasu.
> 
> Can you please confirm the forms we need to fill for 175.
> My spouse would also be part of the application.
> ...


I did not come across these forms  mine was an online application as well and here is the list of documents that they want -

Person 1 

14/05/2012 Birth certificate or other evidence of age 
14/05/2012 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page 
14/05/2012 IELTS English Test Report Results 
14/05/2012 Evidence of overseas qualifications 
14/05/2012 Evidence of skills assessment 
14/05/2012 Evidence of work experience 
14/05/2012 Marriage certificate 
14/05/2012 Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates 
14/05/2012 Passport photo 
14/05/2012 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray 
14/05/2012 Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa 

Person 2 
14/05/2012 Birth certificate or other evidence of age 
14/05/2012 Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page 
14/05/2012 Evidence of English language ability 
14/05/2012 Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information 
14/05/2012 Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates 
14/05/2012 Passport photo 
14/05/2012 Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray 
14/05/2012 Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

anyone can guide, how much point one get for Age 32 years 5 month in Skillselect EOI,

in new point system it says following

25-32 (inclusive) = 30
33-39 (inclusive) = 25

does it mean 32 year 5 month will be 30 point?


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

hahamed said:


> anyone can guide, how much point one get for Age 32 years 5 month in Skillselect EOI,
> 
> in new point system it says following
> 
> ...


Yes. If you complete 33, then its 25. Until then it would be 30 points


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys,

One quick qn, I was browssing thru the online application for 175. Do I need to have passports ready for kids at the time of submitting the application ?

Applied for kids passport recently and will take atleast a month to get them.

Rekha


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

srivasu said:


> I did not come across these forms  mine was an online application as well and here is the list of documents that they want -
> 
> Person 1
> 
> ...


Hi Srivasu,

What is the required document for the point highlighted in red?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Guys,
> 
> One quick qn, I was browssing thru the online application for 175. Do I need to have passports ready for kids at the time of submitting the application ?
> 
> ...


Yes, passport would be required for children. In fact, even endorsement of the infants name in the mother's passport is no longer allowed in India. Passport for children should be quick as no PCC is required. I got one for my daughter in 18 days.

Cheers!


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

ausv said:


> Hi Srivasu,
> 
> What is the required document for the point highlighted in red?


As far as I know, this is Police Clearance Certificate in other words.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Yes, passport would be required for children. In fact, even endorsement of the infants name in the mother's passport is no longer allowed in India. Passport for children should be quick as no PCC is required. I got one for my daughter in 18 days.
> 
> Cheers!



Do we need have childrens passport at the time of making 175 application, cant we submit the passport details later ? I mean make an 175 application and then provide details of passport later, as soon as I have them ?

Is there an option like that ?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Do we need have childrens passport at the time of making 175 application, cant we submit the passport details later ? I mean make an 175 application and then provide details of passport later, as soon as I have them ?
> 
> Is there an option like that ?


This is an extract from the General Skllied Migration Booklet regarding the passport details required
"
Passport details
During the processing of your application you and all family members included in the 
application will need to satisfy identity requirements. The standard method for this 
is by using a current passport. The passport should be the passport you will use to 
travel to Australia if a visa is granted and should be valid for an adequate period (it is 
recommended this be at least 2 years). You should use this passport to evidence identity 
in connection with any aspect of this application. In particular, you will need to present 
your passport and those for all family members included in your application to the 
doctor when you have your medical examination. 
You will need to provide the department with a copy of the personal particulars page 
of the passport(s) and of any stamps or authorisations that amend these details (such 
as passport validity extensions). *If you or any family member, do not currently hold a 
passport, or need to extend or renew a passport, please do so now and provide copies of 
the relevant pages.*"

So I think relevant copy of the passport would have to be produced at the time of application.

More experienced Members may like to comment.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks for your reply Destinaustralia, but it will take one month for me get the passport for my kids, is there an alternate ?

Anybody who lodged 175 without kids passport and later updated the same ?

Rekha


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

I lodged 176 without kids passport and submitted pp later on


----------



## totaloz (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey All
I was going through this forum and have cleared lot but i have one question.

I have 60 points(including australian exp of 2 years 3 months) for applying 175 visa and IELTS gives me 10 more for 7. FOr the previous attempt i got
L 8 R 6 W 7 S 6 withoverall 7.

I have written again on 12th May 2012 and got the result as
L 7 R 7 W 6.5 S 7. with overall 7. I had applied for reeval and it takes 4-6 weeks time for result. I'm thinking of applying with the current system and so i had launched my application as i was not aware of the 28 days window for submitting doc  ( my ignorance for not fully checkng).

My question is if the result didnt come on time. can i submit my ielts results after the 28 day window period? will it be considered. or should i submit my older one and submit the new one again? 

Please enlighten me.

Many thanks
Siddharth


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rajnirwan said:


> I lodged 176 without kids passport and submitted pp later on


thanks Rajniwan, for your reply.

one qk qn, what did u fill in the form while submitting as it states PP # is mandate.


Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Siddhartha said:


> Hey All
> I was going through this forum and have cleared lot but i have one question.
> 
> I have 60 points(including australian exp of 2 years 3 months) for applying 175 visa and IELTS gives me 10 more for 7. FOr the previous attempt i got
> ...


Hey Siddhartha,

I think u have taken a big risk by lodging application without il's results in hand, god forbid if ur not able to get the desired scores then what, u would fall short of points rite ? next test is on 30th, so no chance of quick attempt. 

Maybe sr.expats will be guide u in this... All the best with ur re-vals results, pray u get it.

Rekha


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Request case officer to give more time


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rajnirwan said:


> Request case officer to give more time



sorry if this sounds silly, but will the CO be assinged imm on application or generally takes couple of months ?


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Siddharth, your 28 days actually starts when the Case Officer (CO) is allocated to your application. Also you can write to your CO and provide the evidence of re-evaluation request. I think this will work for you.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> sorry if this sounds silly, but will the CO be assinged imm on application or generally takes couple of months ?


For 175 it is long time, but from current status updates from the forum members, it seems that DIAC is finallizing the things in a hurry. Even 175 ones are getting setteled in few months.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I applied for 175 today, do i need to wait ACK mail from DIAC to upload the doc's? ans is any other thing i need to takecare after submitting the application?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> For 175 it is long time, but from current status updates from the forum members, it seems that DIAC is finallizing the things in a hurry. Even 175 ones are getting setteled in few months.


yup what u said is perfectly correct, but Siddhartha is short of 10 or 5 points to reach the current DIAC points threshold. Will DIAC still assign CO as I remember one of the ex-pat members raising similar query stating that he wants to apply and submit his il's results later, and all the sr.expats have advised him not to do so as within 28 days if the il's desired results do not come, then his application amount will be lost.

I am also short of 10 points to make an 175 application, waiting for my il's on 22nd jun, all the other docs including my ACS is ready.

Rekha


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey Siddhartha,
> 
> I think u have taken a big risk by lodging application without il's results in hand, god forbid if ur not able to get the desired scores then what, u would fall short of points rite ? next test is on 30th, so no chance of quick attempt.
> 
> ...


Hope that you get your IE in time with the required score mate, if not ,write to your c/o mentioning an appropriate reason and time for submitting it, on the safe side block off the next ielts slot, wish you luck


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Siddhartha said:


> Hey All
> I was going through this forum and have cleared lot but i have one question.
> 
> I have 60 points(including australian exp of 2 years 3 months) for applying 175 visa and IELTS gives me 10 more for 7. FOr the previous attempt i got
> ...


I wouldnt recommend giving IELTS after DIAC. Some one's PR got refused because their ACS was done after lodging the application.

The best idea would be to directly query DIAC.


Here's the info from the google doc -
R***	Ireland	Sydney	Contracts Administrator	175	NA	9/5/2011	3/19/2012 Refused	No	Yes	Online	No	Visa Refused due to Skills Assessment dated 3 days after application


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Siddhartha said:


> Hey All
> I was going through this forum and have cleared lot but i have one question.
> 
> I have 60 points(including australian exp of 2 years 3 months) for applying 175 visa and IELTS gives me 10 more for 7. FOr the previous attempt i got
> ...


A migration agent whom i went to meet once told me that the IL's results can be submitted when the case officer is ready to make a decision about your application and not necessarily needed when at the time of lodging. 

I too didn't get 7 each in my first attempt and got a 6.5 for reading. He said(the agent) those results were sufficient for initial lodgement and told me to score 7 before the case officer makes the decision. 

However I could apply for visa because my ACS didn't come through at that time. So i don't know how far that statement is true.

I hope you won't have any issues in your application.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

spin123 said:


> A migration agent whom i went to meet once told me that the IL's results can be submitted when the case officer is ready to make a decision about your application and not necessarily needed when at the time of lodging.
> 
> I too didn't get 7 each in my first attempt and got a 6.5 for reading. He said(the agent) those results were sufficient for initial lodgement and told me to score 7 before the case officer makes the decision.
> 
> ...


If that is the case then, can I lodge my application rite away as all the other docs are ready only il's awaited and sure will score more then 6.5 in each module. (have been losing on writing 6.5 all three times, rest all above 7).

Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

rajnirwan said:


> I lodged 176 without kids passport and submitted pp later on


Hi rajnirwan,

Could you please explain how you did that?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> If that is the case then, can I lodge my application rite away as all the other docs are ready only il's awaited and sure will score more then 6.5 in each module. (have been losing on writing 6.5 all three times, rest all above 7).
> 
> Rgds,
> Rekha


I wouldn't recommend that because there's always a risk of your application getting rejected.

I only told about my experience because Siddharth had already lodged his application.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

If I remember correctly, you have to key in your IELTS TRF number and level of competency (superior, competent etc) in the online form. You won't get these info if you haven't got your IELTS results.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> If I remember correctly, you have to key in your IELTS TRF number and level of competency (superior, competent etc) in the online form. You won't get these info if you haven't got your IELTS results.


I second that, I strongly believe that you must have a valid IELTS score before you apply for 175.

Best bet is to directly check with DIAC - they are very responsive usually.


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

*helpppppppppppp*

Hi All

I m in the process of applying for 175 and my application is almost complete.

I have a problem with my payment.

The credit limit of my Credit card is not sufficient enough to make the payment.I have a friend in Australia who is ready to give her credit card for payment.

Please advice if I can use my friend's credit card who is in Australia.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

manasabr09 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I m in the process of applying for 175 and my application is almost complete.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can. I did the same; used my uncle's credit card (who lives in the UK) to pay DIAC as I couldn't find anyone locally with the credit card limit of almost 3 Lacs.


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

*Need Help !!!!*

Hi Varun,
I'm a newbie here and have gone through quite a lot of posts here which provide information on the migration to Australia. Thanks to each and every contributor for providing loads and loads of info and helping ppl on this forum.

Sorry if I posted this at the wrong place  Just had a couple of questions before I can go ahead with lodging my application with ACS.

Firstly let me introduce myself I am a BE graduate in Electronics & Communication , Age -25 and working as a IT Consultant. I have a total of 3.6 yrs exp in IT. So would I qualify to apply for the visa 175 (based on a fact that I would score a 7 in IELTS) 

Also since my BE is in E&C and Work experience is in IT do I need to have 4 yrs work exp to apply or with current work exp is it possible to apply???

If for the above question the ans is that I do qualify then second part of the question would be : I do have original documents scanned in Color can I send the same to ACS for assessments or I do need to get them notarized(like is it mandate). I do know a lot of people have been asking about document to be attested on this forum and have read quite a lot about it on this very thread. But just checking as each one has different documents that they submit.

I do have the below documents color scan to be submitted:
1. Current Passport copy
2. Degree Certificate
3. Marksheets
4. Experience Letter
5. Offer Letter from all employers
6. Relieving Letter from all employers
7. Appraisal & Promotion Letters from all employers
8. Payslips

I do have an Statuary Declaration from my previous employer which states my job title and start and end date but does not provide much detail on nature of work. but signed by my HR. So can I take the color scan of the same and submit or I still have to get them notarized???

Really appreciate if you could help . thanks in advance.











varunsal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Briefly the steps are -
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

srivasu said:


> I second that, I strongly believe that you must have a valid IELTS score before you apply for 175.
> 
> Best bet is to directly check with DIAC - they are very responsive usually.


I have valid TRF # from my last two attempts, only prob is W-6.5  

My case is also much similar to Sidhartha's, everything in place except 7's in il's and I am awaiting my next il's results on 22nd.

Rekha


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I have valid TRF # from my last two attempts, only prob is W-6.5
> 
> My case is also much similar to Sidhartha's, everything in place except 7's in il's and I am awaiting my next il's results on 22nd.
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha and rest of forum

I think one should also work on PLAN B i.e Visa 475(Regional sponsorship ) 

As I told you, I don't want to try ILETS again and again .If I don't score 7 each in this attempt( result awaiting on 22 June) I will apply 475 straight away 

Point to note here is that ,this visa comes in priority 2 ( I guess so ) so processing time is faster and also one get 10 points if get sponsorship 

Now my only question is apart from Victoria ,Does all state need minimum threshold requirement ( 6 each ) for this visa ???? or for this visa also one have to score 7 each ???


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

*Quick Question*

Hi All,

Feeling very happy today.

1. ACS cleared.IELTS 7 in each reqd for me.

Now need to file 175 ASAP.

Quesitons.

1. Child's ( 2 months old ) passport not in place.My agent has to me to go ahead and submit later.IS that ok?

2. My passport has a different permanent address.Hence i was told that by PCC is submitted need to have this in place.Issue is when i change address, there will be reissual of passport and hence number would change although will have reference to the old number.Will that be a problem later on?

A quick insight is highly appreciated.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> 2. My passport has a different permanent address.Hence i was told that by PCC is submitted need to have this in place.Issue is when i change address, there will be reissual of passport and hence number would change although will have reference to the old number.Will that be a problem later on?
> 
> A quick insight is highly appreciated.


Congratulations shyam. I can answer the second part for sure. This is not a problem as long as you have a valid reason for doing the same. We had applied for the 175 for my wife with her old passport. Then we got it re-issued for address change purpose and received a new passport with a different number. We just had to upload the filled 929 form along with the scan of the new passport. When we received our grant, it had the new passport reference.

All the best for you application process.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Feeling very happy today.
> 
> ...


Congrads once again and wish you a speedy grant old friend !


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi All,
I am awaiting my IELTS results, to be declared on 22nd June, I should get band 7 in all module to get 65 Points.
I have got a +ve ACS skill assessment but they have considered only till May 2011, since they said they consider the day on which the reference letter was issued and not the day of relieving letter .
I have applied for review with revised reference letter.
I have two queries,
1.	How long will it take to get the review done mine is in stage 4
2.	If there is a delay in getting the revised ACS assessment can I still apply for 175 PR visa before June 30, and later add the revised ACS assessment letter to the PR application.
I am asking this question since I am worried about the “recent work experience” clause(should be employed for 12 months in last 24 months in the given skill, I feel assessment till May 2011 may sabotage that) of eligibility.

Thanks


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Help in filling the online application form*

Hi All

I am applying for 175 online

I have a doubt regarding the below 2 question which is present in the online application form:

Question 1
_Provide details of ALL your family. Include family members that are not accompanying you to Australia as well as deceased family members. Where appropriate, you are required to provide details of the following family members: 
l Your parents 
l All your brothers and sisters (including full, half, step and adopted brothers and sisters) 
l All your children (including children from previous marriages/relationships) 
l All your other dependents (including any dependent children of a dependent) 
Migrating dependents
NON migrating dependents 
Other family members _

Migrating Dependent is my husband. There are no non migrating dependents.
Should I include all my family members who are non dependent and non Migrating?
Also should I attach any evidence for these family members who are non dependent and non Migrating?

Question 2
_Provide details of all countries in which you, your spouse/de facto partner or dependents (migrating or not) have lived for 12 months or more (since turning 16) during the last 10 years. The 12 month period of residence may be made up of a number of shorter periods. You must account for every year. _

What should I update in this section? All my life I ve been in India.

Please help


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

*Need you help Varun*

Hi Varun, 

Firstly thanks a lot for starting this thread.. 

In my case, my wife would be primary applicant as her education is relevant to the work exp. 

Our case is pretty similar to yours as she would be filing as BA like you did.

her details as follows

Age: 27
Quali: BE computer Science
Experience : 6 years in to IT, 2 years as Systems engineer and 4 years as PM Consultant ( somewhat similar to a BA profile)
She is currently going for IELTS coaching and booked exam slot for July 12.

We would like to look in to the roles and responbilities you put in as a BA.

It will be great if you could provide your email address...

Regards, 





varunsal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am only a month and a half old on this forum; have been reading almost all posts and threads from this forum and at the same time researching a lot. But, i have ended up little confused on how to proceed. I have identified Skilled Independent Migration PR visa as the right one for me. (not sure of going through State Sponsorship way)
> 
> ...


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Moderators/ Expats
I'm a newbie here and have gone through quite a lot of posts here which provide information on the migration to Australia. Thanks to each and every contributor for providing loads and loads of info and helping ppl on this forum.

Sorry if I posted this at the wrong place Just had a couple of questions before I can go ahead with lodging my application with ACS.

Firstly let me introduce myself I am a BE graduate in Electronics & Communication , Age -25 and working as a IT Consultant. I have a total of 3.6 yrs exp in IT. So would I qualify to apply for the visa 175 (based on a fact that I would score a 7 in IELTS) 

Also since my BE is in E&C and Work experience is in IT do I need to have 4 yrs work exp to apply or with current work exp is it possible to apply??? I would be applying for SOL - 261313 Software Engineer.
and If I require to take the RPL route what are the steps to be followed and documents required apart from the ones I mentioned below???

If for the above question the ans is that I do qualify then second part of the question would be : I do have original documents scanned in Color can I send the same to ACS for assessments or I do need to get them notarized(like is it mandate). I do know a lot of people have been asking about document to be attested on this forum and have read quite a lot about it on this very thread. But just checking as each one has different documents that they submit.

I do have the below documents color scan to be submitted:
1. Current Passport copy
2. Degree Certificate
3. Marksheets
4. Experience Letter
5. Offer Letter from all employers
6. Relieving Letter from all employers
7. Appraisal & Promotion Letters from all employers
8. Payslips

I do have an Statuary Declaration from my previous employer which states my job title and start and end date but does not provide much detail on nature of work. but signed by my HR. So can I take the color scan of the same and submit or I still have to get them notarized???

Really appreciate if you could help . thanks in advance.


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Feeling very happy today.
> 
> ...


You can still apply for PCC with new address( one year address proof is required) though it is not in your passport


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> If that is the case then, can I lodge my application rite away as all the other docs are ready only il's awaited and sure will score more then 6.5 in each module. (have been losing on writing 6.5 all three times, rest all above 7).
> 
> Rgds,
> Rekha


Rekha, 

Me too in the same boat, Missed 0.5 in writting and even applied for Re-Evaluation. To my bad, it was of no use 

I too attempted on 9th June in Hyd, waiting fingers crossed.


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

Not 100% sure but a non computer science graduate needs at least 6 years of experience in an IT profile I guess...

Be sure that applying for a Software Engineer is a little bit tedious. You have to show capabilities as a complete engineer who has worked in Software Design, Development, Testing and lastly Consulting too.

You would surely need to got through ACS via RPL approval of your skills. You can search the forum and easily locate information regarding the same.

I believe after 25th June - there is no need to send the hard copies. So in-case you are applying before that date - you need to get the originals photocopied and then notarized.

Then upload the documents in PDF and send the same over in a file to Australia too.

Your document list is perfect - don't forget every letter has to be detailed - with duties etc which is ofcourse not possible so you would need referral letters and statutory declaration as well. 

Everything should be notarized. Atleast that is what I did for my ACS.

Good luck mate!



korbie said:


> Hi Moderators/ Expats...


----------



## totaloz (Jun 17, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I have valid TRF # from my last two attempts, only prob is W-6.5
> 
> My case is also much similar to Sidhartha's, everything in place except 7's in il's and I am awaiting my next il's results on 22nd.
> 
> Rekha


Hi All

To my previous question. I had checked with the agent in oz and he said I should be having IElts at the time of applying. So in my case i should be waiting for the re eval score only, since later one cant be valid i guess since it was after the lodigment. SO praying god for the best. So one doubt i got results on 25th May and submitted reeval on 26th and when i called IDP they said they got the request from HYd office on 28th. SO considering these can i expect the result utmost by 1st week of july?

This was my third attempt. In my two previous attempts i got w -7 but this time i got 6.5 




Chin2 said:


> Hi Rekha and rest of forum
> 
> I think one should also work on PLAN B i.e Visa 475(Regional sponsorship )
> 
> ...


I checked in all the States sponsored but for Software engg they do require band 7 in all sections . I guess WA/Darwin requires band 7 must in speaking dont remeber for other but mostly it is like that.

Also what is the procedure for state sponsored? also i dont think there are much jobs for SE in state sponsored and we must stay there for 2 years. correct me if i'm wrong.

Also one more question regarding upload documents.

Age proof means can i submit my ssc certificate and along with this should i need to write any statuary declaration?

Also what does chararcter requirement penal clearance? Should i have to submit any doc for this now?

Also i dont require to submit form 160eh and 26eh now? And along with online documents ( attested ones) should i need to submit paper copies also?


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

*Need Help Mods/ Snr Expats*

Thanks for that info foxy  Well just to inform you that I have been working as a Siebel consultant and do possess the capabilities and exp you mentioned to apply for a software engineer.

So If I do require 6 yrs exp is there no way I could apply for class 175 /176 with SS?????

Also a quick ques I have worked for 2 previous employers say X & Y and do posses my statutory declaration from X ,offer letter,exp certificate & payslips and just have the exp letters from Y along with offer letter n payslips so as per what i have read on this forum I would be required to get a statutory declaration from Y too rite???? Is there an alternative to this as my Y company would under no circumstance give me on a letter head & seal it and for referral the people have moved out of the comp???


Also I can attach a Self statutory declaration for my present employer which is company Z along with a witness. cos if I would ask such a letter from my present employer it would pose a risk to my present job rite???

hope i did not confuse you.. 

I'm currently working in company Z and X & Y were my past employers respectively...

Also could some one please help me know if I would qualify for 175/176 under SS based on my exp and qualification!!!!!!!!!!!

Really appreciate your help and Thanks in Advance 







foxybagga said:


> Not 100% sure but a non computer science graduate needs at least 6 years of experience in an IT profile I guess...
> 
> Be sure that applying for a Software Engineer is a little bit tedious. You have to show capabilities as a complete engineer who has worked in Software Design, Development, Testing and lastly Consulting too.
> 
> ...


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

korbie said:


> cos if I would ask such a letter from my present employer it would pose a risk to my present job rite???


Not necessarily, my detailed work experience letter was signed by my manager and reviewed by the HR head and the director 

Be that as it may be, I think the ACS site mentions that if you believe that asking the current company for reference letters puts your job at risk, it is OK to give a statutory declaration.

Here's the statement from https://www.acs.org.au/public/ska/d... Guidelines for Applicants - Paperless V2.pdf

If Unable to Obtain an Employment Reference
If an applicant is unable to obtain an employment reference on a Company letterhead from an employer, an applicant can submit a Statutory Declaration from a work colleague.
Please Note: Self-references from applicants in the form of statutory declarations cannot be accepted as evidence of employment. If you provide a Statutory Declaration with your application, it must be from a third party, not a self-made statement.
A Statutory Declaration from a work colleague must be at a supervisory level describing the nature of the relationship with the applicant and supplying details of the duties performed and relevant dates of employment.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

ausv said:


> Rekha,
> 
> Me too in the same boat, Missed 0.5 in writting and even applied for Re-Evaluation. To my bad, it was of no use
> 
> I too attempted on 9th June in Hyd, waiting fingers crossed.


Ausv,

Hopefully we will clear it this time ray2:

Else, we are working on plan B n C , meaning Plan-B we are exploring options available for SS as most of us have 55 without il's 7 (6 will qualify us to apply without points) and Plan-C is exploring regional sponsorship options as it will add 10 points if selected.


Rekha


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

korbie said:


> Hi Moderators/ Expats
> I'm a newbie here and have gone through quite a lot of posts here which provide information on the migration to Australia. Thanks to each and every contributor for providing loads and loads of info and helping ppl on this forum.
> 
> Sorry if I posted this at the wrong place Just had a couple of questions before I can go ahead with lodging my application with ACS.
> ...


People with BE ECE as their major are not required to undergo the RPL route. There have been people on this forum who have confirmed this in the past. You can search this forum for more details.

I only submitted uncertified colour scans & photocopies and they worked fine.

Just make sure you submit all the docs you have on the company letter head which will prove your employment and also try getting reference letters with your roles & responsibilities on them.

All the very best!!


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> People with BE ECE as their major are not required to undergo the RPL route. There have been people on this forum who have confirmed this in the past. You can search this forum for more details.
> 
> I only submitted uncertified colour scans & photocopies and they worked fine.
> 
> ...


I am a BE ECE and my agent asked me to submit the RPL as "I was not from a ACS approved ICT branch of education". I did fill up those documents and got my ACS approval. Not sure if the ACS people really cared about those documents, but yes I did submit them.

Also for the reference letters on company letterhead, I asked them that I am trying to apply for scholarship for online higher education from an US university. There are couple of universities which do provide online MS. This was convincing enough for my companies HR and they provided me the required reference letter on the company letter head.


----------



## SVK (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Anj,
I have filed PR application under 175 subclass on 11th June 2012.
I will be soon applying for PCC.
Could you please let me know generally how much time will it take to get my Visa Grant letter.

IELTS - L - 8.5 , R - 7.5 , W - 8 , S - 7 Test date - 12th May 2012
ACS assessment completed on 8th June 2012 (Suitable for migration under 261312 (developer programmer) of the ANZSCO code.)


Thanks,
S.V.K.



anj1976 said:


> hi varun
> 
> as i mentioned earlier, look for the different skill lists, see where you fit, see what the minimum requirement for S and DIAC is because surprisingly, ACS requirement is different than that of DIAC. If you fit in both start gathering all documents for skill assessment, in the meanwhile start preparing for IELTS, see how much do you really require (take a point test from immi site and see how you qualify. if you are short of points you have to apply for state sponsorship as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

SVK said:


> Hi Anj,
> I have filed PR application under 175 subclass on 11th June 2012.
> I will be soon applying for PCC.
> Could you please let me know generally how much time will it take to get my Visa Grant letter.
> ...


You can check the time lines here --> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...G1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&hl=en_US&gid=0


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> I am a BE ECE and my agent asked me to submit the RPL as "I was not from a ACS approved ICT branch of education". I did fill up those documents and got my ACS approval. Not sure if the ACS people really cared about those documents, but yes I did submit them.
> 
> Also for the reference letters on company letterhead, I asked them that I am trying to apply for scholarship for online higher education from an US university. There are couple of universities which do provide online MS. This was convincing enough for my companies HR and they provided me the required reference letter on the company letter head.


Hi,
BE ECE is definitely considered an IT degree as I have seen people from this forum undergoing normal assessment route instead of the RPL route. Not sure why your agent suggested RPL route for you. This forum has lots of people who have undergone normal assessment route inspite of having completed BE in ECE.

One such person is 'Dreamaus' and his post here clarifies it:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/108039-rpl-176-a.html#post755552


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi,
> BE ECE is definitely considered an IT degree as I have seen people from this forum undergoing normal assessment route instead of the RPL route. Not sure why your agent suggested RPL route for you. This forum has lots of people who have undergone normal assessment route inspite of having completed BE in ECE.
> 
> One such person is 'Dreamaus' and his post here clarifies it:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/108039-rpl-176-a.html#post755552


May be my agent was over-cautious. So to be on the safest side, he ensured I complete RPL as well


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> May be my agent was over-cautious. So to be on the safest side, he ensured I complete RPL as well


May be he was. 

But as they say all is well that ends well. You have your visa which is what matters.


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

*Thanks !!!!!!!*

thanks for the information srivasu... that clears my doubt so i have the required docs just gonna finish the Statutory 

Declaration from a ex-manager as third party and submit along with the color scans of Offer,Exp letters and payslips which 

are all on the company's letter heads hope that shud not be a prob 

Also will just be a little more cautious and read the link provided by you before finalising on my document check-list.

Really appreciate your response sri..:clap2:

One more question if you can add some info on.. in one further posts "coolsnake" mentions of ppl in ECE need not under go 

the RPL route ??? have you come across any member or post on the same.

Thanks for the valuable replies :clap2:


----------



## SVK (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,
Not able to view the Excel.
Couls u please send it again?

Thanks & Regards,
S.V.K.


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks for the info coolsnake... will make sure to get reference letters with roles and responsibilities on it... 





coolsnake said:


> People with BE ECE as their major are not required to undergo the RPL route. There have been people on this forum who have confirmed this in the past. You can search this forum for more details.
> 
> I only submitted uncertified colour scans & photocopies and they worked fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi,
> BE ECE is definitely considered an IT degree as I have seen people from this forum undergoing normal assessment route instead of the RPL route. Not sure why your agent suggested RPL route for you. This forum has lots of people who have undergone normal assessment route inspite of having completed BE in ECE.
> 
> One such person is 'Dreamaus' and his post here clarifies it:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/108039-rpl-176-a.html#post755552


I'm another one of such an example. I have a Bachelor's in Electronics and Communications Engineering and my degree has been recognised by ACS without having to go through the RPL route.


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for clearing this... both coolsnake & gg3103

Also you have given me a ray of hope to actually complete the document checklist asap and apply for acs though I mite fall into the new scheme of skill select 

Well if you could just clarify If it is a mandate to have 6 yrs exp or with my current 3.6 yrs exp I can apply???

Thanks for your responses in advance 




coolsnake said:


> May be he was.
> 
> But as they say all is well that ends well. You have your visa which is what matters.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

korbie said:


> Thanks for clearing this... both coolsnake & gg3103
> 
> Also you have given me a ray of hope to actually complete the document checklist asap and apply for acs though I mite fall into the new scheme of skill select
> 
> ...


You can apply with your current experience. That should be fine.

Good Luck!!


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response coolsnake... will get the documents ready at the earliest to go ahead with my ACS and will keep you guys posted on the status of the same.. 




coolsnake said:


> You can apply with your current experience. That should be fine.
> 
> Good Luck!!


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

Coolsnake i have a quick ques for you ... could you just help me analyse the points I would acquire for applying 175 /176 SS???

Age : 30 points (since I'm in 25-32yrs)
Language IELTS: 10 (Hoping to get a score of 7 in each modules)
Overseas Employment : 5 (As i have 3.6 yrs of IT exp)
Educational qualification: 15 (for BE)
And If qualified a SS to add : 5 more points 
Is my understanding rite here???? :confused2:


appreciate your help 



coolsnake said:


> You can apply with your current experience. That should be fine.
> 
> Good Luck!!


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Yes korbie. You understanding is correct


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

korbie said:


> Coolsnake i have a quick ques for you ... could you just help me analyse the points I would acquire for applying 175 /176 SS???
> 
> Age : 30 points (since I'm in 25-32yrs)
> Language IELTS: 10 (Hoping to get a score of 7 in each modules)
> ...


Korbie,

your calculation is correct and good newz is starting from 1st Jul, for skill select 60 is the threshold 

what I would suggest is immidiately after applying for ACS, start working on your il's. ALL the BEST !!

Rekha


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

korbie said:


> Coolsnake i have a quick ques for you ... could you just help me analyse the points I would acquire for applying 175 /176 SS???
> 
> Age : 30 points (since I'm in 25-32yrs)
> Language IELTS: 10 (Hoping to get a score of 7 in each modules)
> ...


Hi,

Your calculations are correct. I too have the same amount of points.


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Ausv,
> 
> Hopefully we will clear it this time ray2:
> 
> ...


A good news, only 60 points are requried after July, 2012.  But not sure how long the EOI will take. Link for reference

What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks vvc appreciate your reply  



vvc said:


> Yes korbie. You understanding is correct


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for d information rekha  and that's really great news  

Also just curious to no as i have read quite a few posts about you missin out by .5 in il's so hows is your Il's goin ??? is it thru ???





Rekha Raman said:


> Korbie,
> 
> your calculation is correct and good newz is starting from 1st Jul, for skill select 60 is the threshold
> 
> ...


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

thank you spin great to hear all sailing in d same boat some reached the shore n some (like me) sailing thru :focus:.. so have u completed ur ACS n Il's ??? 



spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your calculations are correct. I too have the same amount of points.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

korbie said:


> Thank you for d information rekha  and that's really great news
> 
> Also just curious to no as i have read quite a few posts about you missin out by .5 in il's so hows is your Il's goin ??? is it thru ???


Korbie,

I am awaiting my results on 22nd Jun, this is my last chance before the rules change, praying it will be +ve. 

Rekha


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

Keep your fingers crossed n hope for the best 



Rekha Raman said:


> Korbie,
> 
> I am awaiting my results on 22nd Jun, this is my last chance before the rules change, praying it will be +ve.
> 
> Rekha


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

korbie said:


> thank you spin great to hear all sailing in d same boat some reached the shore n some (like me) sailing thru :focus:.. so have u completed ur ACS n Il's ???


Yep got my ACS and gave a one last try for IL's to get 8 in each. Let's see how it goes.....


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

hello guys....I am very to see my IELTS result....
I am able to score 7 in each band.
Listening	8.00,Reading	8.00,Speaking	7.50,Writing	7.00
OverAllBandScore	7.50

I gave my 2nd attempt through IDP ....so guys whats at your end ?


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

hello guys....I am very to see my IELTS result....
I am able to score 7 in each band.
Listening	8.00,Reading	8.00,Speaking	7.50,Writing	7.00
OverAllBandScore	7.50

I gave my 2nd attempt through IDP ....so guys whats at your end ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> hello guys....I am very to see my IELTS result....
> I am able to score 7 in each band.
> Listening	8.00,Reading	8.00,Speaking	7.50,Writing	7.00
> OverAllBandScore	7.50
> ...


Congrats !! Go ahead and file application


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Congrats !! Go ahead and file application



Thanks shelock.....but i guess We have to give scan copy of IELTS result...and it will come after 3 days...so next week only I can able to file ....


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> hello guys....I am very to see my IELTS result....
> I am able to score 7 in each band.
> Listening	8.00,Reading	8.00,Speaking	7.50,Writing	7.00
> OverAllBandScore	7.50
> ...


Hey congrats !!!

I lost mine again after 4th attempt in W-6.5 

ALL THE BEST with your application.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Thanks shelock.....but i guess We have to give scan copy of IELTS result...and it will come after 3 days...so next week only I can able to file ....


Congrats and all the best for the next phase. If you are located in a major city the TRF will reach you on Monday itself. IDP sends it by Blue dart.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey congrats !!!
> 
> I lost mine again after 4th attempt in W-6.5
> 
> ALL THE BEST with your application.


Consider re-evaluation. Its only by 0.5 in written.

Good Luck!


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Congrats and all the best for the next phase. If you are located in a major city the TRF will reach you on Monday itself. IDP sends it by Blue dart.


thank you...!!


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey congrats !!!
> 
> I lost mine again after 4th attempt in W-6.5
> 
> ALL THE BEST with your application.



oh..no...even I was having same feeling...but in forum some one suggested me to give exam from IDP......i think that helps me.but I am sure .5 you can gain ......how much time takes for revaluation ?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

After months of contemplating, I finally book for my IELTS on 18 Jul 2012. Wish me all the best


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> oh..no...even I was having same feeling...but in forum some one suggested me to give exam from IDP......i think that helps me.but I am sure .5 you can gain ......how much time takes for revaluation ?


I took test with IDP twice and same results.

I shud appreciate myself I am so consistent 6.5 all four tms, nothing less or more 

I dont think I have an option of EOR as lost in R-6, I believe its not possible to increase reading scores 

So, thats also not an option.

Rekha


----------



## terese (Apr 19, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I took test with IDP twice and same results.
> 
> I shud appreciate myself I am so consistent 6.5 all four tms, nothing less or more
> 
> ...


I know how u feel.. even im so consistent with writing
4 attempts... W-7 in all 4..


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I took test with IDP twice and same results.
> 
> I shud appreciate myself I am so consistent 6.5 all four tms, nothing less or more
> 
> ...



hum....what about 475 ? are willing to file under this ?they dont need 7 in each band ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> hum....what about 475 ? are willing to file under this ?they dont need 7 in each band ...


No it has lot of restrictions and I am not ready for it.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey congrats !!!
> 
> I lost mine again after 4th attempt in W-6.5
> 
> ALL THE BEST with your application.


Have you tried filing for re-evaluation? Most of the people I know were able to score better in re-evaluations. Please try this if you have not already done.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

*Just Lodged 175*

Hi All,

I have just lodged my 175 ... felt great when the credit card went thru..

Checked on the website and it says 

22/06/2012 Application received - processing commenced Message
22/06/2012 Application fee received



Feels like on top of the world.... CUrrent timelines indicate 4-5 months. is that correct????


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> No it has lot of restrictions and I am not ready for it.


Hi Rekha
Dont be sad, we are there for you. We will try again. Nothing is impossible

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi Rekha
> Dont be sad, we are there for you. We will try again. Nothing is impossible
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


thanks all for ur kind words !!

felt so low after 4th attemt with no positive result 

I am thinking of going for EOR, but only prob is with reading does it have any chance of increase ? Has anybody on this forum tried it, pls share ur exp.

I chkd with scores calculator, 30 correct anws fetch u 6.0 and 34 will get 7.0. How good are chances for increase in 3-4 anws ? I am confident I did very well in R & W if I go for re-vals will get 7 in W definately.

Rekha


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> thanks all for ur kind words !!
> 
> felt so low after 4th attemt with no positive result
> 
> ...



If it is Reading, it will be difficult, EoR only helps if u have either Speaking or Writing 6.5 - since these subjective marking can potentially vary.

I once tried EoR for Speaking & Writing both were 6.5, (where I had Listening 8.5 & Reading 7.5) - and I failed in EoR wasting long time & almost same cost for Re-Exam


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> thanks all for ur kind words !!
> 
> felt so low after 4th attemt with no positive result
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha 

I think it's very remote possibility to increase score in reading in reval ,each answer is matched according to the answers which examiner had already defined


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

hi all want 2 ask an opinion here ???

If I claim to show only 2.3 yrs of exp from my ex-employer n 5months present employer omitting my first 1 yr exp (I worked in two companies first 1 yr in "X" compny n next 2.3yrs in "Y" company) n do not claim (5 points for overseas exp) can i still apply to ACS with this exp as the new rule has 60 points which i would qualify for ???


Reason for the above being: I got in touch with my first employer where i worked for 1 yr for getting the exp letter with my job details n got a reply from them stating they wont be giving me any letter with the duties/responsibilities of my work on paper or mail also to add on to my misery my ex-manager is out of country so don really know what to do here tried convincing a couple of seniors to provide me with a ref letter but in vain as they are unwilling (probably scared) for some reason to provide such details ??? 
But i do have the offer letters, exp letter which states my designation, term of employment and payslips all on company letter heads 

So instead of wasting much time further I'm planning to skip this exp and apply which is not wise but no option left???

So can any one tel me if i do so there would be a gap in my resume n other doc's will this be noticed n questioned upon by ACS ??? If No that's gud but if Yes then shud i need to substantiate this wit some tin or just lie to them that i was jobless for a yr??? sorry mite sound really dumb but i'm totally goofed up on this??

Appreciate your help n response  Thanks for ur replies in advance !!!!!


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

*Opinion Required!!!!!!*

hi all want 2 ask an opinion here ???

If I claim to show only 2.3 yrs of exp from my ex-employer n 5months present employer omitting my first 1 yr exp (I worked in two companies first 1 yr in "X" compny n next 2.3yrs in "Y" company) n do not claim (5 points for overseas exp) can i still apply to ACS with this exp as the new rule has 60 points which i would qualify for ???


Reason for the above being: I got in touch with my first employer where i worked for 1 yr for getting the exp letter with my job details n got a reply from them stating they wont be giving me any letter with the duties/responsibilities of my work on paper or mail also to add on to my misery my ex-manager is out of country so don really know what to do here tried convincing a couple of seniors to provide me with a ref letter but in vain as they are unwilling (probably scared) for some reason to provide such details ??? 
But i do have the offer letters, exp letter which states my designation, term of employment and payslips all on company letter heads 

So instead of wasting much time further I'm planning to skip this exp and apply which is not wise but no option left??? 

So can any one tel me if i do so there would be a gap in my resume n other doc's will this be noticed n questioned upon by ACS ??? If No that's gud but if Yes then shud i need to substantiate this wit some tin or just lie to them that i was jobless for a yr??? sorry mite sound really dumb but i'm totally goofed up on this :confused2:

Appreciate your help n response  Thanks for ur replies in advance !!!!!


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Do not lie. If you are unable to get experience letters, make a statutory declaration


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> Do not lie. If you are unable to get experience letters, make a statutory declaration


What sort of statuary declarataion is that? Any sampel please. Thanks


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> thanks all for ur kind words !!
> 
> felt so low after 4th attemt with no positive result
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha, 

Sorry to say that It's mere waste of time and Endless wait. In My Previous attempt I got 6.5 in Writting and rest are above 7. But they sent me the same score stating there is no change that too after 7 weeks of time.


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey congrats !!!
> 
> I lost mine again after 4th attempt in W-6.5
> 
> ALL THE BEST with your application.


I'm also consistent for the 2nd time in Writting with 6.5. My bad


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

*ACS to be re-evaluated??*

My ACS was done in Jan 2012 with around 7.6 Years of Exp and by this Aug I have 8 years of exp. 

I have a doubt here. Do claim the Points for 8 years of experience, Do I need to get re-evaluated by ACS again or the ACS letter with the rest of the experience will suffice?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

ausv said:


> My ACS was done in Jan 2012 with around 7.6 Years of Exp and by this Aug I have 8 years of exp.
> 
> I have a doubt here. Do claim the Points for 8 years of experience, Do I need to get re-evaluated by ACS again or the ACS letter with the rest of the experience will suffice?


Good QUestion!!!
I'm also interested to know the answer


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Good QUestion!!!
> I'm also interested to know the answer


I remember to have read this in the same forum or some place else that as long as you are in the same company (and can furnish proof of the continuance), DIAC will award you points of work experience till, I think, date of PR application. In my opinion, I think they should ideally consider your experience till the date of evaluation by case officer...Senior Expats can shed more light on the same..

Thanks


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Hi All,
> I am awaiting my IELTS results, to be declared on 22nd June, I should get band 7 in all module to get 65 Points.
> I have got a +ve ACS skill assessment but they have considered only till May 2011, since they said they consider the day on which the reference letter was issued and not the day of relieving letter .
> I have applied for review with revised reference letter.
> ...


Hi,
I have got favorable IELTS score(7.5 in each module, 7.5 Overall). That helps me to get the required 65 points :clap2:.

Now my only concern is if I can go ahead and apply for 175 Visa with the existing +ve assessment I have or should I wait for review results from ACS for the recent work experience criteria :confused2:.

Regards


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

sorry if i am in the wrong thread. Just posting the question as there are so many members following this thread and i am hoping to find a solution.

We had a baby this month i.e. on the 7-Jun-2012 and we are in the process of applying the Birth certificate and passport. Now the whole process in Bangalore takes 25 to 30 days (due to rule change in issuing the Birth certificate).

due to the 30th June deadline i cannot afford to wait till my baby gets her passport, Is there a way to add my daughter after lodging the 175 application? 


Regards
anand


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Hi,
> I have got favorable IELTS score(7.5 in each module, 7.5 Overall). That helps me to get the required 65 points :clap2:.
> 
> Now my only concern is if I can go ahead and apply for 175 Visa with the existing +ve assessment I have or should I wait for review results from ACS for the recent work experience criteria :confused2:.
> ...


As i have understood did u re-apply to ACS again before the first one is expired?
Just b/c u wanted to claim points for an experience after the date of issuance of first assessment letter??
I have my Assessment got in Sep 2011, I have been working in the same position and organization as when it was assessed by ACS. If i wanted to claim points also for job experience after the date of issuance of my assessment letter then i would have to re apply to ACS?

Please help me in this regard to get it clear....


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> As i have understood did u re-apply to ACS again before the first one is expired?
> Just b/c u wanted to claim points for an experience after the date of issuance of first assessment letter??
> I have my Assessment got in Sep 2011, I have been working in the same position and organization as when it was assessed by ACS. If i wanted to claim points also for job experience after the date of issuance of my assessment letter then i would have to re apply to ACS?
> 
> Please help me in this regard to get it clear....



I am not sure about your case, my understanding is that you have to re-apply, seniors can give right inputs.

In my case, i have asked for review provinding latest reference letter since in the ACS +ve assessment I have got they have considered only till the date of reference letter(I applied nearly a year after I got the reference letter from my previous employer).

Regards


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

World2009 said:


> sorry if i am in the wrong thread. Just posting the question as there are so many members following this thread and i am hoping to find a solution.
> 
> We had a baby this month i.e. on the 7-Jun-2012 and we are in the process of applying the Birth certificate and passport. Now the whole process in Bangalore takes 25 to 30 days (due to rule change in issuing the Birth certificate).
> 
> ...


Yes i think it will not hurt if u send her birth document and passport after the lodgement of ur application as it is very common. At the time of application, those documents are necessary and should be completed for which u are going to claim points. That's what i understand...


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

World2009 said:


> sorry if i am in the wrong thread. Just posting the question as there are so many members following this thread and i am hoping to find a solution.
> 
> We had a baby this month i.e. on the 7-Jun-2012 and we are in the process of applying the Birth certificate and passport. Now the whole process in Bangalore takes 25 to 30 days (due to rule change in issuing the Birth certificate).
> 
> ...


Hey Congratulations....:clap2:
Yes u can add ur daughter after lodging your application..u can always explain ur situation to the case officer...it wont be any problem...

cheers,
R.


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey Congratulations....:clap2:
> Yes u can add ur daughter after lodging your application..u can always explain ur situation to the case officer...it wont be any problem...
> 
> cheers,
> R.


thank you,
its a great relief, cud you let me know how i will do that (sorr for the pain)

regards
Anand


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

World2009 said:


> thank you,
> its a great relief, cud you let me know how i will do that (sorr for the pain)
> 
> regards
> Anand



No Issues.. 
Actually u dont have to do anything now...When u are assigned a case officer you could explain him that u did not have the required docs at the time of filing visa as it takes time to get documents in India. 

Cheers,
R.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

ausv said:


> My ACS was done in Jan 2012 with around 7.6 Years of Exp and by this Aug I have 8 years of exp.
> 
> I have a doubt here. Do claim the Points for 8 years of experience, Do I need to get re-evaluated by ACS again or the ACS letter with the rest of the experience will suffice?


If you are still working for the same company, no need for ACS revaluation. When you lodge the visa application, upload all documents you sent earlier to ACS plus proof that you are still employed in the same company such as payslips etc.

Remember that the purpose of ACS is to asssess your skills against your nominated occupation. DIAC still requires you to provide proof of employment in the nominated occupation covering the number of years you want to claim. That's why it is very common for some applicants being asked by DIAC CO to provide payslips, tax returns etc even if they are already assessed positively by ACS


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Hi,
> I have got favorable IELTS score(7.5 in each module, 7.5 Overall). That helps me to get the required 65 points :clap2:.
> 
> Now my only concern is if I can go ahead and apply for 175 Visa with the existing +ve assessment I have or should I wait for review results from ACS for the recent work experience criteria :confused2:.
> ...


Anybody please provide your valuable inputs.

Regards
Chennaite


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Chennaite said:


> Anybody please provide your valuable inputs.
> 
> Regards
> Chennaite


If you have all evidence if work experience for your nominated occupation covering the years you are claiming, you can proceed with lodging the application


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> If you have all evidence if work experience for your nominated occupation covering the years you are claiming, you can proceed with lodging the application


Thank you for the valuable input. So I can lodge the application for 175 and then when I get the revised assessment I can add it to the application isn't it?

Regards
Chennaite


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

*SD Ques !!!!*

Thanks for the response End of Days  but I just read a post from some expats here stating that SD is not being considered by ACS lately here's the heading of the thread posted by andiamo 
*ACS Skill Assessment - Statutory Declarations not accepted ? ? *

and as shared with you my situation I'm unable to get reference letters or SD (signed by colleagues) 

But If I can understand what you trying to say is get SD signed by the notary person as witness along with my sign n submit (no need of my ex-colleagues signs)!!!! is my understanding rite here 

Thanks in advance for ur help 






TheEndofDays said:


> Do not lie. If you are unable to get experience letters, make a statutory declaration


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

hey chennaite jus was goin through ur below post and would require a lill bit of info from ur end here..
As i see below that you have quite a lot of exp n wud like 2 know for the ones were ACS has accepted your exp in the respective domains wat were the substantial proofs you provided like offer letter,exp letter n payslips or along with that SD n reference letters too or just the first three (offer letter,exp letter n payslips)were accepted by them???

Appreciate ur response 


___________________________________________________________________
As posted by you earlier on this forum:
Thank you for the inputs. I have got the +ve assessment.
Below are the details about my experience they have considered.

Your Skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates : 11/97 - 02/99 (0 Years 0 Months)
Position : Software Engineer - Not assessable due to insufficient Detail
Employer : Company1
Country : India

Dates : 3/99 - 08/99 (0 Years 0 Months)
Position : Senior Programmer - Not assessable due to insufficient Detail
Employer : Company2
Country : India

Dates : 8/99 - 04/00 (0 Years 8 Months)
Position : Senior Programmer
Employer : Company3
Country : India

Dates : 4/00 - 01/03 (2 Years 9 Months)
Position : Systems Analyst
Employer : Company4
Country : India

Dates : 1/03 - 06/05 (2 Years 5 Months)
Position : Project Leader
Employer : Company5
Country : India

Dates : 06/05 - 05/11 (5 Years 11 Months)
Position : Assistant Project Manager
Employer : Company6
Country : India

Dates : 09/11 - 03/12 (0 Years 0 Months)
Position : Project Manager - Not assessable due to insufficient Detail
Employer : Company7(Current Employer)
Country : India

_____________________________________________


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

korbie said:


> Thanks for the response End of Days  but I just read a post from some expats here stating that SD is not being considered by ACS lately here's the heading of the thread posted by andiamo
> *ACS Skill Assessment - Statutory Declarations not accepted ? ? *
> 
> and as shared with you my situation I'm unable to get reference letters or SD (signed by colleagues)
> ...


Hi Korbie, no self SD is not accepted by ACS they want reference letters from employers or SD from colleagues. That was the reason I had to provide documents at multiple occations. Remember reference letters from employers or SC from colleagues must specify your roles and responsibilities, this is another reason my latest experience is mentioned as "not accessable due to insifficiant information" for which I have applied for review.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

World2009 said:


> sorry if i am in the wrong thread. Just posting the question as there are so many members following this thread and i am hoping to find a solution.
> 
> We had a baby this month i.e. on the 7-Jun-2012 and we are in the process of applying the Birth certificate and passport. Now the whole process in Bangalore takes 25 to 30 days (due to rule change in issuing the Birth certificate).
> 
> ...


This is an extract pertaining to the requirement of passport for family members from "General Skilled Migration" booklet -

"For most General Skilled Migration visas, family members (partners, dependent children 
or dependent relatives) who apply at the same time can apply on the same form and pay 
one charge. A child who is born after an application is made (but before it is decided) 
will be included in the parent’s application. This will be done automatically once the 
department is notified in writing of the details of the newborn child together with a 
certified copy of the child’s full birth certificate. In some circumstances, a partner or 
dependent child can be added to an application. Members of your family unit included 
in your application must also meet certain visa requirements."

Therefore nothing to worry- apply now and mention that the child has just been born and about the June 29th deadline. Attach a certificate from the hospital in case a birth certificate is not available.

Good Luck!


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info chennaite  so in my case now i'm unable to provide reference letters or SD signed by Colleagues what can i do??? is there an alternative ???

Appreciate your response 




Chennaite said:


> Hi Korbie, no self SD is not accepted by ACS they want reference letters from employers or SD from colleagues. That was the reason I had to provide documents at multiple occations. Remember reference letters from employers or SC from colleagues must specify your roles and responsibilities, this is another reason my latest experience is mentioned as "not accessable due to insifficiant information" for which I have applied for review.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi All. 

Yesterday I have lodged my 175 application. 

I have all my work related documents for claimed employment .except payslip of 1st company; I am not able to get payslip from finance dept. I have lost my form 16 
its been 5-6 years now . I have downloaded the bank statements for that period. I have contacted to Income tax office , they can only give me last 2 years of form 16 .which I already have .

Expert- anyone had this situation .how many payslips you guys provided for each employment?


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi All. 

Yesterday I have lodged my 175 application. 

I have all my work related documents for claimed employment .except payslip of 1st company; I am not able to get payslip from finance dept. I have lost my form 16 
its been 5-6 years now . I have downloaded the bank statements for that period. I have contacted to Income tax office , they can only give me last 2 years of form 16 .which I already have .

Expert- anyone had this situation .how many payslips you guys provided for each employment?


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Yesterday I have lodged my 175 application.
> 
> ...



I think its upto CO, so wait for CO instruction - if more doc is needed.

I submitted only reference letters (strictly following DIAC guidelines) from my Manager/HR on Company letterhead and uploaded color scan - that was enough in my case.

for Year of experience point claim, i submitted Assessing authority advice letter (Engineers Australia) 8 year of last 10

Hope it helps


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Yesterday I have lodged my 175 application.
> 
> ...


Shree,

From what I understand is that if you send all the documents you had published to ACS should suffice. I don't think there will be a huge difference in the way DIAC and ACS would evaluate your application.

If at all asked by CO you can just send the bank statements.

Thanks.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

hahamed said:


> I think its upto CO, so wait for CO instruction - if more doc is needed.
> 
> I submitted only reference letters (strictly following DIAC guidelines) from my Manager/HR on Company letterhead and uploaded color scan - that was enough in my case.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hahamed...I have set of all documents only had query for 1 st company's payslip...lets see what Co has to say on this .


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

migrateToAus said:


> Shree,
> 
> From what I understand is that if you send all the documents you had published to ACS should suffice. I don't think there will be a huge difference in the way DIAC and ACS would evaluate your application.
> 
> ...


Ok I will wait till CO asked for extra documents...Set of ACS documents is already ready ...and uploaded...
Thanks for you reply !


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Ok I will wait till CO asked for extra documents...Set of ACS documents is already ready ...and uploaded...
> Thanks for you reply !



Hey Shree,

even I have filed for 175 on 23rd June.
Did u upload form 1221 and form 80.
are u the only applicant in your application or do u have dependents...


R.


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey Shree,
> 
> even I have filed for 175 on 23rd June.
> Did u upload form 1221 and form 80.
> ...


form 1221 and 80 both. I am applying with my wife .


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> form 1221 and 80 both. I am applying with my wife .


so did u upload the forms for both u and ur wife...
are u claiming points for partner skills...


while filling form 1221 did u mention anything for the below question...

*Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?*

R.


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> I remember to have read this in the same forum or some place else that as long as you are in the same company (and can furnish proof of the continuance), DIAC will award you points of work experience till, I think, date of PR application. In my opinion, I think they should ideally consider your experience till the date of evaluation by case officer...Senior Expats can shed more light on the same..
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Karan for the information


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> so did u upload the forms for both u and ur wife...
> are u claiming points for partner skills...
> 
> 
> ...



I am not clamming partner points,yes we have uploaded form 80 for both. 
can you tell me under which heading you can see below question.
Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?

what is your status rinkesh? I can not see any timeline in your message .


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> I am not clamming partner points,yes we have uploaded form 80 for both.
> can you tell me under which heading you can see below question.
> Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?
> 
> what is your status rinkesh? I can not see any timeline in your message .


this is actually Q43 in form 1221...

well the current status is i have applied for 175 on 23rd June and I am in the process of uploading documents...

i have another question: when i have filled the online visa application i did not mention my wifes current job as it was just the third day of her new job so could not manage any documents and now when i am filling the form 80and 1221 is it advisable to fill in the new job details...

R.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All,

Is there a way I can check my DIAC status the way we could do for ACS?
Atleast will have something to do everyday  other than waiting....

Thanks!!
-JAs


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there a way I can check my DIAC status the way we could do for ACS?
> Atleast will have something to do everyday  other than waiting....
> ...


Yes, follow the link- ecom.immi.gov. a u/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Mayur...

Can you outline the various Status's?


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Thanks for the reply Mayur...
> 
> Can you outline the various Status's?


I am also looking for the same- can one of the seniors please outline the various statuses as well as what each of those mean. It would be helpful for new applicants like myself.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Those who applied for 175 and waiting for CO allocation..

Client Service Charter:
Client Service Charter

IT SAYS :::

Applications with nominated occupations on the Skilled Occupation List Schedule 1.
See: Skilled Occupation List ( 37KB PDF file)

Order of processing will be:

applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect
applications within this priority for other GSM subclasses (subclass 175, 176, 475, 487, 885 and 886 applications).



This clearly means that Skill select will be faster ... and 175 might get further delayed.

Any Comments???????


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

i dont think so, 

1. Skillselect Invitations are still few weeks away, new applicants will take sometime to lodge after that
2. If 1k application processed per week, by this month most old application should get allocation.
3. June rush this year didnt seem to be as bad as last year.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Any idea when is skillselect officially starting.. (I heard Aug'12)


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats correct, 1st round of Invitation due early August.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Can someone please outline me the new process. I am very confused. I am putting my understanding below:

1) Apply for skill assessment
2) Using Skillselect fill an EOI (EOI valid for 2yrs)
3) If Aus thinks that my skill/exp needed then they wil send an invite.
4) Then i need to file for Visa
5) Wil get CO allocated

Please let me know the correct process.

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

correct - this is not so simple as it used to be as in 175 , also there is ceiling & point system that limits number of invitation. 

cheers!


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Now my next question 

For those who have already applied for State Sponsorship, and will get approved by Aug they will surely get an invite right? so they will fall under "1st round of Invitation due early August."

Any idea for those who have not applied visa before 1st july and does not have any SS approved... for them getting an invite would take how long. (i mean can they be part of 1st round of Invitation as i heard that inivation might start for new applicants in Jan'13)

Thanks!!
-Jas


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

a quick question... I have applied for 175 (my wife and daughter are included in the application). Upon approval can i go there first and than get my wife and daughter may be after 5 to 6 months (before the deadline of initial entry). As it gives me time to settle down, look out for job


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

yes you can do that...no problem with that until u r not missing the initial entry deadline...


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Those who applied for 175 and waiting for CO allocation..
> 
> Client Service Charter:
> Client Service Charter
> ...


Think of it in this way ! , you have a plate of French-fries and a burger in front of you, what would you put in to your mouth first ? in most cases, it'l be the fries , the Skill select is something like that , meaning easy to pick up and eat (read process) , but after a couple of fries you cant stop but open the burger out of its wrapping and take a bit ! the burger in this case is the GSM 175 Application, meaning that you cant continue for very long just in skill-select without taking a bite of the burger, therefore although the processing times have been changed,as per the charter, the gap between skill select and 175's wont be that far part! , my two cents on this debate.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

mhk said:


> yes you can do that...no problem with that until u r not missing the initial entry deadline...


Please can u guide me What is the initial entry deadline?


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Please can u guide me What is the initial entry deadline?



Its the date by which you need to make an entry into AUS to activate your PR failing which your PR would be Null and Void. 

Is this clear?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Its the date by which you need to make an entry into AUS to activate your PR failing which your PR would be Null and Void.
> 
> Is this clear?


And is there a specific time period such as 3 months or 6 months before this deadline is reached... Means how much time one could take before making an entry into AUS after a visa is issued..


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

that date is mentioned on your visa...it's usually one year from the date of ur pcc/medical (whichever is earlier)...


----------



## Paggy-king (Jul 9, 2012)

I heard that from 2 july 2012, subclass 175 & 176 visa are scrapped. and 189 & 190 are come into tp picture. I would like know more about this new subclass. Can anyone help me on the same ?


----------



## Paggy-king (Jul 9, 2012)

Also let me know the document need to prepared . I'm software test eng with 6.5 yrs exp


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and I joined because I was following it since quiet long.

Let me brief you with my case. I have applied for GSM175 (paper-based) on 26-Jun-2012 and my application was received at DIAC Adelaide office on 29-Jun-2012 at 3pm. I cleared and submitted both as evidence, my ACS (Skill assessment) and IELTS (7+ in each module). I am Software Engineer (261313) and applied for the similar profession. I have submitted certified copies of my passport, birth certificate, education certificates, reference letters, national id card, marriage certificate, and all these were submitted alongwith the transalations wherever required. I submitted the same for my wife as she is appearing as secondary applicant in my case.

With all the experts around, I just wanted to share my case so that I can get few suggestions and improve it where ever its possible. Furthermore, I am also worried about the response from them as I haven't received any as yet. Its suppose to be an acknowledgement letter/email. Does anyone of you can suggest me the approximate/average time they take in acknowledging the paper based GSM175 application.

Thanks
<-xubeynalym->


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey xubeynalym...it might not be very relevant...but y did u choose to use a paper-based application?


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

hahamed said:


> correct - this is not so simple as it used to be as in 175 , also there is ceiling & point system that limits number of invitation.
> 
> cheers!


Don't forget IELTS, you need to submit it with EOI.


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

mhk said:


> Hey xubeynalym...it might not be very relevant...but y did u choose to use a paper-based application?


I actually intended to submit it online but later had various difficulties with the payment. The major question was tht what wud be lodgement date if my credit card fails and I have to do a second attempt for the payment. Furthermore, I also successfully did my ACS via paper based application so i opted to go for paper based application this time too. Just to be on safe side with my application lodgement date, which I presume in my case should be 29-Jun-2012.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

I got it...btw lodgement date is when u enter ur credit card details and press the submit button...and its more quick, more relaible and cheaper then the paper-based alternative, as u dont have to spend money on couriers...


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

mhk said:


> I got it...btw lodgement date is when u enter ur credit card details and press the submit button...and its more quick, more relaible and cheaper then the paper-based alternative, as u dont have to spend money on couriers...


Yes, you are right but dear I was facing transaction limit issue and didn't knew anyone who actually does have it. Situation was such that I was left with that option only. I also filled the manual form during the rush time. I am an IT professional and one can always assume that online submission would be my biggest preference. However, it all ended up differently.


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hey congrats !!!
> 
> I lost mine again after 4th attempt in W-6.5
> 
> ALL THE BEST with your application.


I used to get 6.5 everytime until my friend told me to be careful with the word counts. Infact he suggested couple of things to me and I got 7.5 score in writing. I wish if this can help you.

First, ignore the words with three letters or less during the word count so its obvious that I have to write longer letter/essay next time. 

Second, not to write more than 5 paragraphs in task 2 (essay). Four paragraphs will also do the job for you. It is mandatory to write Intro (1st para) with Conclusion (last para), remember its a MUST. Hence you're left with 2 or 3 paragraphs in between to write your actual content. Out of many good approaches, a decent approach can be to discuss atleast three causes/problems in the 2nd para and Solutions in the 3rd para.

The above was just a suggestion and I am sharing it to you because I had the same concern. Though its not guaranteed that you will improve you're score but if you r re-appearing in ur IELTS then this may be worth a try.

Best of Luck


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> I used to get 6.5 everytime until my friend told me to be careful with the word counts. Infact he suggested couple of things to me and I got 7.5 score in writing. I wish if this can help you.
> 
> First, ignore the words with three letters or less during the word count so its obvious that I have to write longer letter/essay next time.
> 
> ...


thanks xubeynalym for sharing the above details . I have applied to WA SS as I have 55 (with 6 in each ils) + 5 (SS will get an guaranteed invite as well as make me eligible), now praying god my SS gets approved and I dont require to take ils ever again 

Thanks again,
Rekha


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> thanks xubeynalym for sharing the above details . I have applied to WA SS as I have 55 (with 6 in each ils) + 5 (SS will get an guaranteed invite as well as make me eligible), now praying god my SS gets approved and I dont require to take ils ever again
> 
> Thanks again,
> Rekha


Rekha,

Just a thought, while you've submitted ur request with 55+5 points. Why not try and get 10 additional points for English ability. I just had this thought because ur case is very much similar to mine. I too had this issue of getting 6.5 in one module and 7+ in rest. I also thought for State Sponsorship assuming that I might not be able to secure 7+ in each. But I gave it another try and see i was able to secure 7.5, 7.5, 7.5, 8 (overall 7.5)

I was so happy and wondered tht if I wud hv not tried, I may have not achieved it. And believe me, its always a wonderful feeling when u achieve sumthing which has demanded a lot from u. I think u shud not lose hopes. Stay positive. Give more efforts and 100% dedication. Concentrate well. I am very much confident that u'll b able to get it.

Just a try!!!!


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> Rekha,
> 
> Just a thought, while you've submitted ur request with 55+5 points. Why not try and get 10 additional points for English ability. I just had this thought because ur case is very much similar to mine. I too had this issue of getting 6.5 in one module and 7+ in rest. I also thought for State Sponsorship assuming that I might not be able to secure 7+ in each. But I gave it another try and see i was able to secure 7.5, 7.5, 7.5, 8 (overall 7.5)
> 
> ...


HI xubeynalym,
I was in the same situation after my 4th attempt just as Rekha and you with 55+5 points without ielts. I missed that in Reading 6.5 .

But then i decided to retake on 30th June as i was not feeling satisfied without Ielts. My test was good and now i'm praying to achieve the desired score this time. Fingers Crossed
Please pray for me as it required me to gather all my strengths for a 5th time .Also there was a mishap just one day before the test day that my car was stolen... I really need a lot of prayers for my success.


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> HI xubeynalym,
> I was in the same situation after my 4th attempt just as Rekha and you with 55+5 points without ielts. I missed that in Reading 6.5 .
> 
> But then i decided to retake on 30th June as i was not feeling satisfied without Ielts. My test was good and now i'm praying to achieve the desired score this time. Fingers Crossed
> Please pray for me as it required me to gather all my strengths for a 5th time .Also there was a mishap just one day before the test day that my car was stolen... I really need a lot of prayers for my success.


Not to worry friend. Simply enjoy the moment. We're humans and we can keep on trying.

Cheers!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> Rekha,
> 
> Just a thought, while you've submitted ur request with 55+5 points. Why not try and get 10 additional points for English ability. I just had this thought because ur case is very much similar to mine. I too had this issue of getting 6.5 in one module and 7+ in rest. I also thought for State Sponsorship assuming that I might not be able to secure 7+ in each. But I gave it another try and see i was able to secure 7.5, 7.5, 7.5, 8 (overall 7.5)
> 
> ...


I agree, thats plan B 

Currently I am completely wind blown after continuous 3 attempts in a row, so cooling it off. Meanwhile thought I might as well check for other options.. if my luck smiles on me and I get SS and an invite then, no more ils :clap2:

If not then back to pavilion and go for another attempt :boxing:


Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> HI xubeynalym,
> I was in the same situation after my 4th attempt just as Rekha and you with 55+5 points without ielts. I missed that in Reading 6.5 .
> 
> But then i decided to retake on 30th June as i was not feeling satisfied without Ielts. My test was good and now i'm praying to achieve the desired score this time. Fingers Crossed
> Please pray for me as it required me to gather all my strengths for a 5th time .Also there was a mishap just one day before the test day that my car was stolen... I really need a lot of prayers for my success.


I absolutely understand ur situation , it was bad.

I pray that u make it this time, ALL THE BEST !!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I agree, thats plan B
> 
> Currently I am completely wind blown after continuous 3 attempts in a row, so cooling it off. Meanwhile thought I might as well check for other options.. if my luck smiles on me and I get SS and an invite then, no more ils :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi All

I agree with Rekha to full extend 

It's very smart of her to apply WA SS 190 ,who knows if she get lucky then why to waste time and money on ILETS(My best wishes for her) 


190 is a permanent visa and it's practical to think that one will live in one state even if have 189 at least for 2 yrs.

After 2 yrs

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I agree with Rekha to full extend
> 
> ...


Problm with 190 is that I will have to work in the same state/territory for a certain time period. God forbid, if i fail to attain a job or couldn't fullfill this criteria thn i may end up in a big difficulty. May be more bigger loss of time and money. I am not doubting anyone's ability or skills and I pray that we all get succeeded. 
But why not try once with full 100% effort; who knows u fly to australia as free bird, widout any conditions. 

Another reason why I encouraged Rekha for another attempt was her points. We aren't sure that the points that she has scored will be enuff for an invite. As months passes by, selection criteria will become tougher. Hence, if we see a possibility of gaining few additional points thn why not make her case stronger.

I am just trying to be optimistic with things. However, I also agree, we should always take a wise decision and I also appreciate Rekha for her smart move. But still, I believe one should always give it a try.

Cheers!


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> Problm with 190 is that I will have to work in the same state/territory for a certain time period. God forbid, if i fail to attain a job or couldn't fullfill this criteria thn i may end up in a big difficulty. May be more bigger loss of time and money. I am not doubting anyone's ability or skills and I pray that we all get succeeded.
> But why not try once with full 100% effort; who knows u fly to australia as free bird, widout any conditions.
> 
> Another reason why I encouraged Rekha for another attempt was her points. We aren't sure that the points that she has scored will be enuff for an invite. As months passes by, selection criteria will become tougher. Hence, if we see a possibility of gaining few additional points thn why not make her case stronger.
> ...


Hi 

Ok ,let's take your example ,I guess you don't have a job offer offshore so eventually you have choose a city in Australia( as you said you are free bird ) which seems best for your profession 

Now you are in a city ,you have a rented apartment ( comes with certain locking period I guess) ,have local phone number etc etc 

So what is the possibility for you to switch cities ?? I think you will give your best shot to search job in that city only 

Here we are talking just for 2 yrs which I guess is not that difficult task

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Ok ,let's take your example ,I guess you don't have a job offer offshore so eventually you have choose a city in Australia( as you said you are free bird ) which seems best for your profession
> 
> ...


Chin2,

I am not discouraging to apply for 190subclass, I am actually in favor of trying IELTS for another time and get few additional points. This will give more chances of an invite even if u're going for 190. I gave two distinctive reasons to go for IELTS and its just a suggestion.

Cheers!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Rekha, 

Any news about your WA SS?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

could any one help me to write commitment statement for SA?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Hey Rekha,
> 
> Any news about your WA SS?


No nothing yet, they have not confirmed any timeliness. I am assuming they will confirm something concrete only nxt wk..

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> could any one help me to write commitment statement for SA?


Hi Wanttomove,

Does SS need commitment letter at the time of submission ? or have they started processing the SS ?

Rekha


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Wanttomove,
> 
> Does SS need commitment letter at the time of submission ? or have they started processing the SS ?
> 
> Rekha


SA requires commit statement at the time of submission as it is defined as One of the steps to complete your SS online application


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> SA requires commit statement at the time of submission as it is defined as One of the steps to complete your SS online application


but this is not mentioned in the docs required ? 

They have mentioned passport copies, ils, acs and employer proofs for last two yrs.. 

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> but this is not mentioned in the docs required ?
> 
> They have mentioned passport copies, ils, acs and employer proofs for last two yrs..
> 
> ...


It will come forward to You if u opt for online application as i did...
You could start that for a test...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> It will come forward to You if u opt for online application as i did...
> You could start that for a test...


I did a mock and didnt get any such requirment. I have just confirmed the same with one of my frnds too.. :confused2:

Rekha


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I did a mock and didnt get any such requirment. I have just confirmed the same with one of my frnds too.. :confused2:
> 
> Rekha


Is not it like that ?

Application Status

Please complete each section.

An application can only be submitted once all sections are completed.

Complete Section A: Main Applicant Details
Complete Section B: Migration agent details
Complete Section C: Dependant details
Complete Section D: Nominated occupation
Complete Section E: Work experience
Incomplete Section F: Commitment to South Australia
Incomplete Section G: Declaration
Incomplete Section H: South Australia Survey


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I did a mock and didnt get any such requirment. I have just confirmed the same with one of my frnds too.. :confused2:
> 
> Rekha


Immigration SA Applications


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Is not it like that ?
> 
> Application Status
> 
> ...


ok under declaration we need to chk the box which means we have accepted to stay in SA for two yrs, there is nothing which states that we need to provide a written commitment letter to them.

Rekha


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> ok under declaration we need to chk the box which means we have accepted to stay in SA for two yrs, there is nothing which states that we need to provide a written commitment letter to them.
> 
> Rekha


Oh come on Rekha, it is not like a check box that's some thing written information is required 

the link is provided if u try a detailed mock.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Oh come on Rekha, it is not like a check box that's some thing written information is required
> 
> the link is provided if u try a detailed mock.


Ok got ur point, however we dont need to submit any hard copy of commitment. Here is the checklist of the docs required to be couriered :

14. Documents check list
Note: only supply the documents requested, additional documentation is not required.

14.1 Copy of passport page with photo and personal details (principal applicant only).

14.2 Copy of positive Skills Assessment for your nominated occupation that is current and date valid.

14.3 Copy of IELTS Test (unless you are from an exempt country) that was undertaken less than two years ago.

14.4 Copy of IELTS Test if a score of 7.0 (in each band) or higher is required for that occupation (regardless of exempt country).

14.5 Only if you are a recent international graduate - Financial Support Pro Forma Form – completed and signed by the applicant and the person providing the support.

14.6 Optional – Employment contracts/letters from current and/or previous employers for the last two years only. If you are claiming Australian work experience you must include employment contracts/letters.

14.7 If your occupation is Off-List or Special Conditions the following documents are required:

14.7.1 If you are currently working in South Australia, a copy of the contract of employment or a letter from the employer confirming your commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours you are working.

and

14.7.2 A copy of the academic transcript AND a letter of completion from the South Australian institution. If you currently undertaking a PhD, a copy of the Confirmation of Enrolment (COE) or a letter of enrolment from the South Australian institution is required.

14.8 If you are applying for the occupations of Accountant (General) or Taxation Accountant, evidence of your qualification completion date is required. One of the following documents are required: a copy of your academic transcript or a copy of your qualification.

Note: where required Immigration SA will verify all documentation provided with the necessary authorities, organisations and companies. The provision of false information in support of any application to Immigration SA may not only result in the application being refused but is also a serious criminal offence under state and commonwealth law and you may be prosecuted. If false information is provided in support of your application Immigration SA will also advice DIAC which may result in a decision to refuse or cancel your visa.


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Today, I received a ACKNOWLEDGEMENT from DIAC. I hope people who've submitted a paper based application during last week of June2012, must receive their acknowledgements now.

I am now waiting for Case-Officer to be assigned to my case.

<Fingers Crossed>


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

hey...what kind of acknowledgement did u receive? is it an email or a land mail? and does it contain a TRN number?


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

mhk said:


> hey...what kind of acknowledgement did u receive? is it an email or a land mail? and does it contain a TRN number?


I got an email containing following four attachments

1) Acknowledgement Valid Application Received.pdf
2) Client Service Information.pdf
3) Vac 1 Receipt.pdf
4) Visa application summary.pdf

There wasn't any TRN in the document and I suppose there won't be any because TRN are given to online applications only. However, I do received a Application ID for my case and Client ID for all the migrating applicants in my case. Apart from this, there was also a File Number. The email also stated that it is a valid application and payment has been charged. My Application/Lodgement date was the date when they received my courier.

Cheers!


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

may b u can try sending DIAC a request for your TRN using the following link: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

if u get it, it'll b easier to track ur application.


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

mhk,

I tried, it asks payment method and I don't see BankDraft kind of option in the list. What would u suggest for this.

thanx


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

i just read the details on that page...and it says that "If you have submitted an application electronically, and where you did not receive notification of the Transaction Reference Number for the application at that time, complete the following details to send an email to the Department to inquire about this reference number."

So i guess paper-based application wont get the TRN


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

I had the same feeling. However, we both share almost a similar profile and case. Lets hope we get succeeded.

Cheers!


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

yes we will IA!


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Experts, I need your views on a question which will help me developing a clear understanding for future action items.

I am currently waiting for Case Officer to be assigned to my case but I was thinking about uploading my health & character requirements just before the case officer is expected to be assigned. I am assuming that this may bring my application quickly to the decision stage. Am I thinking it right knowing the fact that I have lodged a paper application for sub-class GSM-175?


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> Experts, I need your views on a question which will help me developing a clear understanding for future action items.
> 
> I am currently waiting for Case Officer to be assigned to my case but I was thinking about uploading my health & character requirements just before the case officer is expected to be assigned. I am assuming that this may bring my application quickly to the decision stage. Am I thinking it right knowing the fact that I have lodged a paper application for sub-class GSM-175?


your thinking is correct, but applicants from Pakistan go thru a long security check, during the course of which there is a chance taht your pcc/medicals might get expired...so it would be better if u do it when the CO instructs u to do so...


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

mhk said:


> your thinking is correct, but applicants from Pakistan go thru a long security check, during the course of which there is a chance taht your pcc/medicals might get expired...so it would be better if u do it when the CO instructs u to do so...


How long do they take or in other words, if there are no dependants then normally how many days/months it take to get a visa grant after the CO has been assigned.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

u can never b very sure about it...but it can take uptp 12 months (even more)...but if u r lucky u can get it within a few days of pcc/med...


----------



## Ash Bans (Apr 20, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> hi varun
> 
> as i mentioned earlier, look for the different skill lists, see where you fit, see what the minimum requirement for S and DIAC is because surprisingly, ACS requirement is different than that of DIAC. If you fit in both start gathering all documents for skill assessment, in the meanwhile start preparing for IELTS, see how much do you really require (take a point test from immi site and see how you qualify. if you are short of points you have to apply for state sponsorship as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Anj,
I need your sincere advise for my case. I am 35 yrs old IT professional with 10 yrs exp & MCA degree. I have dependent wife & twin daughters. As if I apply my case with dependents, 
will DIAC wont give priority to my case because of dependents or will treat as it is? 
Will having family make impact on your application? 
Will it slow down processing time? 

Generally now a days, it takes 1 yr in independent & 6 months in SS category. I need sincere inputs of seniors whom have been gone thro' this processing.:confused2:

regards


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi friends,

I have got notification for PCC amd Medical.....in 28 days...

any inputs... I am out of India and my wife is in India..


Regards,
Puneet


----------



## cottesloe (Oct 22, 2009)

hi guys, I'm new to this forum & am planning an application to bid for permanent residency under the skilled independent migration scheme.

I did a quick self points assessment which adds up to 75, having just received my IELTS results this week. However to my dismay applications have closed for the year.

Would appreciate if someone could advise what's the best course of action now, or if waiting for processing to resume would be my best bet? When would it be likely they would start accepting applications again? 

THANKS!


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

What do you mean by application is closed for the year?
Cant we submit EOI also?



cottesloe said:


> hi guys, I'm new to this forum & am planning an application to bid for permanent residency under the skilled independent migration scheme.
> 
> I did a quick self points assessment which adds up to 75, having just received my IELTS results this week. However to my dismay applications have closed for the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys,
Need some help/clarifications desperately!
I have a Degree in Telecommunications Engineering. However, I am working in an IT Company on Database related projects (datawarehousing etc). I have around 9 years of Experience in this field. Cani claim bonus points for Education as well as Experience? since Telecom is not quite related to IT  Any suggestions or any body on the same boat as me?

Any help is much appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## trivenigk (Aug 23, 2012)

*Hi Anji*

Hi Anji , 

Can you please help me , i am planning to go for the skill assessment with ACS , 
and later on for the PR/VISA 

Currently i am having around 8 yrs of exp in IT and from the ACS site , i understood that i need to provide the detailed letter from employers (Companies) with the detailed job roles and duties , i had approached my employers and they are ready to provide the same , but they asked me the draft / format of the same . i had prepared below format after going thru the some the Formus can you please let me know if i need to add any thing further 
Thanks for all your support 
trivenigk at gmail dot com

Letter format Sr.Sys Anallyst 


TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN

This is to certify that <MY NAME > is a regular employee bearing employee code <EMP ID > is employed in our company since <DATE OF JOINING>.

During his employment with us, <MY NAME > was working As <CURRENT DESIGNATION> in <COMPANY NAME > with the below Roles, Duties and responsibilities:

•	Interacting extensively with external and internal clients.
•	Critically understanding clients' operations and systems.
•	Translating requirements of the client into highly technical specifications in brief.
•	Determining the potential solutions and testing them for both technical and business compatibility.
•	Developing project feasibility reports.
•	Convincing and presenting proposals to the client.
•	In IT jobs, the analyst works with the software developers and other end users to ensure technical compatibility and user satisfaction.
•	Planning a testing schedule for completing the system operations.
•	Supervising proper implementation of a new system. 
•	Keeping his knowledge up-to-date with technical sector developments in the industry.
•	Opportunities and priorities for developing and implementing new and innovative interventions/initiatives; 
•	opportunities for collaboration among various stakeholders and the potential roles of each; 
•	participates in joint application development sessions and meetings with developers to identify, analyze, and document, business requirements of clients and end-users; 
•	Creates proposals for the unique and original development, enhancement and improvement of data management services supporting computer based business solutions for the organization's clients in response to identified requirements.

•	Presents, either independently or in conjunction with the appropriate user constituency, new application proposals based on the functional baseline analysis of requirements, citing project scope, design rationale, and linkages with established systems, to ensure overall information systems integration. As such, any presentations required for a senior management audience should be stated clearly and concisely in non-technical terminology.

•	Develop and maintain communication plan for each software development project under its responsibility. 

•	Participates in collaborative technical discussions with Project management and business representatives to ensure user needs are met. 
•	Solicit input on user needs, conducts business analysis, recommend changes to meet service levels.

•	Represents in technical discussions with other client organizations, technical conferences and vendor meetings.
•	Prepares and presents presentations, training to users and staff as required. 

•	Creates briefing and explanatory notes on the issues and problems associated with the current development activities ensuring resolution of those issues. Address problems from the perspective of IT resource, IT infrastructure, technical, managerial and end user focused.

•	supervising and leading, on a regular basis, a team of information technology specialists. This includes recommending work group objectives and priorities, identifying staffing requirements, assigning work to team members and monitoring the quality and timeliness of the work; delegates’ responsibilities; and develops and coordinates project proposals to obtain management approval and funding.


Once again . 
Thanks for all your support !!

triveni ganta


----------



## cottesloe (Oct 22, 2009)

jas131 said:


> What do you mean by application is closed for the year?
> Cant we submit EOI also?


i'm seeing this at the immigration gov site, including the e-visa sub-site.


The following visas are closed to all new applications from 1 July 2012:

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)
Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 475)
The following visas will be closed to all new applications from 1 January 2013:

Skilled – Sponsored (Residence) Visa (Subclass 886)
Skilled – Independent (Residence) Visa (Subclass 885)
Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 487)


By EOI you're referring to an electronic/online application? Seems the closure is for all modes, including electronic.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

cottesloe said:


> i'm seeing this at the immigration gov site, including the e-visa sub-site.
> 
> 
> The following visas are closed to all new applications from 1 July 2012:
> ...


Now everything is at a central place called Skill select. Secondly all the above Visas still exist albeit with different numbers now -> SkillSelect


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Think of it in this way ! , you have a plate of French-fries and a burger in front of you, what would you put in to your mouth first ? in most cases, it'l be the fries , the Skill select is something like that , meaning easy to pick up and eat (read process) , but after a couple of fries you cant stop but open the burger out of its wrapping and take a bit ! the burger in this case is the GSM 175 Application, meaning that you cant continue for very long just in skill-select without taking a bite of the burger, therefore although the processing times have been changed,as per the charter, the gap between skill select and 175's wont be that far part! , my two cents on this debate.


Best analogy I have come across. lol


----------



## jamesbond007 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Security Check Time-Frame*

Hi Guys, I need your expert advice on Security Checks for a Bangladeshi Applicant.

Online Visa Application: 28th June, 2011
CO Assigned (Team 2) : 29th February, 2012. 
Requested for a further employment evidence (Pay Slips, Salary Certificate etc. ) and FORM 80 on March'2012. I did submitted them within the 28 Days time-frame. 

A few days back My Migration Agent called my Case Officer about the Progress only to find out that Security Check is going on.

Now, Is it a common practice to do Security Checks for a Bangladeshi Applicant ? and How much time it may consume to complete the Security Check ? 
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

bond_bhai said:


> Guys,
> Need some help/clarifications desperately!
> I have a Degree in Telecommunications Engineering. However, I am working in an IT Company on Database related projects (datawarehousing etc). I have around 9 years of Experience in this field. Cani claim bonus points for Education as well as Experience? since Telecom is not quite related to IT  Any suggestions or any body on the same boat as me?
> 
> ...


Brother, we are on the same boat... would appreciate if someone can clarify on this please.. as far as I know, work exp is into Computers so would get assesed by ACS and then for education its a different assessing authority who would do the assessment.. seperate fee


----------



## cottesloe (Oct 22, 2009)

prgopala said:


> Now everything is at a central place called Skill select. Secondly all the above Visas still exist albeit with different numbers now ->


silly me, in my haste I must have misread the site.

Thanks for pointing this out, putting my documents in order to get my ACS accreditation now.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> Brother, we are on the same boat... would appreciate if someone can clarify on this please.. as far as I know, work exp is into Computers so would get assesed by ACS and then for education its a different assessing authority who would do the assessment.. seperate fee


That's what i think too. But, need clarity on this topic. I don't mind getting an assessment from another Authority as long as i can claim points for both Education and work Experience.


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Want to share a good news. I have got my Visa Grant today.

Thanks a lot to all of you for all your help and support.

Regards,


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Congrads Puneet !!!!! rock on !


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

Got it!!!!

*ACS assessment : Nov 2011. Visa Application VE 175 : May 2012. CO Allocated : 08th Aug 2012. Medicals: 4th Sept 2012. PCC submitted: 27th Sept 2012.
VISA GRANT 28th sept 2012.*

Next steps: Job search and a immigration to Australia


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

rdongre said:


> Got it!!!!
> 
> *ACS assessment : Nov 2011. Visa Application VE 175 : May 2012. CO Allocated : 08th Aug 2012. Medicals: 4th Sept 2012. PCC submitted: 27th Sept 2012.
> VISA GRANT 28th sept 2012.*
> ...


Congrats!!! All the best in Australia


----------



## vishwasrihari (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I lodged my 175 this June, got my medicals done in September, Uploaded my PCC three weeks back. I still did not hear from them. When I checked the status, it still says medicals pending, but I checked with the Medical team here, they said they sent it to the DIAC. Can you please let me know what could be the reason for the delay.

FYi, I am from india.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

vishwasrihari said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I lodged my 175 this June, got my medicals done in September, Uploaded my PCC three weeks back. I still did not hear from them. When I checked the status, it still says medicals pending, but I checked with the Medical team here, they said they sent it to the DIAC. Can you please let me know what could be the reason for the delay.
> 
> FYi, I am from india.


Try sending an email to ehealth at health.strategies.unit#immi.gov.au to check the status of medicals. Also you can send an email to your CO and find out.

Cheers!


----------



## vishwasrihari (Nov 23, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Try sending an email to ehealth at health.strategies.unit#immi.gov.au to check the status of medicals. Also you can send an email to your CO and find out.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. The CO mailed me saying that my medicals are yet to be cleared. I dont know what that means, because my spouse's medicals have been finalized. Generally, what is the time duration taken for the medicals to be cleared.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi mates,

Does anyone out there have a clue to why visa isnt granted even after 7 weeks after meds finalization.
Btw, am a may 175 applicant still waiting with neither visa nor response from co/diac!!


----------



## deepa_aroraa (Mar 1, 2013)

vishwasrihari said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. The CO mailed me saying that my medicals are yet to be cleared. I dont know what that means, because my spouse's medicals have been finalized. Generally, what is the time duration taken for the medicals to be cleared.



Hi,

I am also in a similar situation. I lodged my applicationn on 10th May 2012, and have submitted all other documents including PCC.
I had been asked for further medicals for which i submitted the reports on 18th Dec. The medical for my spouse and child have been finalised, however i am still waiting an answer. Its been 3 months now.
I also wrote a mail to the case officer and immigration agent, who also said she is waiting for medical clearance.

Can someone help me find out how much time it will take.


----------



## fenils (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need some help for ACS assessment…

I'm functional Consultant working for Oracle Financial services. 
I need to apply for ACS assessment under Business Analyst category.

My profile is,

1) 4 Years of Banking Experience
2) 4.8 years of Oracle Experience.
3) My current Job profile with Oracle Financial Services meets the criteria for Business Analyst,
4) I'll be completing 5 Years of Oracle Experience in July'13, 
5) I've done my Bachelor of Commerce (Accounts) & MBA Finance (Management Information & Control System - subject was part of my curriculum)
6) I've done NIIT One year Diploma (2 Semester Course)

Queries:
1) I'll be completing five years in IT in July'13, can I apply for assessment now?
2) Am I eligible to apply with ICT minor? 
(Considering NIIT one year & Management information system as part of my curriculum)
3) As I said i'm functional consultant, & i got my Oracle job based on my banking experience, will they consider my banking experience??

Pls Help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Fenils,

Mine is also a similar case, I am an economics graduate and working in IT industry with BFS for 8+ years now. I got my skills assessment as ICT BA 261111 with 8 years of exp 

However u need to take RPL (recognition of prior learning route) instead of direct ACS application.

Let me know if you need any more info.

Thanks,
Rekha





fenils said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some help for ACS assessment…
> 
> ...


----------



## fenils (Mar 2, 2013)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Fenils,
> 
> Mine is also a similar case, I am an economics graduate and working in IT industry with BFS for 8+ years now. I got my skills assessment as ICT BA 261111 with 8 years of exp
> 
> ...


Thanks Rekha,
In your case you are working with IT industry for 8 years, mine is 4 yrs banking & 4.8 yrs of IT. Will they consider my case based on attached summary of criteria.

Pls revert... Thanks.


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have got the PR grant under subclass 175. It is mentioned in my grant letter that i have to enter Australia before September 2013 to validate my visa. I have some questions regarding the validation of VISA:-

1. Is it required to validate the VISA for the dependents also ? I have an 8 months old kid so i wanted to know if its okay if i enter Australia alone and validate the visa or do ALL the applicants need to enter ?

2. Since i am planning to do some job search and avoid entering Australia WITHOUT a job, Is it okay if i enter Australia just for 1 week to validate my visa and then return to India and then maybe enter again once i have a job or i am more secure to enter ?


Thanks,
Abhijit


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi abhijit,

Congrats on ur visa grant!
Its compulsory for all applicants to enter australia before initial entry deadline.
The visa for each of u gets validated on ur entry, however brief the trip is! After validation u may choose to stay or come back, as u r free to enter anytime u want till ur visa expires.
Securing a job in aus even before u enter is an aspiration most of us share, but practically....its easy said than done.
Wish u luck in ur journey.

Cheers,
Sara


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

saradha said:


> Hi abhijit,
> 
> Congrats on ur visa grant!
> Its compulsory for all applicants to enter australia before initial entry deadline.
> ...


Thanks Sara for the information and the wishes. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

saradha said:


> The visa for each of u gets validated on ur entry, however brief the trip is! After validation u may choose to stay or come back, as u r free to enter anytime u want till ur visa expires.


I am thinking if i can book a return flight within few hours of arrival at the port of entry ??? LOLZ. (weird thoughts)

Anybody done that ?


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

abhijitengineer said:


> I am thinking if i can book a return flight within few hours of arrival at the port of entry ??? LOLZ. (weird thoughts)
> 
> Anybody done that ?


Ya...thats possible eventhough wierd...u r not the first to think on those lines, i could say 
Personally i wouldnt want to waste a chance of pitching my tent for a few days n test the waters for job hunt. Also one can open/activate bank a/c, register with centrelink,medicare,the list goes on.
If u really love flying to n fro for the fun of it, u r different


----------



## abhijitengineer (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Sara for the humble suggestion. I will also plan to be there for a few days.


----------



## toozfromblr (May 4, 2013)

congratz on the visa grant


----------



## cdacashish (Jun 9, 2013)

*looking for Austraia immegration*

Hi,

I am looking for Australia Immigration, i have one year teaching experience and one year development in Liferay(J2EE). Do i need more experiences, or i can apply with current experience. what further procedure i should follow for getting PR visa for Australia. 

One More thing.., will i have to choose any fixed location(State) for PR or PR visa would be applied for the whole country..please reply..


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey there guys, I have a bit of a tricky situation here. I am currently an Australian Permanent Resident Visa Holder. On my current Indian Passport, I have three names in one particular order, say for example, XYZ. All the three names are in the Given Name(s) field and the Surname field is blank). The tricky bit is Z is my first name and X is supposedly my last name. [Before you ask, "why do you have your names in this order, let me clarify that as south indians we do not really have surnames because of which my parents when they applied for my passport ages ago put everything (biggest mistake) in the given name and nothing in the surname (My name has been a bloody pain ever since)]. Now when my brother (he was lucky and had his name in the correct order of AYX) applied for my admission into Usyd, he had to prove that I really am his brother and therefore he gave out my name (which is the final order which I want) as ZYX with Z in the given name, Y in the middle name and X in the surname. To sum it all up I basically have two sets of documents in two different name orders. 1) Passport: wrong order, XYZ 2) Visa: linked to passport and hence in wrong order, XYZ 3) Usyd Degree Cert.: in correct order, ZYX 4) Indian Driver's License: in correct order, ZYX (I need to convert to Australian one, however they would then put my name in the same order as my passport ) and AFAIK most other documents are in the correct order. I really want to standardize my name and I would like to change how it is on my passport to how it is on my degree certificate. As per VFS rules, I need to publish ads in an Indian Newspaper and in an Australian One. The only trouble is, I dont live in India and the address mentioned on my passport, we moved out of that place a long time ago. Do I really have to go through this bureaucratic mess or is there another way around it? Someone told me that I need to approach the Birth, Death and Marriages Registry and submit a Name change request and from what other people have told me, they would just issue a certificate saying that all the names correspond to this one person. If I get this BDM name change certificate, I'm hoping that my name on my driving license would be changed to how it is on my degree certificate. My question is, should I bother changing the name on my passport (basically meaning, i need to submit all the ads, submit a deedpoll etc etc etc, after which they will issue me a new passport with my name in the correct order) and ask DIAC to link the visa to the new passport? Or should I leave the passport and visa as it is and when applying for Aussie citizenship, I submit the BDM name change certificate so that I get my Aussie Passport with my name in the correct order. (I'm really sorry that the question turned into an Essay)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Rooh (May 19, 2014)

*Query regarding the skill assessment*

Hi members,

There is a small yet an important query. My husband is planning to apply for OZ PR and regarding the skill assessment we need some advice. 

My husband is BE( electronics)
MBA (markiting & Finance)
Work exp: 2.5 years in India and 2.5 years in Australia in IT (total)
Intend to apply as a Business analyst

The query is one, business analyst or System Analyst, which field would . be more feasible? 

Two, what all documents we require to submit. ( can somebody share sample of documents removing their personal details)

Three, since the work experience is in IT and the bachelors degree is in electronics, we understand that out of the total 5 yrs , 4 yrs would be deducted and only 1 year would be considered for calculating points. Thus would the one year be considered as an OZ experience or not.

Last, how much important is it to apply for OZ PR from Australia, I mean can we apply from India as well, or is it considered to be better and quicker to apply from OZ.


----------



## Rooh (May 19, 2014)

hi Anj,
I have read one of your replies to some queries and i feel you would be able to guide me as well.

There are one queries.

My husband and I are planning to apply for OZ PR and regarding the skill assessment we need some advice. 

My husband is BE( electronics)
MBA (markiting & Finance)
Work exp: 2.5 years in India and 2.5 years in Australia in IT (total 5 yrs)
Intend to apply as a Business analyst

The query is one, business analyst or System Analyst, which field would be more feasible? 

Two, what all documents we require to submit. ( can somebody share sample of documents removing their personal details) and do I as a wife need to get my skills assessed?..My details are:
BA.(H) Economics
MBA (Finance)
3.5 years exp in Banking, India

Three, since my husband's work experience is in IT and the bachelors degree is in electronics, we understand that out of the total 5 yrs , 4 yrs would be deducted and only 1 year would be considered for calculating points. Thus would this one year be considered as an OZ experience or not.

Last, how much important is it to apply for OZ PR from Australia, I mean can we apply from India as well, or is it considered to be better and quicker to apply from OZ.


----------



## zafraz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

I was granted this visa for skilled independent subclass ve 175 in November 2012 and I did the 1st entry to Perth in December 2012 for a couple of days and I returned back to Dubai.

Now I have my visa period remaining for another 3 years till November 2017 (as 2 years have already gone). And I want to stay in Dubai till the end of 2017 or even might be up until end of 2018. And after this period, I wish to return back to Australia and live & work thereafter.

So in the above scenario, I have the following questions please,

1.0 Can I renew / extend my visa for another 5 years from November 2017 on wards? And by when I should do it? And which visa category or form should I fill in and submit?

2.0 If the above can be done, can I do it while staying in Dubai or should I visit Australia?

I came across the RRV case, but getting 5 years under subclass 155 and 3 months under subclass 157, were all confusing me.

Thanks,
Zafraz


----------

